#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-17
<snarki> ubuntu jäätyy
<Wolde> Kauankin tehnyt sitä?
<Wolde> Oletko juuri päivittänyt tai tehnyt jotain muutoksia?
<snarki> siis win seiskasta vaihdoin ubuntuun kun tuli paha troijalainen ubuntu 10.10 64-bittiseen
<tale> snarki: Siis siihen Windowsiin tuli haittaohjelma, vai ubuntuun?
<snarki> winellä asentelin warcraft 3 ja foobar2000, sitten erinäisiä paketteja asentelin
<snarki> windowsiin
<snarki> siit ei huolta enää
<snarki> en oo huomannu mitää kuvioo tost jäätymisest, jäätyy vaa
<snarki> ctrl+alt+backspace ei auta ei mikää kylmä bootti vaa
<tale> snarki: Onko sinulla toista konetta jolla voi ottaa etäyhteyden siihen hyytyvään koneeseen?
<tale> snarki: Onko /var/log -hakemiston lokitiedostoissa mitään vinkkiä mitä tapahtuu?
<tale> snarki: Mitä pitää tehdä että saat  koneen hyytymään?
<snarki> odottaa
<jjo> ctrl+alt+backspace ei taida olla nykyään oletuksena käytössä
<tale> snarki: Siis et koske hiireen etkä näppäimistöön, kone vaan hyytyy?
<snarki> siis oon tällä jääkoneella tällä hetkellä, välil jopa puol tuntii ehtii olee
<snarki> käytän kyllä
<tale> snarki: Oletko katsonut ettei lämpötilat nouse liikaa?
<snarki> eka ajattelin et firefoxin flashplugin aiheittaa tän mut ei
<tale> snarki: Entä jos avaat pääteikkunan, johon pistät komennon sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<snarki> ei nouse tuuletin pyörii
<tale> snarki: Näkyykö siinä mitään selkeyttävää sitten kun hyytyminen alkaa?
<tale> snarki: Ei se todista mitään lämpötiloista. Pistä lämpötila-anturin näyttö johonkin tai katso BIOS:sta mitä lämmöt on.
<tale> snarki: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Anturit
<snarki> oon niin veli mun pikkusen kanssa et kyllä sen päälle 70c huomaa emossa, nyt on 54
<hifi> emossa yli 35 on jo paljon kyl
<snarki> tää on läppäri mutjoo emoo en tarkottanu
<hifi> nojuu
<snarki> gkrellm sanoo et 45
<snarki> onko mahollista että spotify yms. winellä asennettu softa menee ristii tms
<tale> snarki: Kyllähän winen kaltaisen vitsasvirityksen kanssa helpommin menee kone solmuun kuin natiiveja sovelluksia ajamalla.
<tale> snarki: Mutten silti tota ensimmäisenä epäilisi. Mitä kaikkia ohjelmia sinulla on ajossa?
<snarki> tällä hetkellä muuta kun ff terminaali ja gkrellm
<snarki> eli system monitor
<tale> snarki: Onko siinä pääteikkunassa tuo tail-komento ajossa?
<tale> snarki: Kokeilitko pääseekö konsoliin silloin kun kone hyytyy?
<snarki> on
<snarki> ei pääse mihinkää
<hifi> mikä näytönohjain koneessa ja mitkä ajurit
<snarki> nvidia ubuntun ehottamalla ajurilla
<snarki> nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 240M] (rev a2)
<snarki_> jääty
<hahlo> olis ongelma 10.10 hdmi audion kanssa, leadtekin halpa geforce 210 kortti, mölisee kyllä xp:ssä ja seiskassa, miten sais ääntä 10.10?
<snarki_> katoppa ääniasetukset -> toisto jos et oo ehtiny
<hahlo> joo olen valinnut äänilaitteeksi hdmi out
<Sysi> näkyykö lspci:ssä erillinen äänilaite sitä varten?
<hahlo> joo
<Sysi> (pakko kysyä tuosta hostmaskista, ootko saanu kontribuutiosta vai tarjotaanko ihan käyttäjillekki?)
<Sysi> pulsen pitäi kyllä sitte handlata ihan suoraan jos kaikki unmutella jne
<hahlo> sain kyllä anomalla ja cla allekirjoituksella
<hahlo> Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller
<hahlo> alsamixer on unmuted mutta volumea ei saa 00 nostettua ylöspäin
<Sysi> vois kokeilla jotaki graafista jos jostaki vivusta on kiinni, eikä pulsen säätö riitä
<hahlo> eli pavucontrolia olen myös katsonut
<hahlo> nouveau ajuri oli näytönohjaimessa ensin, nyt nvidian, ei ääntä kummallakaan
<anger> kde:llä ainakin toi ääniasetus oli joskus vähän hämäävä
<anger> oletuksena esiin tuli 1 slideri joka kyllä oli päällä
<anger> sitten lisäasetuksista löyty n kpl slidereitä lisää, joista sai sitten vielä säädettyä kovemmalle volyymeja
<anger> + piti muistaa ruksia, että muistaa ääniasetukset seuraavallakin kirjautumiskerralla
<hahlo> joo jotakin tuollaista varmaan tässäkin, gnomen mixeri vain niin yksinkertainen
<Sysi> pulse ja alsa on vähän sotku
<tabasko> halp :(
<tabasko> jostain kumman syystä palvelimen verkkoliikenne on hidastunut tänään ihan älyttömästi
<tabasko> etenkin ulospäinmenevä
<tabasko> sisäänkinpäin menee vain nyt noin 200Kb/s, kun tavallisesti luku on ollut jopa 20-50Mb/s
<tabasko> mistähän voisi aloittaa vian tutkimisen, tekisi mieli vain restarttia network
<Lynoure> tabasko: jos restarttius auttaa, eikä homma toistu, mikäs siinä
<tabasko> se olisi mielellään viimeinen vaihtoehto, kyseessä on kuitenkin tuotantokone
<Lynoure> Ah, tämä palanen puuttui :)
<Lynoure> tabasko: hukkuuko paketteja?
<Lynoure> jos, on aika kiitollista puuhaa määrittää että missä kohtaa
<tabasko> rx_csum_offload_errors: 4730
<tabasko> ethtool antoi tollasta, lisää leveliä antaa myös että kone ei ole edes meikäläisen konfaama ja siinä on bondattu kaksi verkkokorttia
<czr> tabasko, parempi lahtea kytkimen puolelta
<czr> kato sielta vikastatsit
<viginti> Päiviä
<viginti> Missä on Ubuntussa se levyntestaus ohjelma
<viginti> Se jolla voi hallita osioiden kokoja jn
<viginti> *jne
<gobbe> System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<tabasko> czr, ei näy kytkimelläkään vikaa :/
<czr> tabasko, sit wireshark kateen ja replikoimaan vikaa
<czr> tai sit tietty voit myos kokeilla buutata jos se on helppoa
<tabasko> tai korkeintaan 1 rec error siellä täällä
<czr> kuin ison ajan sisaan?
<czr> pitkan jopa
<tabasko> hmm, 3889284704 paketin aikana, tuossa on varmaan counteri koko kytkimen päälläoloajalta
<czr> niin. eli et tieda.
<czr> ja counterithan voi ja menee ympari myos
<czr> mut, jos ne ei kasva erityisesti ne virheet niin ei se ongelma valttis ole kakkostasolla
<czr> oot kytkimen login varmaan katsonu et havaitseeko se ongelmia itsenaisesti?
<tale> tabasko: Jos paketteja ei putoa eikä vikailmoituksia näy missään, ehkä liikenne vaan on hidasta tänään?
<Finnish> Ihan typeryyttä kun Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer välistä toimii ja välistä ei
<tabasko> czr, ni logit näyttää pääasiassa tyhjää :/ ram logissa on jotain link faileista
<czr> tabasko, kerroloiko lokiviestien aikaleimat minkaan kanssa?
<snarki> ois sellainen ongelma että kone jäätyilee alituiseen
<snarki> ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<snarki> eka ajattelin et joku ohjelma aiheuttaa sen, siispä asensin uusiks mutta sama jatkuu
<Sysi> mikä näytönohjain?
<snarki> nvidia geforce 240m
<gobbe> siis jumiutuu kokonaan?
<snarki> aivan kokonaan
<nano> jääkö kuva ruutuun?
<gobbe> löydätkö logeista mitään ku buuttaat?
<snarki> jää
<snarki> ootas
<Sysi> suljettu/avoin ajuri?
<snarki> en oo hakenu viel mitää, mut viime asennukses suljettu
<Sysi> nyt avoimella sama?
<snarki> juu
<nano> koita vesa ajurilla, jos et tartte 3d:tä
<snarki> mihis sitä tarttis :D
<nano> niimpä..
<nano> compizille voit kans sanoo samalla hyvästi
<Sysi> eikö vesalla oo resoa rajattu? vai onko se vaan xorgin conffista
<nano> snarki: mikä resoluutio?
<snarki> onko mahollista et prossu ei ois yhteensopiva tän kanssa tai kärähtäny emolevy
<snarki> 1680x945
<Sysi> rautaviatki kai aiheuttaa kaikenlaista kyllä
<tale> snarki: Oletko ajanut muistitestiä siinä muutaman tunnin?
<snarki> ubuntuun vaihoin sen takia ku tuli hyvin ikävä troijalainen, bluescreenaili
<snarki> en ole
<tale> snarki: Ubuntun CD:llä lienee muistitesti, siinä bootissa valitaan.
<tale> snarki: Tosin en ole ihan varma missä Ubuntuissa on tuo muistitesti mukana.
<nano> kuumeneeko se kone liikaa?
<snarki> tuossa ei muuta liene ku "kokeile" ja "asenna"
<snarki> ei kuumene, ~50c aina
<snarki> amilo läppäri siis
<snarki> ja se vesa-ajurihan tulee ubuntun kyles, siit ei johdu
<tale> snarki: Tuo muistitesti olisi hyvä ajaa, pistä muutamaksi tunniksi ainakin käyntiin.
<snarki> juu, kiitoksia avusta
<KilledWhale> Onko fiksuja tapoja saada kone suorittamaan skripti tiettyyn wlaniin yhdistäessä?
<Sysi> KilledWhale: archin wikissä on ainaki jotaki sentyylistä, olikohan että ssh starttaa vaan jos on verkkoyhteys
<gobbe> interfacen noustessa joo
<lemonade> jahas, vaihteeks digikortti pimeänä
<lemonade> alkaa olla paha karma näiden kanssa
<lemonade> mielenkiintoista. kortti irti, kortin jumpperi irti ja takaisin, kortti kiinni ja alkoi pelittämään
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-18
<tale> KilledWhale: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/ väittää scriptejä voi tehdä helposti.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/W6nkdb -> NetworkManager - Linux Networking made Easy
<KilledWhale> tale: kiitos, pitääpä tutkailla
<Sysi> mikähän kapsilla
<jjo> oiskohan xob sit bootattu. lakka toimii ainakin ihan ok
<Sysi> tippuneilla ei kyllä ollu xobia hostmaskissa
<skfin> On aina hyvin hauskaa kun kapsi tippuu, kertyy spämmiä ainakin
<skfin> kapsi.fi ainakin snoo että lakalla ongelmia
<jjo_> noni, just pääsi sanomasta, niin sit tippui itsekin
<Sysi> onko jollaki kokemusta miten applen näppis toimii pelailussa?
<Sysi> kirjottaessa tykkään sen tuntumasta mutta pelaaminen arveluttaa
<tale> Sysi: Kokeile?
<Sysi> kai kaupassa vois kuivaharjotella
<annttu> Sysi: lakkasta päivitetty kerneli
<annttu> -k
<skfin> Pulseaudiolla on on joku henkinen onglema. Kun se on käynnissä, kuullokkeista kuuluu suhinaa(vaimeaa tosin) koko ajan. Suhinaa ei kuulu jos pulseaudio on tapettuna, mutta ääntä tulee alsalla, ilman suhinaa siis. Heti kun pulsen käynnitää niin johan tulee sshhhhhshshshhshshsh.
<skfin> Olen äänenvoimakkuuksia yrittänyt säätää eri suhteissa mutta ei auta
<skfin> Se on se sama suhina koko ajan
<skfin> Ei se musiikissa kuulu ollenkaan mutta jos sattuu olemaan luurit päässä tai kaiuttimet päällä, eikä kuuntele mitään, niin sillon se ärsyttää
<tale> skfin: Minulla suhinat on loppunut kun mykistää kaikki muut äänilähteet paitsi ne mitä kuuntelee. Jos siis vaikka mikrofoni on auki, se herkästi tekee kohinaa.
<skfin> On mykistetty, käyttää vain outputia
<kimbledon> miten voin lähettää tekstarin nettitikun avulla ubuntussa
<KilledWhale> Puhut sille tikulle sarjaportin kautta
<kimbledon> :D en nyt ala mitään omaa ohjelmaa tekemää
<KilledWhale> Nokialle löytyy joku gnokii niminen kökkäre ainaki
<KilledWhale> http://www.developershome.com/sms/smsLinux.asp tuota opasta taisin joskus ite testata
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rgfrcM -> How to Use a Linux PC to Send and Receive SMS Messages
<T-M-T> Terse
<T-M-T> Asensin enemy territoryn maverickiin mutta äänet ei toimi. Jokusen hetken googlettelun jälkeen selvisi että maverikista on jätetty oss pois. Onko tuohon jotain muuta ratkaisua miten saisi äänet toimimaan?
<jjo> siis onko alsa oss-emulaatiokin poissa pelistä?
<jjo> ei kai oss:ää ole sellaisenaan ollut enää aikoihin
<T-M-T> ei toimi aossllä eikä padsp:llä
<T-M-T> Siis oss moduulien pois vättämisen takia tuo oletus /dev/dsp/ ei toimi joka oletuksena on et:n config filussa.
<T-M-T> Niin ymmärsin
<hifi> T-M-T: voi käyttää sdl-pätsittyä ET:n binääriä
<hifi> koodi on avointa kyllä, mutta en tiedä mitään elossa olevaa projektia, joten: http://nullkey.ath.cx/et-sdl-sound/
<hifi> itse puukotin SDL:n kiinni julkaisun yhteydessä mutta en ikinä jakanut koodia erityisemmin
<T-M-T> ok, kiitti. Tsekkaan ton.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1zlrdL -> et-sdl-sound - SDL audio support hack for Enemy Territory, Return to Castle Wolfenstein and Quake III Arena
<rantom> Pikainen kymysys
<rantom> Missä mahtaa mättää, jos saan verkosta SFTP:llä muuten koneen vedettyä kiinni mutta en sen ulkoista?
<rantom> (Vähän vaikea varmaan vastata? :))
<tale> Raato_: No tohon on vaikea vastata, en oikein ymmärrä kysymystä. Saisiko selkeytystä?
<tale> Sorry, väärä highligt. toi kysyjä oli kärsimätön ja irssi täydentää lähimmän nimikaiman.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-19
<Kurko> pystyykö kernel moduuleita kääntään yksitellen?
<Sysi> pystyy
<hahlo> huomenta, vieläkään en ole saanut ääntä hdmi audiosta, pavucontrolin asetukset drop down menu ei näytä hdmi valintaa, aplay -L kyllä tulostaa http://pastebin.com/pf1QYTQw olisko mitään vinkkiä?
<tumpurainen> hei
<Anne> hei :)
<tumpurainen> osaisiko joku neuvoa, miten voisi normaalikäyttäjälle oikeudet ajaa shell-scripti, jossa sudo-komentoja?
<tumpurainen> eli esimerkiksi käyttäjä voisi ajaa scriptin, joka päivittää tietokoneen (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade)
<hifi> laitat sen skriptin ajamaan ilman sudoa ja sudottamaan sen skriptin
<tumpurainen> ja sitten ko. scripti /etc/sudoers-tiedostoon ja ko. käyttäjä myös?
<tumpurainen> tarkoitus siis, että ko. käyttäjä voi sudottaa vain ko. scriptin
<tumpurainen> muuhun ei olisi sudo-komennolla asiaa
<hifi> juu, sudoerssiin voi antaa oikeudet vain tiettyihin komentoihin
<tumpurainen> ok, kiitos :)
<Kurko> yritin kääntää powernow-k8 moduulia vanhemmasta kernelistä.. kääntäminen onnistu mutta moduuli ei suostunu asentuun. syslog näyttää tällästä: powernow_k8: no symbol version for module_layout
<tale> Kurko: Moduuli lienee tarkoitettu toiselle ytimen versiolle eikä sille johon sitä yrität asentaa.
<tumpurainen> toinen kysymys, liittyen kovalevyn tarkistukseen/kuntoon...
<tumpurainen> olen ajanut live-usb:ltä kotiserverinä toimivalle koneelle fsck ja badsectors -komennot, molemmat ilmoittivat levyn olevan ok
<tumpurainen> silti toisinaan levy jää "raksuttamaan", ilmeisesti lukupäätä, ja kone jää jumiin
<tumpurainen> onko levy menossa kuitenkin rikki vai joku softa bugittaa?
<tumpurainen> kun tuo tapahtuu, ei koneelle pääse ssh:llakaan enää kiinni
<tale> tumpurainen: onko SMART käytössä? Sillä voi katsoa onko levyn omassa lokissa tietoa virhetilanteista.
<tumpurainen> en osaa sanoa, ja kun ei ollut smartctl-pakettia asennettu ko. live-usb:lle niin en päässyt kokeilemaan
<topyli> itse oletan joka tapauksessa kaiken aikaa että kaikki levyni ovat menossa rikki nyt justiinsa
<topyli> jos kuuluu ääniä niin asiahan on entistä selvempi vaan :)
<tumpurainen> jep, ehkä olisi aika vaihtaa kovalevy koneeseen (ja samalla isompi :)
<topyli> isompi tietysti. korvaavan levyn ei pidä olla saman kokoinen entisen kanssa vaan saman hintainen
<topyli> yleensä tällä periaatteella levyjen koko n. kolminkertaistuu vaihdon yhteydessä :)
<Sysi> mää mietin että raaskisko korvata kolme pienempää levyä yhellä isolla, jollon sais myös lisää tilaa
<Sysi> data sopi nytki..
<MasseR> topyli: Tolla periaatteella ootan innolla et mun 80gt kovalevy hajoaa :P
<topyli> MasseR: 80G? vai 800?
<MasseR> 80
<topyli> semmoinen on varmaan jo aika iäkäs
<MasseR> Jep, about 8-vuotias
<topyli> no sehän on siihen aikaan ollut aika kallis, saat terasen levyn vähintään :)
<MasseR> Nimenomaan
<MasseR> 10x isompi :P
<tumpurainen> asensin smartmontools-paketin, kun se kerran onnistui live-usb:ltakin, ja pikaisesti katsottuna käyttöikä levyllä on sellaset 158 pv
<tumpurainen> eli aika vähän, jos kone on hankittu 2003
<tumpurainen> ?
<tumpurainen> tosin on ollut ko. kone välillä pari vuotta hyllyssäkin, joten ei välttämättä ihme
<hifi> työkoneen levy ollut 208 tuntia päällä
<hifi> ja tää ei ole kuin max 4 vuotta vanha
<elias_a_> pesasa: Saako sua kutsua ihan koko nimellä jos vaikka blogahtaisi Viikon VALO:sta?
<Kurko> ilmeisesti en vaan osannu kääntää kernel moduulia, käänsin koko kernelin ton vanhan powernow-k8 kanssa ja hyvin toimii
<pesasa> elias_a: Toki
<tumpurainen> hei taas
<tale> tumpurainen: Hei vaan.
<tumpurainen> päivemmällä kyselin sudoers-pähkinään ratkaisua, ja se lähti toimimaan täältä saamillani neuvoilla kivasti :)
<tumpurainen> nyt mietin, että mitenkä saisin näkyviin montako tuntia/päivää/vuotta kovalevyni ovat olleet päällä?
<tumpurainen> smartctl ja hdparm työkaluja olen jo tutkiskellutkin, mutta niillä en ole mitään varmaa saanut esille..
<tale> tumpurainen: SMARTmontools.
<tumpurainen> "Power-On Hours Count" lienee oikea kohta?
<tale> tumpurainen: Eiköhän, jos haluat tietää kuinka monta tuntia se kiintolevy on ollut käynnissä.
<tumpurainen> joo, juuri tuota hain, kiitos
<tumpurainen> 2,5 vuotta yhteensä ollut levy päällä
<tumpurainen> mietin sitä, että paljonko tuollaisilla 2,5 tuuman ide-kiekoilla yleensä on ajettu ennen tielle jättämistä?
<tumpurainen> viime aikoina on kuulostanut pariin otteeseen siltä, että kovalevyn lukupää on jäänyt naksuttamaan ja koko ubuntu-käyttis on siinä samassa mennyt jumiin
<tumpurainen> smartmontoolsilla ei löytynyt virheitä
<tumpurainen> eikä fsck-komennolla
<tumpurainen> eli onko kovalevy kuitenkin sanomassa poks lähipäivinä vai joku softa vain bugittaa?
<tumpurainen> logeista en ole löytänyt mitään merkillistä
<gobbe> tumpurainen: ei tohon oo mitään sääntöö, joku elvy voi hajota melkein heti ja toinen jurnuttaa vuosia
<gobbe> tumpurainen: yleensä jos kuuluu tollasii äänii ni se on hajoomassa joten se kandee vaihtaa
<gobbe> levyt on kuitenki todella halpoja
<tumpurainen> ok
<jarno> Hyvää iltaa. Osaako kukaan sanoa miksei Paffin pokeri jota yritän pelata Firefox selaimessa lähde käyntiin? Käytössä on uusin ubuntu järjestelmä.
<jarno> Ala laitaan jää munalukon kuva sekä huuto merkki eli ilmeisesti jokin salaus avain ei täsmää?
<tale> jarno: Luultavasti sinulta puuttuu jokin lisäosa Firefoxiin, jota tuo PAF haluaa käyttää.
<jarno> hmmm.. mikäköhän se voisi olla adobe airin asensin jo..
<jarno> voisko javassa olla jokin häikkä?
<gobbe> vaikee sanoo, lienee asia jonka vois varmistaa paffilta
<tale> jarno: Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, sinulla on asennettuna noscipt tai joku vastaava, joka estää jonkin toiminnon jota PAF tekisi, silloin pitää PAF sallia.
<gobbe> jarno: onko sulla sunin java?
<jarno> sun-java-6
<tale> jarno: Onko tuo paf sama kuin suomeksi Raha-automaattiyhdistys?
<jarno> eikös ne oo kaksi eri lafkaa? paf on ulkomailla ja ray suomessa.
<jarno> joku yksinkertainen ongelma tässä on jota en vain hoksaa
<jarno> jotenkin se saattaa liittyä salausavainten varmentamiseen tai tuohon javaan..
<jarno> yes ongelma ratkaistu.
<jarno> ongelma liityi salausavainten luottamiseen. asensin operan ja homma lähti pelaamaan. ilmeisesti firefoxissa pitää jollakin muulla tavalla varmentaa luotettavat salausavainten lähtettäjät?
<jarno> Kiitoksia kaikille neuvonantajille tasapuolisesti.
<elias_a_> pesasa: http://educoss.blogspot.com/2011/01/viikon-valo-esittelee-ohjelmia.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Vabl4P -> EduCOSS - Avoimet ohjelmistot opetuksessa: Viikon VALO esittelee ohjelmia
<elias_a_> Jestas kun lagittaa täältä junasta....
<tale> elias_a_: Vaihda pikajunaan.
<elias_a_> Pitääpä räpeltää se pienempi banneri Educoss-sivulle.
<elias_a_> tale: Tää _on_ pikajuna...
<elias_a_> tale: Muualle kuin Poriin kulkee sellaisiakin ;-)
<tale> elias_a_: Jaa, jospa se on niin nopea pikajuna että bitit kärsii doppler-ilmiöstä?
<elias_a_> tale: Ei ne niin nopeita nää junat ole....
<elias_a_> Noista lyijyä sisältävistä ikkunoista ne bitit kärsii.
<elias_a_> Yhta Faradayn häkkiä nää vanhat vaunut.
<elias_a_> On noi Vaasan AMK:n OpenKvarken -tyypit kyllä käsittämättömän hyviä saamaan aikaan mielenkiintoisia tapahtumia: http://educoss.blogspot.com/2011/01/kansainvalista-ja-paikallista-open.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tPxQoS -> EduCOSS - Avoimet ohjelmistot opetuksessa: Kansainvälistä ja paikallista Open Sourcesta Vaasassa huhtikuussa
<Echramath> Sattuuko kukaan tietämään miten Emacsiin saisi toimivan php-moodin?
<Paavi2_0> Echramath: kelpaako tämä? http://php-mode.sourceforge.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p1tv58 -> PHP mode for Emacs
<Echramath> Katotaas.
<Echramath> Jaa, toimii se kai sittenkin.
<Echramath> Juu anteeksi pöljäily, se ei vaan näemmä toimi jos se ei ole saanut itse pistää koodia alusta asti kuntoon.
<tale> Eikös Ubuntussa ole php-elisp -pakettia?
<jjo> tale: universessa näkyy olevan
<tale> Siitähän sitten saa PHP-tuen Emacsiin.
<heikkiket> WinFF pelasti taas elämäni. Mahtava gui-konvertteri!
<Echramath> tale: Sama pakettihan tuo toki on.
<IhqTzup> mulla ois yks skripti tiedosto mikä pitäs suorittaa ainaku palaa lepotilasta. Mitenköhän se tehhään?
<IhqTzup> /etc/pm/sleep.d  oli paikka minne piti laittaa. 5 tuntia akun kestoo ku suorittaa ton skriptin :P
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-20
<gobbe> mikäs skripti
<IhqTzup> sammuttaa toisen näytönohjaimen
<IhqTzup> nyt on 9 tunnin akunkesto, vielä lesswatts.org kahtoo tipsit niin pitäs mennä 10h+
<IhqTzup> sitku vielä 60wh -> 80wh akkuun päivittäis niin ei kehtaa ees miettiä kauanko kestäis :P
<gobbe> aah :)
<gobbe> mikäs läppäri?
<gobbe> mulla kestää tossa matkakoneessa (hp5103) aika hyvin kans akku
<Sysi> tässä miniläpsyssä (1005ha) on aika kiva akkukesto ssd:llä
<Sysi> noin muuten ei oo oikeen kiva
<gobbe> joo, ssd-levy mullakin tossa on
<gobbe> tai läppäreissä  yleensäkki
<gobbe> mitään pyöriviä oo läppäreissä ollut pariin vuoteen
<Sysi> atom syö ssd:nki etua
<gobbe> toi HP:n mini on ihan käytettävä
<gobbe> tossa HP.ssa on itseasiassa dual-atom
<gobbe> :-)
<Sysi> kaverilla on semmonen, ei kauhea rousku mutta alkaa olla jo riittävä
<Sysi> n270 hyytyy aika pahasti flässiin ja javascriptaan
<Sysi> chromella vois jo alkaa riittämään, sen adblock vaan hidastaa lähinnä, vaikka säästäis näyttötilaa
<gobbe> joo
<gobbe> mä käytän tota pääasiassa aina himassa
<Sysi> pöytäkoneella aina mietityttää että kumpi ois, ff on kiva mutta chromiumissa jotku jutut on fiksummin ja se ois aavistuksen säpäkämpi
<gobbe> mä oon käyttänyt chromea/chromiumia jo aika pitkään
<gobbe> nyt ku ff4 tulee ni voi miettii paluuta
<Sysi> joku aina alkaa ärsyttämään liikaa siinä
<Sysi> nyt tuntuis että vois tällä miniläpsyllä kokeilla
<KilledWhale> Chrome ei sovellu oikein hiirettömään käyttöön
<Sysi> oiskohan jotaki plugareita
<KilledWhale> Firefoxiin on sentään vimperator tekemässä käytöstä vähemmän epämielyttävää
<Tekno_> :D
<Sysi> mule on ihan sama voiko jotaki tehä just tietyllä lailla, kunhan jotenki fiksusti onnistuu
<Lynoure> Sysi: :)
<Lynoure> Sysi: näkee niin paljon päinvastaista että toi on hymyn arvoinen juttu
<IhqTzup> gobbe: asus ul30-vt
<Lynoure> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mgjjeipcdnnjhgodgjpfkffcejoljijf ehkä?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AG5yUn -> Shortcut Manager - Google Chrome extension gallery
<Sysi> Lynoure: valitettavan usein tuotakaan ei saa..
<rhkfin> miten saan sedillä korvattua / -merkkejä?
<tale> rhkfin: Käytät jotain muuta kuin / erottimena, ja tarvittaessa escapoit /-merkit.
<rhkfin> joku tämmöönen ei pelaa: sed -i 's/"/"/ /g' init.txt
<Tm_T> 's/\//f/g' muuttaa / merkin f:ksi
<Tm_T> merkit
<rhkfin> Hmm.. mun mielestä mä yritin totakin.. uusiks..
<Tm_T> rhkfin: escapeta '\' merkillä
<Tm_T> rhkfin: ja väli pitää escapettaa ja
<rhkfin> katos toimi se..
<Tm_T> pitää/kannattaa
<rhkfin> saako jollain parametrilla käskettyä 'aja tätä nin pitkään kun tekemistä on'? Haluun siivota ylimääräiset tyhjät pois eli korvata 2 välilyöntiä yhdellä, monta kertaa.
<tale> rhkfin: Eikös se ole g niin kuin global.
<tale> rhkfin: Koita lukea sitä manuaalia.
<Tm_T> rhkfin: juurikin tuo g perässä
<Tm_T> tale: ja täällä ei lyödä manuaalilla
<tale> Eikös ole helpompaa lukea se ohje kuin kysyä joka asiaa kanavalla?
<Tm_T> tale: siitä huolimatta
<rhkfin> tale: "The g modifier is used to perform a global match (find all matches rather than stopping after the first match"
<Sysi> asian voi mainita sievästikkin
<rhkfin> Eli kyllä, hakee koko dokumentista mutta lopettaa kun on äynyt ensimmäisen kierroksen läpi
<rhkfin> tarve olisi lopettaa vasta kun ei hittejä enää tule
<rhkfin> Hmm.. okei, toi oli JavaScript regexp -ref ;)
<Tm_T> rhkfin: hmm, joo ei sitä saa looppaamaan, mutta oikeanlainen regexp hoitaa yhdellä kierroksella
<rhkfin> ok
<Tm_T> rhkfin: eli siis haluat että useampi peräkkäinen välilyönti muutetaan yhdeksi?
<rhkfin> joo
<Tm_T> 's/\ */\ /g' oisko (tottakai sulla on backup siltä varalta että data menee pilalle?)
<rhkfin> tarkotus on generoida koodista (jossa hirvee nippu caseja tulkitsemassa syötteenä saatuja numeroita) referenssi siitä, mitä ne numerot tekee.
<rhkfin> Joo /tmp:ssä leikin oikeen koodin kopiolla :)
<Tm_T> muistaakseni * meinaa mitä tahansa määrää edellistä merkkiä
<rhkfin> ahaa, ok
<rhkfin> Tm_T: öö.. ei ;)
<rhkfin> Se näyttäis laittavan yhden välilöynnin jokaisen merkin väliin :)
<Tm_T> no voi hö
<rhkfin> (mutta poistaa kyllä jos on useempi kuin yks)
<rhkfin> Hmm..
<Tm_T> kregexp (;
<rhkfin> No joo, koitan kaivella. kiitos tästä
<rhkfin> Eikä oo vakavaa vaikka ajaisin 'normisedin' viis kertaa peräkkäin..
<Tm_T> se
<hifi> ei tartte escapettaa välilyöntiä
<hifi> hifi@siika:~$ echo 'a      b      c' | sed -r 's/ +/ /g'
<hifi> a b c
<MikaT> ja tästä: echo 'a      b      c' | sed 's/ */ /g' tulee hitusen erilainen: " a b c"
<MikaT> tuossa on ne sed:n pikaiset: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<hifi> koska * on 0 tai useampi
<Tm_T> minäpä kiitän näistä tiedoista (:
<rhkfin> hifi: * = 0 tai useampi, + = 1 tai useampi?
<rhkfin> vaatiiko tuo + että sedille annetaan -r eli extended regexp tms?
<rhkfin> Mut kyllä, sed -i -r 's/ +/ /g' reference.txt toimii. Kiitos hifi
<hifi> extended regexpi on Parempi muttei POSIXia
<hifi> ilman sitä pitää escapettaa ihan naurettavan paljon asioita
<rhkfin> okei
<hifi> extended on sitä mitä normaalisti tapaa
<hifi> POSIX on köyhempi versio, ja kaikki nykyaikaiset sedit tukee extendediä
<rhkfin> hyvä tietää
<hifi> opin tämän kun kirjoitin jotain 20 escapea posixin takia :0
<hifi> :)
<rhkfin> :)
<rhkfin> Kovin vähän on tarvetta sedille niin siihen ei tuu oikein kunnolla perehdyttyä, mutta vähän aina tarttuu mukaan..
<Tm_T> sama vika
<Tm_T> mulla tapana escapettaa kaikki ei-kirjaimet
<Tm_T> eikun meinaanko ei-aakkoset? ei voi tietää...
<hifi> esim toi + pitäis kai escapettaa POSIX-versiossa
<hifi> joka on hieman naurettavaa
<hifi> löyty rivikin vielä irkin logista
<hifi>  sed 's/\([^,]\+\), *\([^,]\+\), *\([^,]\+\)<br \/>.*/\3, \2, \1<br \/>/g'
<hifi> lisätään -r ja: sed -r 's!([^,]+), *([^,]+), *([^<]+)(.*)!\3, \2, \1\4!g'
<hifi> tosin tuo on hieman erilainen
<Sysi> regexpit on kauniita
<hifi> juu, sen pienen hetken kun sen on kirjoittanut
<tabasko> minne ihmeeseen cron loggaa? :D
<tabasko> katsoin /etc/syslog.conf ja siellä on risuaita /var/log/cron. kohdassa oletuksena
<tabasko> jossain sanotaan että pitäisi löytyä /var/cron jne
<Echramath> Jotenkin tämä eilen mainitsemani Emacsin php-moodi tuntuu edelleen tekevän iihan mitä sattuu.
<Echramath> Tai no kai se jotenkin hämmentyy tästä html:n ja php:n yhteiselosta.
<tale> tabasko: Cron oletuksena lähettää sähköpostina sen mitä cronista käynnistetyt komennot tulosti.
<Echramath> Eihän oletuksena ole edes mta:aa?
<proxy> moi
<tale> Pitää olla sähköpostiasetukset kunnossa että se cronin sähköposti jonnekin menee.
<proxy> mistä näen mikä on meidän firman proxy asetus, että saisin päivitettyä testiläppärissa olevan ubuntun.
<tale> proxy: Siis HTTP-proxy? Jos sitä ei koneessasi ole asetettuna, että voi katsoa selaimesta tai set | grep -i http niin sitten kysyt ylläpidolta.
<proxy> selaimen proxy on selvillä, mutta se ei taida olla sama jos haluaa päivitellä paketteja ubuntuun. Liitin siis ubuntun työpaikan verkkoon ja sille pitäisi kertoa tarkemmin mitä kautta se voi hakea päivitykset
<proxy> Ei tätä konetta saisi varmaan edes laittaa työverkkoon.
<tale> proxy: Miksei se ole sama jos http:urlilla olet /etc/apt/sources.list tiedostossa kirjoittanut osoitteet?
<tale> proxy: Jaa no sitten, parempi kun ei luvattomia tehdä eikä neuvota tekemään.
<jjo> juu kyllä se olisi ihan sama kuin selaimellakin
<proxy> no hetki niin käyn kirjoittamassa sources.listiin
<jjo> sources.listiin?
<tabasko> tale, kiitos :)
<tabasko> vielä kun löytäisin ne mailit :/
<tabasko> /var/mail/root on vaan tyhjää
<tale> tabasko: Rootin cronistako ne käynnistyi?
<tabasko> tale, joo rootin crontabiin laitoin
<proxy> plah
<proxy> ei se toiminu ainakaan source.list:issä
<proxy> deb http://proxy.osoite.fi/ubuntu restricted main
<tale> proxy: Ei proxyä kirjoitetaa source.list-tiedostoon.
<proxy> ahaa
<proxy> minne se laitetaan
<tale> proxy: Miten sait sen koneen asennettua? Asennin kysyy proxyn ja pistää sen toimimaan.
<proxy> asensin koneen ilman päivityksiä
<proxy> laitoin ruksin kohtaan ei asenneta päivityksiä
<tale> proxy: Jos vaan haluat äkkiä päivittää sen siellä työpaikalla, helpointa on tehdä sudo bash.
<tale> Sitten siinä pääteikkunassa komennat export http_proxy=....
<tale> Eli mikä se proxy nyt sitten onkin.
<tale> Sitten komennat edelleen siinä pääteikkunassa aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade
<proxy> koklataas
<tale> proxy: Jos haluat enempi käyttää proxyä APT:n kanssa, man apt.conf neuvoo miten sille tehdään Proxyasetukset.
<tale> proxy: Mutta jos siinä koneessa ei ole proxyasetuksia, eihän se sitten osaa käyttää nettiä millään ohjelmalla?
<tale> proxy: Onko nyt varma että tiedät mitä olet tekemässä? Että siellä on proxy käytössä?
<proxy> tale joo ei toiminu tolla sun jutulla
<proxy> netti toimii kun firefoxiin laitoin talon proxyn
<tale> proxy: Teitkö sen oikein? Näytä pastebinissä mitä teit ja mikä oli tulos.
<proxy> laitoin vielä GUI ohjelmasta joka tulee ubuntun mukana niin proxy settingsit samalla tavalla ja "apply-wide" nappia
<proxy> kaikkien noiden jälkeen
<proxy> tuun nettiin tolla linuxilla jonkun ajan päästä...pitää jatkaa töitä
<proxy> nonni
<proxy> nyt tulin takaisin
<proxy> network proxy ohjelmasta joka tulee ubuntun mukana
<tale> proxy: Jahas.
<proxy> niin laitoin tuon alimman autoconfigureURL
<proxy> se mikä löytyy sieltä system:in alta
<proxy> hmm
<tale> proxy: Siis Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Välipalvelin?
<tale> proxy: Kyllä sieltä pitäisi saada toimiva proxy yhteyksiin.
<Erektium> miten päättees pystyy palauttamaan jonkun softan edellisen version?
<inz> sudo apt-get install paketti=<vanha-versio>
<tale> Erektium: Mimmoisesta ohjelmasta on kyse? Ubuntussa on vain yhtä versiota kerrallaan tarjolla, jollei sitten käytä apt-pinningiä.
<Erektium> chromium
<Erektium> ppa;sta
<tale> Erektium: Siellä ppa:ssa ilmeisesti vaihdettiin uusi versio ja päivitit sen?
<tale> Erektium: Jos aivan varmasti aikuisten oikeasti haluat sen vanhan version, sun pitää semmoinen jostain etsiä, ehkä .deb -pakettina ja asentaa se dpkg --install -komennolla.
<Erektium> joo
<tale> Erektium: Jos haluat käyttää ohjelmasta jotain tiettyä versiota, siis et halua sitä päivitettävän missään oloissa, se paketti täytyy pistää hold-tilaan.
<Erektium> ok
<jjo> eikös tuossa tapauksessa riittäisi ihan ppa:n poistaminen ja softan uudelleenasentaminen
<jjo> mut joo, muussa tapauksessa pitää pinnata
<tale> jjo: Riippuu mitä versiota on missäkin.
<jjo> toki niin
<tale> Sitä paitsi apt ei suostu asentamaan vanhaa versiota jos uudempi on jo asennettuna.
<jjo> tale: suostuupas
<jjo> tuossa meinasin kyllä että poistaa vanhan ja asentaa uudelleen, mutta menee se myös suoraan apt-get install ohjelma=versio
<tale> jjo: No näköjään suostuukin man-sivun mukaan.
<proxy> nonni olen taas takaisin
<proxy> eli selain toimiii, mutta paketteja en saa päivitettyä
<proxy> no joo huomenna jatkuu :D nyt kotiin. moimoi
<tuhoojabotti> Tietäisiköhän joku miten olen feilannut, kun vaihdan pySDM ohjelmalla sda2 osion nimeä (Windws 7 C-asema) niin sdc1 nimi muuttuu myös (Ulkoinen usb-asema)
<tuhoojabotti> Yritin vaan laittaa ne mounttautumaan automaattisesti.
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta nyt Ubuntu valittaa käynnistyksen yhteydessä, että sdc1 feilaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Käytössä on siis Ubuntu 10.10 dualbootissa seiskan kanssa.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Vaihdoit osion nimeä? Miten se edes on mahdollista?
<tuhoojabotti> tale: En nyt sentään.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Automaaittisesti liittämiseen ei tarvita osioiden nimen muuttamista.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei vaadi, mutta halusin niihinkän järkeä.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja kyllä tässä nimi seisoo.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Liitt.C3.A4minen_bootissa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/00QofP -> Levyn lisäys – Porixi
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Tarkoitatko osion labelia eli  nimiötä?
<tuhoojabotti> Luultavasti sit.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Tosta linkistä löytyy ohje miten Linuxissa levyosio liitetäään bootissa.
<tuhoojabotti> Huomasin.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Jostain syystä mun fstab tiedosto näyttää aika cryptiseltä: http://pastebin.com/GQB1QhWi
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Se on se uusimuotoinen fstab jota tossa mun antamassa linkissä selitetään, ja neuvotaan miten sen kryptisyyden saa poistettua.
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin se minkä backuppasin on aika selkeä.
<tuhoojabotti> Siinä on vaan swappi ja /
<tuhoojabotti> Täytyy vaan siis ettiä niitten uuid tai laittaa labelit
<tuhoojabotti> Taino tossahan ne taitaa kyllä ollakkin.
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Tukeeko tuo LABEL tapa merkkijonoja esim "Windows 7" ?
<tuhoojabotti> Ohjeessa on vaan LABEL=home
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Taitaa olla välilyönnit ja muu whitespace kielletty nimiöissä.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<Sysi> label tarkottaa osion nimeä
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Labeliksi kelpaisi windows7 kyllä.
<Sysi> en oo varma voiko muuttaa formatoimatta osiota
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Ainkain blkid komento listaa osiot ja sanoo: /dev/sda2: LABEL="Windows 7" UUID="2460FA3060FA0876" TYPE="ntfs"
<tale> NTFS-tiedostojärjestelmälle on ole labelia muuttanut, luulis sen onnistuvan, kai Windows nyt sen verran edes osaa.
<Sysi> ei pitäis tarvita labelia jos on jo uuid
<tuhoojabotti> Voin kyl käyttää tota UUID'äki kyl ku tossa on.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tale> Jaa, no sitten välilyönti kelpaa. Mutta se pitää sitten kirjoittaa lainausmerkkeihin myös fstabissa, jotta se voisi toimia.
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tale> Sysi: Käsitin halutaan eroon kryptisistä fstabeista, siksi labelit tilalle.
<tuhoojabotti> No ei sillä niin väliä, kunhan toimaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä kun on 2 kertaa pidempi UUID ubuntun osioilla.
<tuhoojabotti> Voiko mount pointissa olla välilyöntejä?
<tuhoojabotti> Kansiohan se
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta miten ne merkitään?
<tuhoojabotti> Koskaanhan linuksia käyttäessä ei voi kysyä voiko. ;)
<tuhoojabotti> Pitää vain kysyä miten.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Escapoi välilyönti kirjoittamalla \030
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Escapoi välilyönti kirjoittamalla \040
<tuhoojabotti> \040 kummiski
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tale> Sorry type oensi.
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Niin muuten oliko nää nyt ntfs vaiko ntfs-3g
<tuhoojabotti> taino tuol kyl lukee ntfs vaan
<tuhoojabotti> (blkid)
<tuhoojabotti> Kannattaako pass olla 0 vai 1?
<tuhoojabotti> ts. Tarviiko minun välittää fsck järjestyksestä?
<tuhoojabotti> Annan olla 0
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm tuo näyttää käyttävän octal asciita, joten & merkkin on siis \046
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> problem solved
<tuhoojabotti> Ei siis pidä vieläkään luottaa GUI softaan.
<tommi_> miten saan kopiosuojatut dvdeet toimimaan?
<Sysi> !dvd
<lubotu3> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sysi> suomeksi topicin wikikirjasta
<tommi_> Sysi, ei ole elokuva vaan data dvd levy
<tale> tommi_: Ei tällä kanavalla neuvota miten laittomasti kopioit levyjä.
<elias_a> No kun nyt edes neuvottaisi että miten sitä edes käytetään.
<tommis> jos omistan levyn en katso sitä laittomaksi varmuuskopioda levyä tai ottaa sieltä tiedostoja talteen
<tale> tommis: No, kerro sitten mikä ei toimi.
<elias_a> MIkäs levy se on ja mikä kopiosuojaus siinä on?
<Sysi> softalevyissä varmaan on aika vaihteleva DRM
<Sysi> siitä varmaan sais aika helposti ISOn ripattua kummiski
<tommis> enemy territory quake wars
<tommis> peli
<tommis> tuli tänään postissa
<tale> tommis: Jos ostit levyn, kysy myyjältä miten sitä voi käyttää.
<tommis> -.-'
<tommis> tuskin myyjä tietää
<elias_a> Koita nyt ensin ripata siitä ISO.
<elias_a> Eiköhän se siitä.
<tale> tommis: Onko se Linux-versio? Olisko tosta Linux-versio netistä ladattavissa, ja siinä sitten luetaan pelin datat siltä ostetulta levyltä. Tähän tapaan Quaket on toiminut.
<tommis> tale, windows versio
<tommis> netistä voi ladata linux asentajan
<tommis> mutta toimiakseen se vaatii tiedostoja levyltä
<tale> Mulla on demo ET quake warsista, Linux -versio.
<tommis> joka ei edes näy kun laitan sen asemaan
<elias_a> No - onnistuuko se ISO:n tekeminen?
<tommis> kun laitan levyn asemaan ei se näy edes nautiluksessa
<tale> tommis: Katsoitko jo pelin webbisivuilta miten sen saa Linuxissa toimimaan?
<tommis> joo
<tommis> en löytänyt mitään ubuntu kohtaisia ohjelmia
<tommis> ohjeita*
<elias_a> Siis ei mounttaudu lainkaan?
<tommis> ei
<elias_a> Jos sun asema on ehjä niin silloin IMHO se levy on epästandardi.
<elias_a> Lähettäisin takaisin jos on ostettu uutena.
<elias_a> Mutta kaivellaas ensin vähän.
<tommis> kokeilin niin mitkään kopiosuojatut dvd levyt ei mountaudu
<tommis> normaalit ei suojatut levyt toimii
<elias_a> Datalevyjä kaikki?
<tommis> joo
<elias_a> Mistä kopiosuojauksista / levyistä on kyse?
<tommis> etqw, ja wanha ei suojattu valokuva dvd
<elias_a> Onko se valokuva-DVD tehdastekoinen vai itse poltettu?
<tommis> itsepoltettu
<elias_a> Pointti: toimiiko ylipäätään mikään tehdastekoinen DVD?
<elias_a> Voipi olla lukupää vinossa.
<tommis> ei
<tommis> ubuntu cd toimii
<tommis> vinossa?
<elias_a> Toimiiko mikään tehdastekoinen DVD?
<elias_a> Niin juuri  - vinossa.
<tommis> ei
<tommis> miten se voisi vaikuttaa vain tehdastekoisiin dvd levyihin
<elias_a> DVD-aseman lukupään lasersäde on erittäin herkkä kulmavirheelle.
<elias_a> Vaikuttaa siten, että tehdastekoisissa DVD-levyissä on noin kaksinkertainen määrä dataa verrattuna itsepoltettuihin.
<elias_a> Jos on kulmavirhettä, ei lukeminen onnistu kun joka helkkarin sektorista tulee jo matalalla tasolla lukuvirhe.
<elias_a> Eli jos yksikään tehdastekoinen DVD ei toimi, sulla on asema rikki eikä kyse ole mistään kopiosuojauksesta.
<elias_a> Seuraava! ;-)
<tommis> hmm
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-21
<tumpurainen> kysymys OpenOfficesta, tarkemmin tiedostokoosta
<tumpurainen> MS Officen powerpoint-tiedoston (.ppt) koko on ~600 kt
<tumpurainen> kun sen tallentaa MSOfficessa pptx-muotoon, koko pienenee ~200 kt:uun
<tumpurainen> jos saman ppt-tiedoston avaa OpenOfficessa ja tallentaa .odp-muotoon, koko kasvaa 800 kt:uun
<Sysi> tallentavat datan niinku muotoilutiedot eri lailla
<tumpurainen> onko tuo ihan ominaisuus OOo:ssa, vai onko mulla jäänyt joku täppä asetuksista laittamatta
<tumpurainen> kokeilin muuten tallentaa OOo:ssa ppt-tiedoston pptx-formaattiin, silloinkin tiedostokoko kasvoi ~800 kt:uun..
<tale> tumpurainen: Onko mikä ominaisuus?
<tumpurainen> eli tiedostokoko pikemminkin kasvaa kuin pienenee
<tumpurainen> tallennettaessa
<tumpurainen> verrattuna MSOfficeen
<tale> No noi on erilaisia tiedostomuotoja, ei minusta ole syytä olettaa niiden olevan saman kokoisia.
<Sysi> eri softat voi handlata eri lailla eri tiedostomuodot
<tumpurainen> tarkoitin (ehkä epäselvästi) tuota ppt -> pptx muunnosta
<tumpurainen> toki se on natiivi MSOffice formaatti..
<Tm_T> erilainen pakkaus
<Sysi> M$:n ilmeisesti suljettuja formaatteja
<tale> Ei ne ehkä tallenna täsmälleen samoja tietoja ja pakkaustapa vaihtelee.
<tumpurainen> pptx:n pitäisi ainakin nimensä mukaan olla "Open XML" ... :/
<tumpurainen> mutta eli OOo:ssa ei voi tuota pakkauksen tehokkuutta mitenkään säätää?
<mjr> se on sen verran avoin että ms runnoi sen standardiksi erittäin kyseenalaisin keinoin, ja sitten ei itsekänä noudata sitä
<tale> tumpurainen: Onko nyt kyse tiedostomuodon vaatimasta tallennustilasta vai siitä onko se julkinen standardi?
<tumpurainen> mjr: joo, tuota itsekin lueskelin netistä
<mjr> mutta en tuosta tilansyönnistä nyt tiedä, muuta ku mitä tale sanoi
<tumpurainen> tale: tallennustilasta
<tumpurainen> 600 -> 200 kt on paljon kivempi kuin 600 -> 800 kt
<tale> tumpurainen: Tallenna RTF-tiedostona, ja pakkaa se. Taitaisi olla pienin tiedostokoko.
<tumpurainen> tale: nyt on kyse ppt eli powerpoint-tiedostoista.. ja että olisi kivempi käyttää OOo:ta kuin MSOffiicia
<Sysi> etenki nykymittapuulla sangen pieniä filuja joka tapauksessa
<mjr> jooh, en mä kauheasti tollasten tiedostojen koosta murehtis
<tumpurainen> niinpä, mutta kyse on taas säästöistä (jotka hupenee MS lisensseihin)
<harto> nii just, mitäs väliä sillä on onks se filu hiirenpaskan kokonen vai peräti kahden
<tumpurainen> eli työpaikalla on vaihtoehtoina nyt OOo mutta tiedostokoosta on tullut porua
<tumpurainen> on tää elämää :)
<Sysi> aika heikot on valituksenaiheet
<mjr> kuulostaa aika tekosyiden hakemiselta
<tumpurainen> niinpä
<Sysi> "mutku tässön HIENO ja INNOVATIIVINEN käyttöliittymä"
<tumpurainen> Sysi: arvaa monelleko on jouduttu vaihtamaan se vanha MS GUI takaisin? ;)
<Sysi> saako sen jotenki takasi? onneksi en joudu käyttämään
<tumpurainen> saa, ei tuota uutta kaikki ole pystyneet/halunneet omaksua
<Sysi> OOo:ssa on jotku jutut vielä vähän vaikeempia, odotan innolla mitä libreofficesta tulee
<Sysi> oon ite käyttäny kauan abiwordia, en tiiä mitä tekis jos pitäis jostaki syystä vaihtaa johonki epävapaaseen käyttikseen
<mjr> abiword on tietääkseni niille pääasiallisille epävapaillekin
<Sysi> wohoo
<Sysi> oikoluvun kans on vähän regressiota mutta muuten oon tykänny
<tale> Impress osaa tallentaa useissa eri tallennusmuodoissa. Luulisi jonkun niistä  kelpaavan, sitten käsketään käyttämään vain sitä.
<harto> kertokaas nörtit missä solarista käytetään?
<harto> onks se palvelinkäyttis, koodareiden suosima käyttis, vaihtoehto windowsille organisaatioissa, vai...?
<tale> harto: Palvelinkäyttis ja on sitä työasemiinkin saataville.
<tale> harto: Lue Wikipedian artikkeli käyttöjärjestelmästä Solaris.
<mjr> aika väistyvä palvelinkäyttis kyllä
<mjr> mutta onhan sitä vielä käytössä
<harto> no jos opiskelee (koulussa) solariksen ylläpitämistä ni eikös ne skillsit oo aika yleispäteviä muihinkin *nix-järjestelmiin?
<mjr> suurelta osin
<harto> vaikka ite solaris kohta kuolis ja kuopattaiskin
<harto> no hitto, kiitos vastauksista, tämähän selvensi jo paljon
<tale> Kaikki Unixit on loppujen lopuksi aika samanlaisia. Jos osaa yhden hyvin, pärjää minkä muun kanssa vaan kun hankkii sen manuaalit joista voi tarkistaa yksityiskohdat.
<tumpurainen> eikös manuaalit saa esille konsolissa komennolla man...? :)
<Iltsu> google on kans hyvä noihi
<veikko> Yritän saada kaksi näyttöä Ubuntu 10.10:iin. Emolevyssä integroitu näytönohjain ATI Radeon HD 3300. Toinen näyttö kokoajan pimeänä.
<hifi> onko catalystit vai avoimet ajurit
<hifi> ts. koskitko mihinkään
<veikko> Olen kokeillut molemmilla.
<hifi> avoimella voi kokeilla terminaalissa "xrandr"-komentoa
<hifi> ja pastebinittää tuloste
<IhqTzup> pystyyks tuota unityä muokkaamaan hirveemmin?
<Sysi> ei vielä kai
<KilledWhale> Helpoimmalla pääsee usein kun kirjoittaa käsin konffit
<Sysi> jos xinerama toimii niin ei
<Sysi> eiku hups
<Sysi> 10.10 unity ei oo ihan valmis kai, voi vaan puuttua ominaisuuksia
<KilledWhale> Fuu vielä 30min
<Sysi> offtopic :)
<IhqTzup> harmittaa ku tuota kelloo ei saa 24h formattiin
<veikko> xrandr näyttää seuraavaa:
<veikko> ~$ xrandr
<veikko> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2960 x 1050, maximum 8192 x 8192
<veikko> VGA-0 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 338mm x 270mm
<veikko>    800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3
<veikko>    640x480        72.8     75.0     60.0
<veikko>    720x400        70.1
<veikko> HDMI-0 connected 1680x1050+1280+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
<veikko>    1680x1050      60.0*+
<veikko>    1280x1024      75.0     60.0
<veikko>    1440x900       75.0     59.9
<veikko>    1280x960       60.0
<veikko>    1280x800       59.8
<veikko>    1152x864       75.0
<veikko>    1152x720       60.0
<Sysi> pastebiin
<veikko>    1024x768       75.1     60.0
<veikko>    832x624        74.6
<veikko>    800x600        75.0     60.3
<veikko>    640x480        75.0     60.0
<veikko>    720x400        70.1
<Sysi> tuo on melko epäselkeä ja haittaa keskustelua
<veikko> tuo toinen näyttö on kyllä DVI-liittimessä kiinni eikä hdmiissä
<ninnnu> Näkyykö siinä DVI-näytössä mitään?
<hifi> veikko: kokeile "xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --right-of HDMI-0"
<hifi> vähän näyttää kyllä oudolta toi lista
<mjr> hdmi ja dvi on aika sama asia, en siitä kauheesti hämmentyis
<IhqTzup> saisko syndaemon jotenkii delaa ku disablee kosketuslevyn/tasohiiren
<mjr> vga-näyttö ei vissiin osaa kertoa kykyjään ko tossa on vain aika pienet resot?
<hifi> mjr: se on tosin ihan uus juttu että eräässä integroidussa amd:ssä näkyy HDMI ja DVI joista vain DVI löytyy mutta HDMI on se joka xrandrilla toimii :)
<hifi> ja VGA kolmantena listassa joka fyysisestikkin on
<mjr> (kokeile käynnistää X uudestaan sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart :lla vaikka silleen että se vga-näyttö on kiinni ja päällä, jos siinä tunnistuksessa on ollu jotain häikkää?)
<IhqTzup> turhaan se syndaemon on päällä jos ei käytä tasohiirtä, aiheuttaa prosessori keskeytyksiä turhaan eli kuluttaa akkua
<Sysi> dvi → vga adapterin kans ei saanu oikeeta resoa koska ei tunistanu näyttöä
<Heikkila> veikon tapaukseen: toinen näyttö pysyy pimeenä, molemmat näytöt päällä käynnistyksessä
<pesasa> Asentelin uteliaisuuttani virtualboxiin Natty:n. Olisin halunnut testailla, että miltä se paljon puhuttu Unity näyttää.
<pesasa> Vaan totesi, että rauta ei kelpaa. Koleile classicia.
<Sysi> nattyssä on uus xfce!
<Sysi> se Toimii
<Sysi> </mainostus>
<pesasa> Täytyy varmaan sitäkin kokeilla, mutta onko kellään tietoa, saako Unitya toimimaan virtuaaliboxissa?
<pesasa> Alun perin se taisi valittaa 3D-asetuksista.
<pesasa> Minkä jälkeen asentelin guest-additionit.
<pesasa> Mutta vieläkin valitti jotain, että näytönohjainajurit eivät riitä.
<Sysi> virtualboxilla ei vissiin saa 3D-kiihotuksia, mutta toimiikohan natty ollenkaa ilman
<pesasa> Nii'in. Gnomella toki, mutta Unity.
<pesasa> Kyllä virtualboxissa tosin on 3d-rastiruutu, mutta ei näyttänyt auttavan.
<pesasa> "It seems you do not have the hardware requirement to run unity. Installing new driver can maybe be a help.
<pesasa> You should try the Ubuntu classic session to directly get the traditional interface."
<pesasa> Ei oikein hyvältä näytä Unity tässä valossa.
<IhqTzup> jee sain toimimaan, nyt sammuu aina syndaemon ku sammuttaa tasohiiren ja käynnistyy ku tasohiiren käynnistää. Säästää siitäkii muutaman milliwatin akkua :P
<IhqTzup> hmm tässä on vissiin joku ajatus moka? pystyy sammuttaa, sit käynnistää mutta kolmannen kerran painaa eli sammuttaa taas niin ei tapahdu mitään http://pastebin.com/KKaQpU8f
<IhqTzup> kolmannen painalluksen jälkee tulee tämmönen prosessi [syndaemon] <defunct>
<IhqTzup> sitjos tappaa nuo syndaemon prosessit niin taas toimii kolme kertaa tuo nappi :D
<vastis> mikä on kun kokoajan herjaa asennuksessa tota buffer io error device sr0
<vastis> vaihtanut jo kovon ja cd-aseman
<tale> vastis: Onko joku oikea vika vai vain tuommoista ilmoitusta?
<vastis> no ei se lähde asentamaan
<vastis> toimi kun kokeilin toiselle koneelle asentaa
<vastis> IDE väylät kummassakin vielä
<Mkaysi-phone-joi> Mitenköhän Huawei E157 nettitikun saisi toimimaan Ubuntu10.10:ssä?
<Tm_T> miten se ei toimi?
<Mkaysi-joikuspot> Tm_T: Ubuntu ei tunnista sitä.
<Mkaysi-joikuspot> Ahaa, nyt foorumilta taisi löytyä ohjeet.
<czr> hmm. kertokaas mihin on psyco kadonnut lucidista?
<czr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/psyco tan mukana pitais olla python-psyco, mut apt-cache vetaa blankkia
<czr> loytaa python-psyco-doc:in kylla mut ei itse binary-pakettia..
<czr> ach. ei nakojaan ole amd64:lle laisinkaan tuota..
<czr> nevermind.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0ACATZ -> Ubuntu -- Details of source package psyco in lucid
<PoisonedDwarf> mitä tarkoittaa SSL yhteys puhuttaessa IRC palvelimista?
<Sysi> salattua, niinku muullonki
<Sysi> tavallista irkkiliikennettä on oletettavasti aika helppo sniffailla
<PoisonedDwarf> ok, no mitenkä otan moiset SSL toiminnot käyttööni
<Sysi> riippunee hiukan clientistä
<PoisonedDwarf> xChatti käytös
<PoisonedDwarf> mahdollisesti siirryn pidginillä käyttämään irckkiäkin
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: On SILC, joka käyttää pelkästään salattua liikennettä. Mutta se on vallan eri sovellus kuin IRC, eikä toimi samassa verkossa lainkaan.
<tale> itse käyttäisin SILC pelkästään, mutta kun kaikki kanavat joita tarviin on IRC-kanavia.
<topyli> PoisonedDwarf: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/30/accessing-freenode-irc-network-via-ssl-secure-connection/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/eVf4Wp -> Accessing Freenode IRC network via SSL Secure Connection | Ubuntu Tutorials
<topyli> herätin botin vahingossa :(
<tuhoojabotti> Osaisikohan joku sanoa jotain keinoa saada basso-täytettä, kun en ole saanut subbariin eloa?
<nano> EQ
<tuhoojabotti> nano: Kokeilin Amarokilla, mutta vaikka säädin niin se vain korosti bassoa, mutta subbarissa ei tuntunut mitään eloa.
<czr> ehka sulla ei ollu bassoa biisissa
<czr> tai sun subbari on kuollu
<nano> töpseli seinäs? :P
<tuhoojabotti> No stereona on piisi.
<czr> tai jos on 5.1 jarjestelma niin joku ei toimi reitityksessa
<tuhoojabotti> Ja kyllä kaiutin testissä se plopsahtaa.
<czr> ei ole bassoa biisissa = ei ole tarpeeksi alhaisia taajuuksia biisissa
<tuhoojabotti> No kun musiikkia soittaessa ei mitään eloa siinä. S:
<czr> plopsahdus ei nyt kuulosta laisinkaan hyvalta aanelta :-).
<czr> kuuntele parempaa musiikkia? :-)
<tuhoojabotti> No semmoisen äänen se testi soittaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Pendulumia yritin
<czr> miten se on sulla kiinni yleensakin?
<czr> ah. no se on ihan tarpeeksi hyvaa kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> No se on kiinni center/subwoofer plugis.
<tuhoojabotti> Toimaa wintöötil ihan miten kuuluukin.
<tuhoojabotti> Kunhan napsii kaikki bassotäytöt jne päälle.
<czr> center/subwoofer-plugissa missa?
<czr> aanikortissa suoraan?
<tuhoojabotti> No siis emolevystä vahvistimeen ja siitä kajareihin, kyseessä on siis kotiteatterilaitteisto.
<czr> ok. miten sun kone on kiinni vahvarissa?
<tuhoojabotti> No plugi-rca johdoilla emolevyn äänikortista.
<czr> kahdella? punainen ja valkoinen?
<tuhoojabotti> kolmella
<czr> mika se kolmas on?
<tuhoojabotti> etu,taka ja sub/center
<tuhoojabotti> normi 5.1 setuppi
<czr> normi ja normi. optisella aika moni tekee :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Noh noh.
<tuhoojabotti> En ole mikään hifisti.
<czr> mut, veikkaisin et sun pitaa alsamixerilla tai muulla vastaalla kertoa aanikortille et sen pitaa taikoa se center stereosignaalista
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<czr> koska nyt luultavasti se laittaa audiota ulos vain left/rightista sit se sun aanikortti
<tuhoojabotti> Niin juu
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<czr> koska jos se windowsissa toimii ja linuxissa ei, niin se on ajuri/konffausongelma
<tuhoojabotti> No ajurit ainakin toimaa, kun ubuntun kaiutintesti ainakin saa sen eloon.
<Sysi> "toimii" ja toimii on vähän eri, ajuri voi myöskin tukea vaan joitaki juttuja
<czr> ja sit jos pulse/alsa/whatever tekee omiansa niin ota siita selvaa :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Näinhän se on.
<tuhoojabotti> Siksi kysyinkin tietääkö joku. ;-)
<czr> mut. en osaa pulsea joten joku muu varmaan osannee auttaa sen kans ensin
<Sysi> melkeen hottaisin kokeilemaan ilan pulseaudiota
<Sysi> tai sen säätämistä
<tuhoojabotti> Kaikki käskee poistaa pulseaudion. ;-)
<czr> tervetuloa ubuntun ihmeelliseen maailmaan :-)
<Sysi> mun molemmat äänikortit "toimii" sen kans
<czr> ma taisin ottaa melkein ekana kun en saanu mitaan tehtya. audacity meni solmuun yms..
<tuhoojabotti> Oon kyl käytelly Ubuntua jo vissii vuodesta 2008, mut aika lyhyissä pätkissä. ;-)
<Sysi> se ei ihan välttämättä oo haitalla vaikka sitä ei tarvis, kattele pavucontrolia
<czr> pois siis
<tuhoojabotti> viimeksi 9.04 -> 9.10 rikko äänet kokonaan.
<Sysi> versiopäivitykset on vähän riskialttiita
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Ohjeen mukaan pitäs laittaa disable-lfe-remixing = no, mutta mulla on enable-lfe-remixing = no. Se pitää varmaan sit laittaa yes :D
<czr> kuulostais oikealta
<czr> ja kuulostaa muutenkin ihan jarkevalta asetukselta joka vois liittya tuohon
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<czr> LFE = matalat taajuudet
<tuhoojabotti> Low Freaquency jtn
<tuhoojabotti> noniin
<tuhoojabotti> \o/
<czr> jee
<czr> nyt penduloi koko talo
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Varsinkin keittiön lasit.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Täytyis varmaan joku mp3 dekoori viel asennella, kun osa piiseist vaan kuuluu rätinänä
<czr> sound of subbari meni rikki.
<ighea> voitto yhteiskunnalle
<tuhoojabotti> Siis ei kuulu piisi ollenkaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Vain rätinää vähän
<czr> tuhoojabotti, yritin vitsailla :-).
<tuhoojabotti> :(
<tuhoojabotti> czr: Never joke about bass!
<czr> no mun on hyva piruilla siita kun en voi itse moista harrastaa.
<Sysi> mp3 pitäis olla joko/tai
<tuhoojabotti> xor
<olli_> mikähän vaivaa kun näyttöasetukset ei tallennu, asentelin nvidian sivuilta ajurit ja kiltisti asentuu ja toimiiki ok
<olli_> muuttelen asetukset sillä graafisella työkalulla ja tallennan, sitte bootis kaikki on taas niinku ennen muutoksia
<skfin|Tampere> olli_: Kannattaa käyttää pakettivarastoista löytyviä suljettuja ajureita
<olli_> tarkoitatko nuita mitä tämä etsii jo katsoo ylläpito->laiteajurit ?
<tale> olli_: Just ne.
<tale> olli_: Toimii varmemmin ja päivittyy automaattisesti jos on tarvis.
<olli_> se ei valitettavasti löytänyt mitään
<olli_> sen takia vierailin nvidian sivuilla
<tale> olli_: Onko sulla joku vallan uusi näytönohjaimen malli?
<olli_> GT 430, halpaa ostin
<olli_> aika wanha tämä varmaan on, 70e makso vain
<Sysi> uudempaa sarjaa se on, mutta nvidia kyllä on vaan uudelleenpaketoinu vanhat nuihin halvempiin
<tale> olli_: Muu siis toimii, mutta asetukset ei tallennu buutin yli?
<olli_> juu se on ongelmana
<Sysi> toimiiko se xorg.confina tallennus, vissiin ollu epätoimivana ainaki välillä
<olli_> laitan siis gsudo nvidia-settings ja ei ainakaan herjaa mitään ku tallennan
<olli_> koitin tuosta käydä editorilla itekki heittään muutokset kirjottamalla tohon xorg.conf tiedostoon
<Sysi> onko se /etx/X11/xorg.conf?
<olli_> juu
<olli_> logittaisko se johonki tiedostoon jos se bootis vaihtaa ton johki backuppiin
<tale> olli_: Etkö sitten huomaa jos tuo tiedosto muuttuu?
<olli_> otanpas taas bootin tähän
<olli_> tiedostossa on oikeat rivit... nyt se käyttää kyllä jotain muuta näiden asetusten hakemiseen
<tale> olli_: Minusta nykyään x.org tunnistaa automaattisesti laitteet eikä tuota conf-tiedostoa ole pakko olla.
<PoisonedDwarf> hmm... nyt en saa oikeen Pidgin pikaviestimessä toimmimaan IRC:iä oisko jollain vihjeitä tähän?
<tale> olli_: Mutta kyllä sen pitäisi vaikutta, eli jos tuon tiedoston tekee oikean nimisenä oikeaan paikkaan siitä ne asetukset katotaan.
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Millä tavalla olet sitä yrittänyt käyttää?
<PoisonedDwarf> tarkoitus olis jälleen saada SSL yhteydet kans käyttöön mahdollisimman hyvin, ja samoin haluisin verkkoselauksessakin soveltaa entistä paremmin htpps:// yhteyttä
<PoisonedDwarf> no silleein normaalin oletettavalla tavalla eli käyttäjätilit>tilienhallinta>lisää...
<PoisonedDwarf> yhteyskäytäntö IRC ja käyttäjänimikohtaan PoisonedDwarf (tästä en ole varma pitäiskö mun rekisteröityä johonkin ensin), ei salasanaa , lisäasetukssiin sama nick
<PoisonedDwarf> äh, ei saa tolkkua tohon vaan, ei tunnu toimivan
<PoisonedDwarf> ehkä sitä huomenna jaksas yrittää paremmin
<PoisonedDwarf> ei oo säätämis fiilis :D
<olli_> jos tässä on päällä joku failsafe asetusten käyttö, mistä sitä pääsis tarkistaan?
<olli_> kun mulla hajos edellinen näyttis niin ei lähteny ihan heti toimimaan ku laitoin uuden paikalleen käytin failsafe asetuksia et sain jotain ensin näkymään
<Sysi> eikö failsafea varten oo oma xorg.conf, sitä voi kokeilla muokata
<TTilus> GPG-virhe: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: Seuraavat allekirjoitukset eivät olleet kelvollisia: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NfecyN -> TUT/ICE software mirror
<TTilus> wtf?
<Tm_T> kielenkäyttö...
<Mkaysi-JoikuSpot> ninnu on laittanut Markov automaattihöpötyksen Fibubottiin?
<TTilus> woot the fsck?!
<Tm_T> Mkaysi-JoikuSpot: ei markov, vaan kattoo urlin sisältöä, ei tarvi aina arpoa mitä mahtaa sisältää kun (oikeanlainen) otsikko kertoo
 * Mkaysi-JoikuSpot höpöttää omiaan. Freenode webchat on epäselvä. Älkää huomioiko edellistä viestiäni.
<Tm_T> TTilus: kokeileppas uudelleen päivittää pakettilistaa
<TTilus> Tm_T: edelleen
<TTilus> Tm_T: isot pojat intternetissä suosittelee, että pitää poistaa /var/lib/apt/lists ja sit päivittää, mutta ei auta sekään
<TTilus> aina vaan toi sama virhe pakettilistaa päivittäessä
<Tm_T> no, odottele tovi, yleensä tuo taisi olla vain huonoa ajoitusta tms
<TTilus> tätä huonoa ajoitusta on jatkunut nyt tunnin verran
<TTilus> no, ehkä koittelen huomenna uusiksi
<TTilus> kiinnostas tietää vaan, että mistä moinen oikein johtuu
<TTilus> hämärää jos "huono ajoitus" johtaa siihen, että pakettien allekirjoitukset eivät täsmää
<Sysi> eikös ne oo repojen eikä pakettien
<tale> TTilus: Oletko muokannut hakemiston /etc/apt tiedostoja?
<Tm_T> ei paketin vaan pakettilistan
<TTilus> Tm_T: totta, pakettilistan, ei pakettien
<TTilus> tale: no virheen jälkeen koitin eri palvelimia, mutta palautin takaisin kun ei se auttanut
<tale> TTilus: dpkg --list | grep -i keyring
<tale> TTilus: Kato tolla mitä avainrenkaita on asennettuna. Sitten koitat ne paketit päivittää.
<TTilus> tale: http://pastie.org/1484922
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TReWFf -> #1484922 - Pastie
<TTilus> tale: ubuntu-keyring?
<TTilus> tale: miten "koitan ne paketit päivittää"?
<TTilus> tale: kun aptitude sanoo, ettei ole mitään päivitettävää niissä
<tale> TTilus: Tuota samaa virheilmoa on ubuntu tehyt silloin tällöin 6 vuotta sitten jo. En löytänyt selkeää korjausta vikaan.
<tale> TTilus: Mutta saan omassa ubuntussa tuon saman virheen, eli ehkä se on tänään kaikilla.
<tale> TTilus: Huomenna toiminee paremmin.
<TTilus> ok
<tale> TTilus: Tämmöisen väitetään auttavan: 20:13 < TTilus> wtf?
<tale> sudo aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update
<tale> Sorry, väärä paste ensin.
<olli_> gsudo
<olli_> ja väärää ikkunaa
<Sysi> onko tuo uus alias gksudolle?
<TTilus> tale: koitin totaki jo
<TTilus> tale: no avail
<olli_> ja typoki vielä :)
<olli_> vähän harmittaa tämä näyttöasetusten hankaluus mut kai tän kans voi elää
<olli_> pitää koittaa vielä foorumeita jos auttas
<Sysi> oiskohan toiveita että toimis winellä asennetussa steamissa jos kopsaan windowsin puolelta Steam/steamapps/common/thegame ?
<Sysi> no kokeillaan
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mä symlinkkasin koko appkakun
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvin toimaa ainakin l4d
<tuhoojabotti> Ja hl2-1
<tuhoojabotti> Mut Day of Defeat:Source ja tf2 ei ees käynnisty :(
<Sysi> ei anna vaihtaa kansiota eikä ala asentumaan olemassaolevaan..
<Sysi> renamea
<Sysi> ei silti toimi...
<Sysi> jos siirtyis ubuntun wineen
<tuhoojabotti> hmm?
<Sysi> tai uudempaan
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Asensin winellä stiimin, sit symlinkkasin appkakun ja toimaa hyvin
<tuhoojabotti> Tai niin hyvin kuin voi.
<Sysi> 10.10?
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin nyt joku avas ryhmätsätin ja en voi kirjottaa enää minnekkää.
<tommis> sain ton etqw:en melkein toimimaan
<tommis> ainakun liityn peliin niin se heittää erroria että ei voi ladata jotain kuvia
<tommis> oon selannu puoli internettiä mutta en löydä mitään
<tale> tommis: Oliko eilen vikana ettei se lukenut datalevyä?
<tommis> joo
<tommis> koneessa vikaa
<tommis> ei lue dvdeitä ollenkaan
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-22
<vilex> #superare.priva kylpy
<gobbe> joo-io
<Mkaysi> Miten mokkula jaetaan WLANilla Network Managerin avulla?
<Sysi> klikkaat "luo uusi langaton"
<Mkaysi> Niin se pyuytää tiedot verkosta, annan ne ja kone ilmoittaa yhteys katkaistu.
<Sysi> et oletettavasti yhdista wlaniin koneella jolla se on luotu, kokeile toisella
<Mkaysi> Sysi: Ei toiminut,
<Sysi> hmm
<Mkaysi> Olettaen että yhteys katkesi kun lähetin tämän, <Mkaysi> Eikö Linuxille ole mitään Connectifyn kaltaista ohjelmaa?
<Sysi> 11:23:46 Ping timeout: 240 seconds
<Mkaysi> Pitäisikö kysyä #ubuntu ssa?
 * Mkaysi kysyy siellä.
<Mkaysi> Network managerissa pitäisi olla jokin näppäin, joka jakaa yhteyden.
<Sysi> se minkä sanoin, jossaki joku vipu väärin, tai ei vaan toimi
<tale> Toiminto "Luo uusi langaton" tiemmä avaa yhteyden sen langattoman kautta, ja katkaisee muut yhteydet, esimeriksi 3G:n. Network manager ei ainakaan ilman lisäloitsuja osaa olla multi homed host.
<Sysi> kyllä kai se mulla on aina toiminu
<kirvesAxe> mulla kans
<Sysi> useempi kone ollu kiinni jaetussa lanissa/puhelimessa, mutta oli vissiin versio tai pari sitte
<tale> Ja nimenomaan Network Managerilla tehty ne kaksi yhteyttä?
<mjr> kai sä siis nimenomaan luot siinä uuden ad-hoc-verkon etkä liity mihkään muuhun?
<mjr> kyllä se on sillä toiminut
<peetra> Mä en oo ikinä saanut Network Manageria toimimaan, käytän wicd
<retku> Olisikohan mielekästä tulostaa tuo Ubuntu tutuksi kirja kokonaisuudessaan aloittelevalle vanhukselle, vai olisikohan sitä helpompi kuitenkin käyttää tietokoneelta? Mietin vaan että montakohan paperia kyseinen operaatio vaatisi.
<gobbe> no pdf:stähän sä näet montako sivua se on :)
<Sysi> paperiversion haku on kämäsempi
<gobbe> on
<gobbe> mutat lukeminen kivampaa
<gobbe> näyttö rasittaa silmiä
<retku> oikeastaan voisin tulostaakkin vain osan, nuo perusohjeet ilman mitään linuxin asennuksia ja esittelyitä
<Sysi> luin 1077:N sivun pdf:n koneella :)
<kirvesAxe> :P
<gobbe> kyllä minäkin luen aika paljon pdf-juttuja koneelta
<gobbe> mutta mä preferoin paperia tai eInk-laitteita
<retku> näyttää siltä että ohjeissa kerrotaan aika paljon eroja microsoft windowsin ja ubuntun erolla: "Ubuntun työpöydällä on Microsoft Windowsista poiketen paneelit sekä alhaalla että ylhäällä."
<retku> Täytynee hiukan muokkailla koska kyseinen käyttäjä ei edes tiedä mikä on Windows
<Sysi> riittävän iso fontti eikä liian kirkas näyttö auttaa
<retku> No kuhan nyt oppisi käynnistämään sen koneen ja internettiä selaamaan ja sammuttamaan. Haaveena olisi kuulemma laskuja maksella joskus tulevaisuudessa internetin välityksellä. =)
<Sysi> kaikki löytyy valikosta jos ei palkista
<gobbe> Sysi: no taustavalo rasittaa silti silmää, toiset kestää paremmin sitä kun toiset
<gobbe> retku: ehkä helpointa on opetta eikä lyödä jotain paperia käteen
<gobbe> retku: näyttää miten ne toimii
<Sysi> gobbe: mää en oo löytäny e-kirjaa jota osaisin oikeen käyttää, ja oli huomattavasti kätevämpi ku paperinen
<Sysi> ei silti ehkä paras
<retku> Joo tottakai opettaa, muttakun unohtuu välillä tietenkin ainakin aluksi nuo opetukset.
<gobbe> Sysi: paperi tietty aina paras
<gobbe> mut eipä noiden ekirjojen käytössä mitään osaamista tarvita
<gobbe> sivu vaihtuu joko napista tai sormella pyyhkimällä
<Sysi> joo, mulla meni vartti keksiä se
<Sysi> voin kuvitella ku esimerkiksi pitäisvaihtaa opusta
<retku> taino joo, ehkäpä tämä pdf työpöydälle voisi olla ihan kätevä, tässä opuksessa kun tuntuu olevan enemmän tavaraa kuin järjestelmä->ohjeet ja tuessa
<retku> ja työpöydältä löytyy helpommin
<Sysi> löytyykös suomalaisia kirjoja muuten (fiksussa) sähkösessä muodossa? Tuo mitä luin iteasiassa oli ihan virallisesti vapaasti luettavissa (englanniksi), Harru Potter and the Methods of Rationality
<pesasa> Sysi: Muutamia Project Gutenbergistä, mutta ovat sitten vähän vanhempaa tuotosta.
<pesasa> Kalevalaa, Seitsemää veljestä, Baskervillen koiraa, jne.
<hahlo> päivää, kertoo tuollaista :Tiedoston http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb nouto ei onnistunut  403  Forbidden
<hahlo> onko fi repon ongelma, vai kaikkien?
<pesasa> Ei näytä löytyvän se.archive.ubuntu.com:istakaan.
<lemonade> uk.archive.ubuntu:sta löytyy
<pesasa> Kokeile päivittää pakettilista ensin.
<hahlo> joo kokeilin jo
<hahlo> valittaa tuosta jos yrittää ubuntu-restricted-extras asentaa
<pesasa> On varmaan juuri päivitetty ja osassa mirroreita, pakettilistassa jo uusi versio, mutta itse pakettia ei vielä.
<pesasa> Tuolla nimittäin näyttäisi olevan: libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-3_i386.deb
<Sysi> suomen mirrorilta joskus puuttu xfce:n paketteja, joku oli tehny netinstallin onnistumatta
<hahlo> eli odottaa vaan hetken niin tilanne voi korjaantua
<pesasa> Kuvittelisin niin. Jos ei jaksa odottaa, hakee käsin tuolta uk-palvelimelta ja asentaa käsin.
<gobbe> Sysi: akateeminen tai suomalainen myy kirjoja netissä, en muista kumpi
<pesasa> Suomalainen ainakin. Kirjan kohdalla lukee "formaatti: e-kirja"
<pesasa> http://ekirja.suomalainen.com/index.php/kolmijalkainen-mies.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tZxvjK -> Kolmijalkainen mies  - Suomalainen Kirjakauppa | e-kirja
<pesasa> "Useimmat verkkokaupassa myytävät e-kirjat on suojattu Adobe DRM –suojauksella. Näitä e-kirjoja voi lukea vain Adobe Digital Editions –ohjelmalla, joka on asennettava tietokoneelle."
<Sysi> näyttää kyllä noin ylipäätään vähän semmoselta ettei hyvää päivää..
<pesasa> Sitähän se. Ilmeisesti joku Sonyn readeri on erityisesti tuettu.
<retku> Tietääkö joku lakkaako mokkula toimimasta senkään vertaa kuin nyt tuolla vanhuksen koneella ubuntussa jos asentaisin siihen lubuntun, eli toimii mokkulan saa toimimaan vain näin: käynnistä tietokone->käynnistä uudelleen (en tiedä miksi silloin vasta alkaa mokkula toimimaan)
<pesasa> Mutta siis tyhmyyksissään tekevät samat virheet kuin musiikkiala vuosia sitten.
<Sysi> retku: ei eroa jos käyttää samaa networkmanageria
<retku> onko siinä oletuksena sama?
<retku> voisi olla hyvä nyt heti alkuvaiheessa vaihtaa siihen lubuntuun ettei taas sitten systeemit muutu jos hän pääsisi tuosta jonkun verran jyvälle
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<lubotu3> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Sysi> voit kokeilla ilman uudelleenasennusta sitä
<retku> en voi
<Sysi> onpa huonoa tietoa, asennat vaan lubuntu-desktop paketin
<Sysi> ei nettiä?
<retku> koneessa ei riitä tehot toimimaan cdltä
<Sysi> en tarkota sitä
<Sysi> sen työympäristön voi asentaa gnomen rinnalle
<Sysi> valitaan kirjautuessa
<retku> sysi: miten?
<Sysi> alhaalla olevassa palkissa on pudostusvalikko, sieltä löytyy lubuntu/lxde kunhan se on asennettu
<pesasa> Ensin käyttäjänimi, sitten tuolta pudotusvalikosta ja sitten salasana.
<Sysi> paketti lubuntu-desktop, sisältää myös joitain ohjelmia, gnomen vois poistaa tarvittaessa jälkikäteen
<retku> mutta jos se toimii kunnolla, kannattaa se asentaa sitten kokonaan? (siis poistella ubuntu)
<pesasa> Lubuntu = Ubuntu. Ero on ainoastaan, mitä on asennus-cd:llä oletuksena asennettavana.
<pesasa> Onko pudotusvalikko muuten pudotusvalikko, jos se on näytön alareunassa ja aukeaa ylöspäin? :-P
<Echramath> Se on ponnahdusvalikko.
<pesasa> Voiko ylöspäin pudota?
<retku> hmmm, mutta siis tuossa koneessa on 256 muistia, niin luulen että niiden lubuntun oletusohjelmien toimiminen olisi varmempaa muutenkin?
<retku> taino jos kokeilen sitä, eli kuinka se lubuntun asennus käytännössä siis tehdään?
<pesasa> Asenna paketti: lubuntu-desktop
<retku> Täytyy tarkistaa kuinka suomennokset sun muut ovat siinä niin sitten katsella jospa sen asentaisi.
<retku> Kun se taitaa olla vielä beta?
<Sysi> ei sen enää pitäis
<Sysi> lxde on vanha projekti ja ainoo mikä on ollu kesken on ollu lubuntun virallistuminen
<retku> laitanko oletusnäytönhallintaohjelmaksi gdm vai lxdm?
<Sysi> gdm jos lubuntuun vaihtaminen ei oo varma, joka tapauksessa sen voi myöhemmin vaihtaa jos edes onmitää väliä
<retku> no, luultavasti testin jälkeen ajan lubuntun poiston
<retku> Kukaan onnistunut ostamaan läppäriä ilman windowsia H_A_L_V_E_M_M_A_L_L_A?
<topyli> minä. eeepc oli halvempi linuxilla
<Sysi> oletan ettei tuohon sisälly myöskään esimerkiksi applen suljettu käyttis
<Sysi> jos joku haluaa keskustella sen halpuudesta niin offtopicilla
<kirvesAxe> topyli, niinhän tämä oli ;)
<hifi> sitä vois kokeilla jos nattyssä networkdamager ei tapa kerneliä
<snarki> mitähä täs pitäis tehä ku muijan kone boottaa cd:ltä mut loppujen lopuks ei tee mitää
<tuhoojabotti> Boottaa -> ei tee mitään = does not compute
<snarki> biossin jälkee tulee siis se isolinux jne jne ruutu ja sen jälkeen jää nakuttaa
<snarki> melkein boottaa
<gobbe> ootko kokeillut toista mediaa
<Sysi> tai boottaako joku toinen kone samalta levyltä
<gobbe> niin
<snarki> juu, koitin uudemman kerran polttaa sen ei auttanu
<gobbe> no toimiiko se muussa koneessa?
<gobbe> ja ootko tarkistanut md5summan
<lemonade> muistitikku on kanssa ystävä, mikäli ei rompulta saa onnistumaan
<ninnnu> Levyasema voi myös olla rikki
<ninnnu> Mulla Debianin asennus vaati astetta enemmän kikkailua ku CD-asema ei ollu enää parhaimmassa terässä ja luku failas aina tietyssä vaiheessa.
<gobbe> usbitikut on kyl toimivia
<Sysi> jos ei oo vääntämässä debiania johonki ikivanhaan raksuttimeen :P
<ninnnu> paitsi jos on 10v wanha rauta joka boottaa vähän heikosti usbilta
<Sysi> ^_^
<tale> Kikkailuasennuksista: BookSize PC:hen asensin Linuxin, siinä ei ollut CD-asemaa kun niin pieni ettei mahdu. Pistin pöydälle viereen romputtimen ja siihen otin virran pöytäkoneen virtalähteestä. Asennus meni ihan hyvin.
<hifi> CF-kortilta bootattu installeri IDE-adapterin kanssa
<hahlo> ei se fi mirror nyt näytä korjautuvan, miten lisään sen uk mirrorin jossa paketti on?
<Sysi> repolista on /etc/apt/sources.list
<czr_> tale, noiden viritelmien kans kannattaa tarkistaa et sahko tulee molempiin saman sulakkeen takaa ja et jos on kannettava harpatin niin se on muuntajan kans kiinni
<czr_> koska jos jompikumpi ei pida paikkaansa niin voi kayda huonosti.
<hahlo> Sysi: vaihdanko vaan fi tilalle uk?
<tale> hahlo: pakettivarastoja voi muuttaa Synapticilla tai päivitystyökalulla.
<tale> hahlo: Tarkista ensin selaimella onko se toimiva osoite.
<hahlo> tale: voiko apt:lle sanoa komentoriviltä mitään halutusta mirrorista?
<tale> hahlo: Ei taida voida, se käyttää sources.list -tiedostoa.
<tale> hahlo: APT:n asetustiedostossa kyllä voi säätää mistä haetaan mitäkin, mutta taitaa olla liian työlästä tuon yhden paketin takia.
<hahlo> joo ok
<hahlo> fi tilalle uk alkoi toimia
<hahlo> tuntui olevan eroa muissakin paketeissa
<tuhoojabotti> Aivan, Ubuntu valittelee, että x ei tue tallennettua näytön kokoa..
<tuhoojabotti> Aina kun boottaa jne.
<tuhoojabotti> Silti toimaa hyvin, käytössä on kaksi 1920x1080 näyttöä
<tuhoojabotti> nvidian twinviewissä
<tuhoojabotti> Örb
<tuhoojabotti> En voi asentaa vlc.
<gobbe> miksi et
<tuhoojabotti> Depensyissä jotain häikkää. :S
<tuhoojabotti> gobbe: http://pastebin.com/Dbs4PESt
<gobbe> mitä tarkallen komensit ja mikä on vastaus? laita vaikka pastebiniin
<gobbe> ehditki jo
<gobbe> mikäs versio?
<tuhoojabotti> Ja jos yritän asentaa vlc-nox niin tulee sama viesti, mut siinä ei lue muutako vlc-nox:
<gobbe> siis ubuntusta
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntu on 10.10
<gobbe> hmmh
<gobbe> ootko ajanut updatee apt-getilla?
<tuhoojabotti> Muistaakseni asensin vlc'n jo kerran
<tuhoojabotti> Juu
<gobbe> kokeile vaihtaa mirrorit muuhun, mulla ainakin toi tulee nätisti
<gobbe> paketinhallinnasta, otan suoraan ubuntun alta ilman fi-mirroria
<tuhoojabotti> Hä
<Sysi> onkohan suomi-mirrori jotenki rikki
<Sysi> ihmisillä ollu paljo häikkää tänään
<tuhoojabotti> Voipi olla.
<gobbe> joo
<gobbe> vissiin on
<gobbe> siksi vaihda mirrori muuhun
<tuhoojabotti> laitoin main
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tuhoojabotti> Software Sources "download from" Main server
<tuhoojabotti> Mut eipä tuo mitään muuttanu.
<tuhoojabotti> Pystyykös muuten tuota synapticin historiaa käyttää palauttamiseen? :P
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: tuota, pistäs johonkin näkymään sinun repositorylista
<Tm_T> esim se mitä apt-get update tulostaa
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Tai sources.list?
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: se ja mahdolliset sisällöt sources.list.d hakemistosta
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/htkg098k ja se kansio on tyhjä.
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: hyvä, seuraavaksi pastebiniin mitä "apt-cache policy vlc" ja vlc-nox sanoo
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/88Az5ZDd
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: poistappa nuo osuosl.org repositoryt käytöstä, en nyt keksi mikä muu voisi olla ongelmana
<Tm_T> nimittäin asentuu ihan nätisti täällä
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä johtunu niistä aiemmin. :3
<Tm_T> no ne on siellä turhana muutenkin
<tuhoojabotti> njoo
<Tm_T> vai?
<tuhoojabotti> Luultavasti.
<Tm_T> näyttävät olevan vain normi ubuntu-repositoryjen mirrori tms, eli ei todellakaan tarvita tuplaa sinne sotkemaan
<tuhoojabotti> mjoo
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl tajuu miksi toi ei suostu asentumaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Oon kai onnistunu jotain sotkemaan sit.
<tuhoojabotti> Seuraava kysymys. Miksi Video soitin sanoo "Could not read from resource." Kun yritän toistaa dvd'n sisältöä
<tuhoojabotti> "Konffit pieles"
<Sysi> libdvdcss asennettu?
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: tees vielä "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc-nox" ja pastebiniin tuon vlc-noxin asennuksen ongelmat
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> No tuo kyl autto
<tuhoojabotti> libavcodec52 : Depends: libva1 but it is not going to be installed
<tuhoojabotti> E: Broken packages
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: joo ja kokeile nyt libva1
<Tm_T> toista kunnes tulee erilainen errori
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Se on.
<tuhoojabotti> Asennan libavcodec
<Tm_T> siis tä?!
<Tm_T> 0013.33 < tuhoojabotti> libavcodec52 : Depends: libva1 but it is not going to be installed
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<Tm_T> tuo juuri sanoisi että ei ole
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Se sanoo, että sitä ei asenneta?
<tuhoojabotti> Mut se kummiski oli jo asennettu.
<Sysi> mitenkähän ois dpkg-configure -a
<tuhoojabotti> Vois olla jees.
<Sysi> menikö se nuin..
<tuhoojabotti> Tänään tuli tosissaan joku dpkg päivitys muistaakseni.
<tuhoojabotti> vlx-nox valittaa libba1'stä ja se on jo asennettu.
<tuhoojabotti> http://pastebin.com/e0sHT05H asd
<Tm_T> no onpas jännää
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvin jjännää etten sanoisi.
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Ei ole mitään dpkg-configure komentoa. :3
<Sysi> joko ilman viivaa tai reconfigure.. joku dpkg-distrolla oleva vois tarkistaa
<Tm_T> dpkg-reconfigure
<Tm_T> dpkg-<tab><tab>
<tuhoojabotti> uh
<Sysi> eilen melkeen tuntu taas että tarvis asentaa ubuntu, sitte alko mietityttää nvidia-ajurit, ja piti käyttää apt-getiä ku aptitude rikki
<tuhoojabotti> Mul toimaa nvidia ajurit ihan hyvin. :P
<Sysi> mää tarvin mahdollisimman uudet ja fedoraan vaihtamisen syy oli että minkää ajurin asennus ei onnistunu
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä auttanu tuo reconfigure
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: paas uudelleenasennus sille libva1:lle
<Tm_T> eli apt-get install --reinstall
<tuhoojabotti> Yllätys sinänsä. "Reinstallation of libva1 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<Tm_T> aha
<Tm_T> selittää mikä mättää
<tuhoojabotti> Ei voi ladata. Eli?
<Tm_T> repository tai jokin muu asia mättää
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: ...mutta eihän tuo ole virallinen mirror edes mitä käytät?
<tuhoojabotti> No laitoin sieltä asetuksista "Etsi paras"
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<Sysi> automaagit on vähän kyseenalaisia
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä toimannu "main servers" myöskään.
<Sysi> oothan aina päivittäny pakettilistan välissä?
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: lataa tästä: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libva/libva1_1.0.1-3_i386.deb
<tuhoojabotti> "A later version already installed"
<Tm_T> aha, mistähän se on asennettu...
<Tm_T> mirroreista ja niiden ajanmukaisuudesta, btw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Tm_T> funetilla päivän-pari perässä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/h3PALc -> Mirrors of Ubuntu : Ubuntu
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: paas apt-cache policy sille liva1:lle
<tuhoojabotti> http://pastebin.com/TYDSZZN7
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<Newa> ajureista.. omalla koneella ubuntu lucid, radeon 9550 (R350) korttina ja ajuri radeon käytössä joka toimi automaagisesti
<Newa> compiz pelittää ihan ok, samoin kuin videoidenpyöritys mirolla ja vlc:llä
<Newa> ihmettelen vaan että mistä kiikastaa kun natiivit 3d-pelit eivät oikein väänny
<tuhoojabotti> Miniläppärin ion+intel yhdistelmä ei halua toimia.
<Sysi> 1215n? harvinaisen ongelmallinen kapistus
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: joo eli olet asentanut jotain jostain PPA:sta jossain välissä, hummmps
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Sepäse.
<tuhoojabotti> En mä siinä muuten ubuntua, mutta mokkula bsodittaa. ;-)
<Sysi> Newa: ei kauhean tehokas kortti vissiin, pitäiskö olla riittävän puhdikas?
<Newa> mjaa-a. saattaa olla toki siitä kiinni. glxgears heittää pienessä oletusruudussaan n. 3297 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Sysi> glxgears ei tee samanlaista piirtelyä ku pelit ja sitä muutaki hyvin vähän
<Newa> prossu ainakin jauhaa täysillä gearsin aikana, vaikka aiglx näyttää olevan kiihdytyksessä käytössä
<Newa> voiko compiz "varata" 3d-resursseja niin että peli joutuu rendaamaan softalla?
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: synaptic osaa näyttää paketit jotka on asennettu repositoryjen ulkopuolelta, kannattaa katsoa ja pakottaatarvittavat paketit takaisin repo-versioiksi
<Newa> tai ruudun resoluutio? nyt käytössä 1400x1050
<Sysi> Newa: ainaki se todistetusti voi haitata pelaamista, laskee FPS
<Sysi> jos ei muutaki
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Varmaan tuo origin?
<Newa> Sysi: kiitokset avusta :)
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti joo
<Newa> tärkeimmät asiat kuitenkin hoituvat, eli kone on vakaa ja peruskäytössä nopsa & näyttävä
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Ei kyl näy muista ku nuo funetit ja local
<Tm_T> no local on juuri se mitä kaivataan (:
<tuhoojabotti> Mjaa
<Tm_T> ts ne on ne mahdollisesti ongelman aiheuttajat
<tuhoojabotti> Sikana kaikkea :P
<tuhoojabotti> No poistan sen libvan
<tuhoojabotti> Jahas.
<tuhoojabotti> Poistaa, mutta ei poistakkaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Ihan sekasin nyt.
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/zqy0TWFY
<Tm_T> niin?
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: eihän tuossa mitään ongelmaa näy
<tuhoojabotti> Se tekee tuon kaiken ja libva1 on yhä siellä locaalissa. :S
<Tm_T> tuhoojabotti: mutta että asennettuna?
<Tm_T> se näyttää että se on asennettavissa, joo
<tuhoojabotti> Nii.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei
<Tm_T> huh?
<tuhoojabotti> Vihreä pallura on.
<Tm_T> no pakota se versio
<tuhoojabotti> Miten? :3
<tuhoojabotti> ahaa
<tuhoojabotti> no pakotan ton yhen vanhemman sit.
<Tm_T> jees
<Tm_T> alt-e taitaa olla pikanäppäin sille versiopakotukselle
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt ei oo "Breaks: vlc-nox" propertieissä.
<Tm_T> jes
<Tm_T> kokeiles ny asentaa vlc
<tuhoojabotti> Vaihoin muuten trumpettiin (tut)
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvin näyttäis asentuvan.
<tuhoojabotti> Tm_T: Haluisiks sä nyt auttaa viel nopsaa X'n konffimisessa? :D
<Tm_T> riippuu mitä
<tuhoojabotti> No konffin sen sillä nvidian työkalulla.
<olli_> http://pastebin.com/dY6p8DDH jos joku osaa kertoa miksi tuonne viimiselle riville ilmestyy toi NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024" niin auttas
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta joka kerta kun käynnistän koneen niin tulee "X couldn't set options" tjsp.
<tuhoojabotti> size not supported
<tuhoojabotti> Mul o 1920x1080+1920x1080 twinview käytös.
<tuhoojabotti> yks screen, joka on sit 3840x1080
<tuhoojabotti> Sit siin on se ongelma et pelit yrittää toisella näytöllä 3840x1080 fullscreeniä, mikä tietenkin bugaa armotta.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja sit oli viel se ongelmat et dvd't ei toimaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-23
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/FBReader
<pesasa> Tonne olis tarkoitus kerätä vähän kerrallaan kirjavinkkejä Project Gutenbergistä: http://viikonvalo.fi/Lukuvalo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/P1OPqq -> Viikko 4 - FBReader | Viikon VALO
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/38sxQh -> Lukuvalo | Viikon VALO
<pesasa> Ehdotuksia saa tehdä wikiin: http://www.l-a.fi/Lukuvalo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/87Z8On -> Lukuvalo – Linux-Aktivaattori
<hifi> toi online-lukeminen näemmä rikkoo skandit seitsemässä veljeksessä
<Echramath> Harmi ettei tuonne kukaan ole tainnut skannailla niitä hulluja suomalaisia yltiökansallismielisiä 20-30-luvun tieteisromaaneja...
<mjr> eihän sellaiset vielä välttämättä vapaita ole (riippuen milloin kirjoittajat suvaitsivat kuukahtaa)
<mjr> semi-ikuiset tekijänoikeudet <3
<Echramath> Sekin tietysti.
<Echramath> Luulen kyllä että ne oli aika vanhoja ukkoja, jotka niitä väkersi.
<Echramath> Olishan tuolla koko Herman "Hieno valas, Hermanni" Melvillen tuotanto.
<Echramath> Yritin joskus Moby Dickiä mutta hajosin puolivälissä.
<pesasa> hifi: Gutenbergin html-versio? Mulla ainakin Firefoxissa menee skandit oikein.
<Echramath> Täs on väärät asetukset: http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/readfile?fk_files=1482748
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VwD95w -> Online Reader - Project Gutenberg
<pesasa> aa.
<pesasa> Näköjään.
<pesasa> On siellä sitten näitä oman aikansa tuotoksia: http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/27892
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o0ekee -> Läpi neekerien maan-osan by Rafaël Hertzberg - Project Gutenberg
<pesasa> 1800-luvun loppua
<tabasko_> taidan alkaa jo käyttämään unityä :3
<tabasko_> vaikka onkin kovin keskeneräinen, jotenkin mä olen odottanut jotain mullistavaa käyttöliittymä uudistusta melko pian sen jälkeen kun oon linuxeja yms alkanut käyttämään
<Sysi> kyllä xfce ja kde ainaki on taipunu vaikka miksi jo ennenki, ja varmaan gnomeki
<Sysi> mutta hyvä kyllä että vihdoinki rohkeutta tehä vakioksi jotaki erilaista
<tabasko_> onhan ne, itse oon gnomea käyttänyt melkein aina
<tabasko_> silloin kun ne käytti vain yhtä bottom panelia ja siirtyivätkin yhtäkkiä kahteen paneeliin oli kuitenkin mullistavinta defaulttia mitä oli nähty
<tabasko_> mutta miniläppäreiden ja laajakuva näyttöjen aikana toi kaks paneelia on kyllä melko huono ratkaisu
<Sysi> en oo ikinä käyttäny gnomea kun siitä on ollu niin vaikea säätää kiva ;)
<tabasko_> Sysi, käytätkö sä sitten xfcea tai kdeta? :)
<Sysi> xfce:ä
<tabasko_> nythän siihen on tullut uusia mullistavia ominaisuuksia, kuten läpinäkyvä paneeli :D
<Sysi> toisaalta koko palkkien konsepti on alkanu epäilyttämään, vois siirtyä kde:hen ja laittaa kaikki widgeteiksi
<Sysi> ainahan xfce:ssä on ollu läpinäkyvyydet
<tabasko_> ainiin, mutta nyt sitä on kai jotenkin viety vielä eteenpäin
<tabasko_> tai ainakin se luki isolla release lokissa :D
<Sysi> voi valita että on teeman mukaan, taustakuva tai yks väri ainaki
<Sysi> sen kans vois kokeilla pystysuuntasta palkkia
<Mkaysi> tabasko: Suosittelen kokeilemaan Unity 2D:tä.
<tabasko_> emännän vanhaan koneeseen tökkäsin xfcen, tosin asensin siihen myöhemmin perus ubuntu-desktopin koska se tuntui ajoittain jotenkin rajoittuneelta ja alkoi sekoilla gnome-automountin kanssa jotain
<tabasko_> Mkaysi, ai sellainenkin on? :O
<Mkaysi> tabasko: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<tabasko_> pitääpä etsii ppa jostain
<Sysi> jos on nautilus asennettuna niin se kai saattaa sekottaa
<Mkaysi> tabasko: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily
<tabasko_> Sysi, joo se tulee väkisin kun oli asentanut dropboxin
<tabasko_> Mkaysi, kiitoksia :)
<Sysi> kde:lla on gtk-juttujen ulkonäön säätäminen vaan niin vaikeaa, eikä oo toiminu ollenkaa jos on asennettu xubuntuna eikä kubuntuna
<Sysi> vois vissiin kai korjata parilla scriptillä oikeaan paikkaan
<Sysi> ja niitä muokkaamalla sitte vaihta teemaa
<tabasko_> mäpäs loggaan tohon unity-2d;hen ->
<nano> lxappearance on hyvä ohjelma gtk teemojen säätöön
<tabasko_> äh, otin Unity-2D:n loginissa mutta heitti silti perus gnomeen :)
<tabasko_> mutta käynnistin manuaalisesti sitten unity-2d-launcherin yms muut
<Sysi> nano: se ei saanu tallennettua sitä
<tabasko_> mutta huomattavasti napakampi kuin default unity
<nano> Sysi: siis millä DE:llä?
<Sysi> KDE:lla
<nano> puhdas kubuntu?
<nano> onkohan jotain gnome roskaa joka kirjottaa .gtkrc-2.0 tiedoston pälle?
<Sysi> xfce:n jälkeen jos asentaa kde:n niin ei toimi teeman säätö
<tabasko_> Mkaysi, toimiko sulla toi unity-2d ihan heittämällä?
<Mkaysi> tabasko: Toimii toisella koneella.
<tabasko_> xsessions:ista kun avaa ja katsoo ton unity-2d kohdan niin sielä lukee Exec=gnome-session
<Mkaysi> Tämä on minikannettava, joten käytän ihan Ubuntu Netbook Editionia.
<tabasko_> maverick?
<Mkaysi> On.
<Sysi> mun mielestä ehkä paras UNE oli hardyn aikanen
<Mkaysi> tabasko: Mitä kaikkea asensit?
<nano> Sysi: se xfce tallentaa ne teema-asetukset johonkin toiseen tiedostoon
<Sysi> nano: muttaku ei käytä xfce:n teemaa
<Sysi> ku toimiski niin
<nano> mikä teema siinä sitten on? Raleigh?
<Sysi> se
<Sysi> ihan asennetussa kubuntussa on joku scripti käynnistettäessä joka ohja toiseen scriptaan joka viittas teemaan
<Mkaysi> tabasko: Minulla on asennettuna siitä PPA:sta seuraavat paketit; libmetacity-private0 libqtbamf1 libqtdee1 libqtgconf1 libuqpanel0 metacity metacity-common unity-2d-default-settings unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places unity-2d-spread unity-qt-default-settings unity-qt-panel unity-qt-places ja unity-qt-spread
<Mkaysi> ...Poistui 3 minuuttia sitten?
<mlpug> miten jos otan keskimääräisen uuden tietsikan ja uuden 42" telkkarin niin saako sen telkkarin toimimaan näyttönä (~1920x1080) ilman kohtuutonta ponnistelua/confaamista
<mlpug> joku DVI-to-HDMI kaapeli siihen varmaan tarvitaan myös
<Sysi> keskimäärin sillä että lyö kiinni
<Sysi> mahdollisesti adapterin kans
<mlpug> hyvä. Just ton vastauksen mä halusin kuulla
<Sysi> huonolla mäihällä vissiin joutuu muuttamaan jotaki asetusta
<mlpug> enkä tartte edes dualmonitoria. sillä varmaan voi lisätä vaikeusastetta
<Echramath> No mitä ny taas eikö openoffice muka saa docx:ää edes auki?
<Sysi> pitäis saada
<Echramath> Ei kun mitä ihmettä, luulin että se kaatuu siihen, mut se käynnistyikin väärälle työpöydälle.
<Tekno_> hah
<Mkaysi> tabasko: Oletko asentanut paketit unity-2d-default-settings unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places unity-2d-spread ? Ne vaikuttavat tärkeiltä Unity 2D:lle.
<Sysi> voisin haluta vlc:hen tai mplayeriin yhen flash-playereiden ominaisuuden
<Sysi> play/pause videota klikkaamalla
<Tekno_> välilyönnin klikkaaminen on kätevämpää
<Sysi> ei jos istut sohvalla
<Iltsu> mite mul vlc ainaki pausettaa klikkauksest
<Iltsu> koitetaas muistanko vääri
<Iltsu> muistin
<Sysi> ai kato, jos vaihtais siihen
<elias_a> Olikos niin, että i368-tuki on poistunut Ubuntun versiosta 10.04 alkaen?
<Sysi> joo, pentium2 vanhempi rauta ei toimi
<Echramath> Eikä k6-perhe?
<Sysi> jos i686-jutut puuttuu
<Echramath> Niin se tais mennä.
<elias_a> Kiitän. Koitin etsiä tietoa jotenkin.
<elias_a> Enkä löytänyt.
<Sysi> tarkemmin ajatellen, oliko vasta 10.10
<Sysi> ei kai LTS ois tommosta?
<nonix4> Sysi: Maverick. LP: #587186 kertoo tuosta enemmän.
<Sysi> Hyvä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-16
<ubu7887> Mites kumpikin kone hukkaa äänikortin aina välillä niin että ääntä saa ulos vain HDMI-liitännän kautta?
<ubu7887> Ei edes lspci näytä, pakko joka kerta käynnistää uudelleen?
<johannes___> hei nyt tartten kiireellistä apua. olen asentamassa ubuntu 10.04 windows 7 rinnalle. windowssissa pienensin c: levyä niin että jäi 200 gigaa tilaa ubuntulle
<johannes___> nyt kun yritän asentaa ubuntua siihen , asennus sanoo että juuritiedostoa ei ole määritelty
<johannes___> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k4a1bp&s=5 tällainen on se ikkuna, sanoo että kelvoton tuo osio
<tale> johannes___: Siinä on jo 4 primääriä osiota, viidettä ei voi olla.
<tale> johannes___: Sun tarttee saada osioiden määrä pienemmäksi, tai tehdä Extended-osio ja sen sisään lisää osioita.
<johannes___> no en tiedä mitä noista pitäisi poistaa kun 2 ainakin on jotain HP tai windows palautusjuttuja
<tale> Tuskin kahta palautusosiota on.
<johannes___> mööm toinen on windowsin ja toinen HP oma
<johannes___> joo on SYSTEM ja HP_TOOLS
<johannes___> en sitten tiedä mitä käy jos poistaa tuommoisen
<pesasa> Veikkaisin noita kahta viimeistä.
<pesasa> Noin pieni fat32 ei oikein voi olla mikään muu järkevä.
<JKL> mun w7:ssa on 2 primääriä. eka on 100mB ja toka loppulevy
<pesasa> Jaa, on toi ekakin aika pikkunen.
<johannes___> mikäs rämä extended osio sitten on
<tale> johannes___: Ei se rämä ole, mutta jos saat yhden osion tuolta pois, siis on vaan 3 primääriä, voit tehdä tuosta kelvoton-osasta extended-osion, ja sen sisään  lisää secondary-osioita.
<johannes___> okei, täytyy varmaan palata tuonne windowsin puolelle miettimään
<JKL> kopsaat ton fat32 jonneki taltee
<JKL> ja tuhoat sen :)
<johannes___> miten se kopioidaan?
<johannes___> voiko sen kopioida tästä ubuntulta
<JKL> jos ntfs kirjotus toimii tai on toinen levy tms
<JKL> toimiiko ntfs kirjotus jo luotettavasti?
<johannes___> öö en tiiä mitä meinaat :)
<johannes___> ntfs kirjoitus?
<JKL> kysyin näiltä muilta :)
<johannes___> ai :D
<JKL> dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sda1/sda4.img
<JKL> toi on varmaan hyvä komento
<JKL> jos se ntfs kirjotus on hyvä :)
<johannes___> heitänkö tuon komentoriville? mitä se tekee?
<shanttu> onko tietoa gnome-shellin haun asetuksista? uskoisin johtuvan ulkoisesta kovosta että jäätyy jokikisellä kirjaimen painalluksella
<JKL> johannes___: en mä oikeen tiedä uskallatko. se kirjottaa sen koko sda4 osion tuohon sda4.img tiedostoon
<johannes___> mihin se tallentaa sen? onko se helppo palauttaa
<UrB> shanttu: samoin näyttäisi toimivan minullakin - hivenen ärsyttävä
<shanttu> UrB, hivenen. tiedätkö saako sen disabloitua?
<JKL> johannes___: jos sulla on joku usb levy tms
<JKL> johannes___: ni käytä sitä :)
<johannes___> juu löytyy kyllä
<johannes___> voiko käydä niin että kone ei toimi kun tuon osion poistaa?
<johannes___> tai ei boottaa windows tms
<JKL> kaikki on mahdollista
<JKL> mut sit laitat sen takas sil ubuntun partitionin avulla
<johannes___> jaa onko se helppo homma?
<JKL> dd if=sda4.img of=/dev/sda4/
<UrB> shanttu: en ole tuohon perehtynyt ollenkaan mutta #gnome-shell (irc.gnome.org) ehkä tietää jotain
<JKL> about ton jälkeen ku sul on se osio taas olemassa
<JKL> dd if=sda4.img of=/dev/sda4 ;varmaankin näin oikeasti
<johannes___> eli kopioin yhen osion talteen .img tiedostoksi, poistan yhden osion ja sitten... eikö ubuntussa oo vähintään 2 osiota
<UrB> mulla ei ole ulkoista kovoa joten se ei jäätyilyä selitä
<pesasa> Heihei! JKL varo vähän, mitä neuvot!
<pesasa> Mitippä hetken, mitä tarkoittaa /dev/hda1/sda4.img
<pesasa> Mietippä*
<JKL> no ei mitään mitä osaan sanoa
<JKL> eka se pitäis kyl mountata
<pesasa> Niin, pitää mountata.
<pesasa> Eikä se silloinkaan ole /dev/hda1/sda4.img
<JKL> eo pp eo
<JKL> ei oo ei
<JKL> ei sitä aina voi osata :)
<JKL> aivopieru
<pesasa> Joo, mutta kannattaa olla sitten varovainen, kun on toisen koneesta kuitenkin kyse.
<johannes___> niin eli eikö ubuntussa ole se swap osiokin?
<johannes___> eli ubuntu vie 2 osiota
<pesasa> johannes___: Juu, muttaa jos onnistut saamaan sen extended-osion, niin sen sisään voi tehdä useampia osioita.
<johannes___> eli miten tämä tehdäänkäytännössä? :)
<pesasa> Ubuntun asennus tekee automaattisesti tuon extendedin ja sen sisään tulevat, jos vaan saat primääriosioiden määräksi korkeintaan 3.
<johannes___> selvä, eli nyt vaan poistan yhden osion.
<johannes___> eli minulla on usb kovo ja haluan tuon fat32 osion varmuuskopioitua sinne
<johannes___> miten tämä onnistuu ubuntulla
<johannes___> eikun hetkinen ei riitä että poistan tuon yhden osion, pitää poistaa kaksi
<JKL> pesasa hyväksyy [ ]. ei hyväksy [ ]: mkdir /mnt/usb01 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb01 && dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/mnt/usb01/sda4.img
<JKL> tossa toi sdb1 on ihan arvaus
<JKL> jotenka ei kyl kannata yhellä rivillä noita laittaa ainakaan
<JKL> katot mountin jälkeen, mikäli se onnistuu, että mitä tulikaan mountattua ennen tuota dd komentoa
<pesasa> Mä antaisin sen asennuslevyn työpöytätyökalujen hoitaa tuon usb-levyn mounttaamisen ja katsoisin vaan, minne se mountataan ja kopsisin sitten sinne dd:llä.
<pesasa> Tuo dd tarttee muuten pääkäyttäjän oikeudet, eli sudo eteen.
<shanttu> UrB, onko sulla asennettu joku eri teema?
<johannes___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir /mnt/usb01 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb01 mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/usb01': Permission denied
<JKL> vain root voi tehdä noin
<JKL> eli sudo jos tiedät mitä oot tekemässä :p
<johannes___> eihän mounttaaminen voi aiheuttaa mitään
<shanttu> UrB, teeman vaihto alkuperäiseen toimi mulla
<pesasa> Ja kuten JKL sanoi, noi kannattaa tehdä erikseen eikä && -merkeillä samalle riville ängettyinä.
<johannes___> okei
<UrB> shanttu: vakioteema käytössä - ja silti jäätyy aina pohtimaan kun lisää kirjaimen
<UrB> rasittava sokkona kirjoittaa
<shanttu> UrB, on se vaan kivaa kun ei pysty muokkaamaan asetuksista mitä haku tekee
<UrB> liene sen pystyy jostain häkkäämään mutta ei ole guita tuon säätämiseen
<johannes___> tää homma nyt ei oikeen onnistu, taidan mennä windowsin puolelle pohtimaan asiaa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-17
<czr> mitaan ideoita mista kannattaisi metsastaa libpcap 1.1 sarjasta lucidiin? mielellaan siten ettei kaikki mee rikki kerralla :-).
<tale> czr: Huonolta näyttää. Oneiricin libpcap0.8 vaatii libc6 >= 2.11, ja Lucidissa on vaan 2.7. Eli riippuvuudet täyttyisi vasta kun päivität Lucidiin myös Libc:n, mutta se luultavasti rikkoo jokaisen ohjelman.
<tale> czr: Jos tosiaan tarttee libpcap0.8 versiota 1.1.x, asenna Oneiric.
<czr> tale, "heh".
<tale> Jos luottaa tuuriin, voi tietty asentaa Oneiricin libpcap0.8:n, mutta luultavasti se ei toimi ja voi olla sitä käyttävät sovellukset lakkaisi joka tapauksesa toimimasta.
<czr> neh, käännän käsin libpcapin ja sit sitä vasten wiresharkin niin eiköhän se riitä. ei ole vaan nettiä himassa just nyt niin vähän hankalaa sekin
<tale> Itse kääntämällä voi onnistuakin.
<czr> lucidissa on myös "0.8", eli apin puolesta luultavasti toi toimiskin
<czr> mut sit siel on kuitenkin väärät versioidut glibc symbolit sisällä
<czr> tai liian tiukat siis, joten tökkäsee siihen
<czr> pcap 1.0:ssä on tuki usbmonille, mut valitettavasti se on rikki ja trunceittaa URBit. vasta 1.1:ssä toimii oikein.
<crizzy> :o
<czr> ja lucidista en oikein pysty luopumaan
<czr> tale, kiitoksia yrityksestä :-)
<tale> czr: Eipä mitään. Taisit vaan kysellä kun oli hidas aamu.
<czr> jokainen aamu on hidas :-)
<czr> mut, palaveri ->
<ubuntu-epeli> moi.. miten ubuntu serverissä saa kaiuttimesta beepin ja/tai oman hälytysääneen toimimaan? emolla integroitu äänipiiri, pc:n kaiutin toimii koska piippailee käynnistyessä jne.
<ubuntu-epeli> tarkoitus olisi suunnitella hälysysteemi, joka hälyttää mikäli piiri katkeaa (sarjaporttiin 2-kaapeli, jos piiri katkeaa triggeroi hälyn + mikrofonin kuuntelu verkon yli, webcam-yhteys jne.)
<czr> ubuntu-epeli, rootin oikeuksilla echo -a > /dev/console esim voi toimia
<czr> (piippaus siis)
<Tm_T> ubuntu-epeli: ensin se piipperin moduuli pois blacklististä
<ubuntu-epeli> blacklist katsottu, ei edes ole ko. tiedostoa ja insmod pcspkr ajettu
<ubuntu-epeli> czr: onko tuo käytännössä eri kuin ajaa echo -e '\a' tai "beep" komentoriviltä?
<ubuntu-epeli> asensin repoista em. beep-komennon
<czr> hmm. \a toki :-).
<czr> on se eri silleen et jos skriptista aattelit ajaa niin skriptien tty voi olla "mita vain", tuossa ohjataan se bell-koodi consolelle joka teoriassa pitais olla sellainen et kerneli sen kasittelee ja muuntaa piipiksi
<czr> mut en ole noita juurikaan enaa kayttanyt pitkaan aikaan, voi olla ettei toimi noin
<Tm_T> ubuntu-epeli: ei blacklistia? hmmmm
<Tm_T> taasko ne on mennyt muuttamaan asioita minulta kysymättä =)
<ubuntu-epeli> ....vai blacklist.conf oli se nimi? :-P
<Tm_T> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Tm_T> siellä se, toiseksialimmaisena minulla
<ubuntu-epeli> argh... ja mä etsin blacklist tiedostoa..
<ubuntu-epeli> nyt löytyi
<ubuntu-epeli> kiitos
<ubuntu-epeli> jaha
<ubuntu-epeli> todistetusti toimii toi beep
<ubuntu-epeli> >/dev/console perään ja blacklististä pois, niin ok :)
<czr> kokeile se echokin
<shanttu> miksiköhän ulkoinen kovo on ubuntun mukaan read-only, vaikka tein checkdiskin windowsilla?
<|PuLi|> shanttu: onks se ulkonen nfts muodossa
<shanttu> |PuLi|, toki
<|PuLi|> lataa sit ntfs-config ja muuta sen kautta kirjotustilaan
<shanttu> muistatko millä komennolla hoituu?
<|PuLi|> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<shanttu> joo toki mutta asettaa kirjoitustilaan
<|PuLi|> eiku avaat sen vaan vaik terminaalista tai sit HUI
<|PuLi|> *GUI
<shanttu> en pääse kirjautumaan tuon takia ja pitää hoitaa konsolista
<|PuLi|> jahas :)
<shanttu> gnome-shell ei mountaa automaattisesti ja käytin pysdm-ohjelmaa. tällä kertaa näin
<|PuLi|> enempää en osaa olla avuksi, valitan
<shanttu> ei siinä
<shanttu> kiitti kuiteskin. oikea suunta
<shanttu> hoitui
<shanttu> enpä sitten kuitenkaan saa työpöytäympäristöä (gnome-shell) oletuskäyttäjänä käyntiin. muuna käyttäjänä ok. pystyn loggaamaan ulos, mutta ei toimi fallback eikä unity.
<shanttu> dmesg päättyy suunnilleen "gnome shell trap int 3 sp 7fff error 0"
<czr_> tale, pcap + uusi wireshark, kasin meni ihan ok. onneksi ei tarvi tuon wiresharkin osata muuta kuin usbia, muuten ois tullu pitka ilta kaikkien riippuvuuksien takia
<ErikPel> Pystyykö livecdllä korjaamaan ubuntua?
<ErikPel> ei käynnisty enää ja pitäis säästää configit
<anger> Pystyy
<ErikPel> mites?
<Dakkus> Käynnistää koneen live-cd:llä, tarvittaessa mounttaa levyn, jolla configit on, säätää configit.
<ErikPel> Mistä löydän sen configin mistä näkee mitkä ohjelmat käynnistyy
<harto> unityssa kirjotat hakuun startup applications
<harto> vanhemmassa gnomessa system -> preferences -> startup applications
<ErikPel> joo mutta oon livecdltä ja pitää poistaa siitä listasta jotain
<ErikPel> mutta jos meen tohon livecdssä nii se avaa sen livecdn configin
<ErikPel>  jää "setting sensors limits" kohtaan ubuntun bootti. Mikäköhä mahtaa olla vikana
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-18
<anger> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/ict/article757922.ece
<anger> just...
<tabasko_> oon käyttänyt linuxia melkein 8 vuotta, mutta millä ihmeellä mä pääsen bashissa ym rivin alkuun kuin painamalla nuolta vasempaan? :)
<tabasko_> nyt se iski kun piti korjata 6 rivisen komennon alkua :D
<kimbledon> home?
<tabasko_> kimbledon: kimbledon, ei toimi työkone macissa kun ei ole homeekaan :)
<kimbledon> ja ctrl + nuoli menee sana kerrallaan
<kimbledon> kokeileppa sitä
<inz> tabasko, ctrl+a tai home
<tabasko_> unohdin sanoa vielä että screeni alla, ctr-a vaihtaa screen ikkunaa
<tabasko_> ctrl + nuoli tapahtuu ei mitään :/
<inz> tabasko, no sit ctrl+a a
<tabasko_> inz: kiitos :)
<inz> Mulla kyllä home ja end toimii screeninkin kanssa
<inz> Toki ne on vähän kaukana näppiksellä
<tabasko_> inz: duunipaikka on antanut mulle macbook pron, siinä on vähän rajoitettu toi näppis
<Tm_T> tabasko_: otan osaa (?)
<tabasko_> deletet, homet, pageup/downin puuttuu ym ym
<ath> Kyllähän mäkillä irkkaa hyvin. Katot vaan mitkä ne näppäimet on.
<kimbledon> eiks page down ollu joku fn+ nuoli alas
<tabasko_> Tm_T: kyllä tää raudaltaan on mukava kone, ubuntu tosi vaatii vähän säätöö että hommat toimii
<tabasko_> mieluummin ottaisin jonkun asiallisen pc:n, en tiedä onko lenovot vielä niin hyviä kuin ibarit oli
<tabasko_> kimbledon: joo, kyllä toi osx:s toimii. Ubuntuun pitää konffia erikseen
<kimbledon> aa oke
<ath> tabasko_: tuskin pääset millään koneella ilman säätöjä.
<tabasko_> ath: tiedän, onhan noita distroi tullu asenneltua jonkun verran. Mutta varsinkin upouudet mäkit on niitä vaikeimpia
<tabasko_> esim jos asennat 11.10 ubuntun 2011-vuosimallin mäkkiin saatat hajottaa sen firmiksen koska EFI :)
<tabasko_> ja suurella todennäköisyydellä rikot samalla OSX:n
<ath> :D
<tabasko_> vaikka nää onkin nykyään intel pohjaisia, löytyy silti aika eksoottista rautaa, kuten sata-ohjaimet tai tosi uusia wlan-chipsettejä
<tabasko_> refit:itiä jota käytetään jotta efi boottaisi muita käyttiksiä on myös melko vanhentunut ja toimii 50/50 varmuudella uusissa mäkeissä
<tabasko_> en tiedä kehitetäänkö sitä edes enään :)
<tabasko_> mäkit on nättejä koneita, mutta jos oot linux käyttäjä älä missään nimessä osta sitä ajatellen "että no ainahan mä voin asentaa siihen linukan jos en tykkää osx:stä"
<czr> "se on kaunis, nyt kun siina on linux, se on viela kauniimpi"
<czr> tosin mul on cube. se on ihan omanlaisensa.
<tabasko_> czr: toivottavasti en aloita flamewaria mutta gnome 3 nättiydessään sopii hyvin alu macbookin kanssa :)
<tabasko_> czr, cubet on aika harvinaisia ja varmaan kysyttyö kamaa jossain piireissä :)
<peku> tabasko: macin pikkunäppiksestä saat page up/down Fn-nuoli ylös/alas ja deleten Fn-backspace
<peku> home/end on Fn-nuoli oik./vas.
<tabasko> peku, aina oppii uutta. Kiitoksia :)
<peku> http://www.tietokone.fi/softa/linux/pear_os_panther_3_0
<peku> tabasko: ei kiittämistä :)
<peku> mun mielestä applen pikkunäppiksen ctrl ja fn saisi olla eri päin
<peku> mutta onhan noita eri variaatioita pc-näppiksissäkin
<czr> tabasko, kylla
<czr> on mul pari itaniumiakin
<czr> niita tosin ei kysyta.. jostain syysta :-).
<n1ko> tabasko: sääli ettei gnome3 toimi kuten osx
<tabasko> n1ko: nooh, ei vielä :)
<tabasko> on siinä kovasti potentiaalia kyllä
<tabasko> onko täällä kenelläkään kokemusta watchguard palomuureista?
<czr> jostain vanhemmasta on
<czr> jos on valinnanvaraa niin jata hankkimatta.
<czr> suljettuja linuxeja joihin graafiset windows-softat. application level logiikka ainakin sotki liikennetta niin pahasti ettei sita pystyny oikeassa elamassa kayttamaan sit.
<czr> mut tasta on useampi vuosi kun taistelin niiden kans
<czr> tabasko, ^, unohdin nikin.
<n1ko> clientit ainakin edelleen hanurista
<tabasko> czr: jees. Mietin kyllä jos tänne rakentais itse käyttämällä jotain linux/bsd -pohjaista softaa
<tabasko> tosin smoothwallit ja monowallit taitaa jääneen vähemmälle kehitykselle nykyään :)
<n1ko> pfsense on aika aktiivisesti kehitetty
<n1ko> ainoa isompi miinus on ipv6:n tuki joka on tulossa seuraavaan versioon
<n1ko> toki aina voi jättää snapshotin jossa se jo on ja toimii ihan kohtuullisesti
<tabasko> sitä vois kyllä kokeilla, sen kanssa joku mini-itx härveli :)
<AirMan> mikäs on vialla, kun java-ohjelmia ei saa käyntiin selaimella (firefox 3.6.24)?
<AirMan> eikö icedtea pluginin pitäisi potkaista ohjelma käyntiin?
<AirMan> vielä tarkennuksena, että jnlp-muotoista tiedostoa yritän aukaista.
<tale> AirMan: Onko ubuntu-restricted-extras asennettuna?
<tale> AirMan: Jos tuo ja selaimen käynnistys uudelleen ei auta, niin googlettamalla jnlp ubuntu löytyy ohjeita.
<catno7> onks fglrx paras ajuri mitä löytyy?
<catno7> ikkunoiden siirtely ainaki on tahmaista ja välkkyy
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-19
<Kahvikuppeni> Hop
<Kahvikuppeni> Openshot poksauttaa kohta suonen päästä
<Kahvikuppeni> olisko tääl ketään joka osais auttaa?
<Kahvikuppeni> aika hiljainen on kanava..
<czr_> tonavan laivat menneet jo ovat
<Kolmis> jaa että tonavan laivat?
<czr_> kyllä.
<Kolmis> mihis ne
<czr_> satamiin ovat.
<Kolmis> mä aattelin jo että meren pohjaan.
<shanttu> gnome-shell oneiric ei automountaa ulkoista kovoani. olisi mukava jos nautiluksen kirjanmerkit ja suosikit olisivat heti käytettävissä. kysymys kuuluu: mikä järkevin tapa saada kovo mountattua käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<czr_> Kolmis, ei edes italian rannikolla.
<Kolmis> ite puukotin fstabia kun en muuta keksiny, mutta kyllä siihen varmaan parempia tapoja on?
<czr_> Kolmis, miksei fstab ole hyvä tapa?
<Kolmis> en tiedä, ei oo mitään vertailukohdetta.
<czr_> fstab on hyvä paitsi jos sun levyä ei ole fsck:ttu pitkään aikaan ja siellä on paljon tiedostoja
<czr_> kun koko koneen buutti odottaa fsck:n valmistusta
<czr_> valmistumista jopa.
<Kolmis> ei kait se sitä tee ku kerran ja sit ei heti tarvii uusiks?
<UrB> mutta eihän se ole kuin kertavaiva?
<UrB> eikä sitä tsekkiä tehdä ihan vain harmin vuoksi
<czr_> se toistuu 30 bootin tai 180 paivan valein
<czr_> ja usb levyt on niin hitaita et jos on paljon kamaa niin voi menna 5-30 minsaa
<Kolmis> no mut jos on kiire niin eikö sen saa peruutettua toistaiseksi?
<UrB> saahan sen
<czr_> juup
<Kolmis> no mä en näkis tos mitää ongelmaa
<shanttu> En ole fstabiin tutustunut. pitänee ottaa pinnallisesti haltuun. kiitos ja kumarrus
<czr_> fstab oli aikoinaan se ainoa tapa tehdä pysyviä liitoksia
<czr_> sitten tuli autofs NFS:n ja NIS:in myötä
<Kolmis> taitaa olla edelleen ainoo oikee?
<czr_> ja sit ne mitä ihmiset kutsuu "automountteriksi" tai jotain (teknisesti huono termi) on uusimpia
<czr_> sit udevin skripteillä voi tehdä kans liitoksia
<czr_> mut se on helpompi tehdä siten et tekee fstabiin valmiin entryn mut ei laita auto:ksi. ja sit kun udev huomaa oikean sarjanumeron usb-levyn niin se vaan kutsuu sit mount /dev/SUPER_DISK (oletuksella et rename-sääntötehdään)
<czr_> itse käytän lähinnä udevia ja autofs:ää usb-levyjen kanssa tai random-levyjen kanssa ihan noita graafisia apureita
<Kolmis> tota oon tainnu kokeilla jossain.
<czr_> autofs on harvoiten käytetty
<czr_> varmaan sen takia kun niin harva ihminen tietää siitä
<shanttu> czr, sen verran noobille veistelet, että meinaa mennä mystiikan puolelle
<czr_> shanttu, no kirjoita ylös ja kysy googlelta, on tuossa aika paljon avainsanoja mihin tarttua :-)
<czr_> saa toki myös kysyä
<czr_> mut oon kohta menossa nuksimaan
<Kolmis> czr_: onko tos järkee? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988150
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/opI5mu -> How to let udev mount my USB drive with 'noatime' mount option? - Ubuntu Forums
<shanttu> czr, joo alkuun pääsee. kiitti
<czr_> Kolmis, periaattessa kyl mut ois hyvä kyl rajata toi sääntö tiettyihin laitteisiin
<czr_> toi sääntö osuu kaikkiin scsi-levyihin joilla on vfat.
<Kolmis> ah tosiaan.
<czr_> mut perusidea ok
<czr_> toi ei myöskään luo liitospistettä etukäteen
<czr_> mut oletan et joku sen on sit tehny etukäteen
<czr_> ootas, kaivan pikasesti sen mitä itse käytän yhdessä koneessa
<czr_> heh. no niin. täs on suodatus ja uudelleennimetys, mut tää ei mounttaa sit (käytän autofs:ää tuolla koneella siihen)
<czr_> KERNEL=="sd*", SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTRS{idVendor}=="059f", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1018", ATTRS{serial}=="4b03bd22854b21024b000000", NAME="backupdisk1"
<Kolmis> miks internetissä ei ole yhteistä nimimerkkitietokantaa?
<czr_> eli kun tulee usb-levy minkä on valmistanu "lacie" ja laite on tietty ja sen sarjanumero on toi mitä tuossa on, niin laite uudelleennimetään kernelissä "backupdisk1":ksi
<czr_> sen jälkeen /dev/backupdisk1 on se levy
<czr_> en ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat nimimerkkitietokannalla?
<Kolmis> nimimerkki on viety yotubesta
<Kolmis> joutuu rekistöröimään joka paikkaan ja sit joku keksii ottaa saman
<czr_> aa
<Kolmis> sit kaikki luulee että kysees on sama kaveri
<Kolmis> ja vittuiluja sataa
<czr_> eli haluat jonku maailmanpoliisin joka noita ylläpitäis?
<Kolmis> no en ihan, mut vois olla semmonen että pystys rekkaa aina kaikkiin mahollisiin palveluihin kerralla.
<czr_> tee tuotemerkki sun nikistä
<czr_> sit rekisteröit sen kaikilla isoilla markkina-alueilla
<czr_> ja haastat oikeuteen kaikki jotka käyttää sitä ilman lupaa
<czr_> helppoa kuin a b d.
<Kolmis> taitaa olla vähän hintavaa puuhaa
<czr_> elämä joskus on.
<czr_> irkissä osassa verkoista on nickservit
<czr_> mut siihen se sit jääkin
<czr_> eikä noidenkaan välillä ole mitään synkkaa kun eri ylläpitäjät ja säännöt yms
<Kolmis> miljoona ja 1 verkkoa niin on vähän työlästä kyl
<Kolmis> jep.
<czr_> no, hanki elämä niin ei aika riitä kuin parissa verkossa irkkaamiseen.
<czr_> ratkaisu se on sekin :-)
<Kolmis> mul oli elämä, mut se meni pilalle :D
<Kolmis> joutuu nyt pärjää tällä.
<czr_> et pitäny jääkaapissa?
<czr_> tiedän ongelman
<Kolmis> jotain siihen suuntaan.
<czr_> mun elämä kans ensin muuttu vähän nahkeaksi ja sit alkoi kasvaa jotain omituista siinä
<czr_> sit laitoinkin sen kryokaappiin ja kaikki on ollu hyvin sen jälkeen
<Kolmis> vois kyl ettiä jostain valelääkärin
<Kolmis> tuntuu olevan niin että ne ees yrittää tehä työtään.
<czr_> totta.
<czr_> tosin jos osaat englantia niin käy ulkomailla
<czr_> lääkärissä siis
<Kolmis> tuntuu terveyskeskuslääkäreitä aina kiinnostavan
<czr_> :-)
<czr_> no, jos yhtään helpottaa niin ei noita yksityisiäkään aina kiinnosta
<Kolmis> pitäs olla joku laatutakuu
<Kolmis> jos tauti ei lähde niin rahat takas
<Kolmis> sit ne ehkä tekis jotain muutakin kun kirjottas lumelääkkeitä.
<czr_> ne kirjottais romaaneja.
<czr_> roskaromaaneja.
<Kolmis> tienaaks sil muka? :D
<czr_> jos on valekirjailija niin varmasti
<Kolmis> valekirjailija :D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-20
<czr> huomentapäivää
<Vilex> huomenta näin myöhässä czr
<tabasko> huomentailtaa
<czr> Vilex, lähes paheksuttavaa!
<czr> mutta onneksi vain lähes.
<Vilex> oletteko mint 12 64bit saaneet suomenkielisen firefoxin toimimaan? Olen asentanut suomenkielipaketin mutta silti englanninkielisenä näkyy.
<Tm_T> ei ole tietoa mitä Mint muuttaa asiassa
<Tm_T> Vilex: mutta tarkista LANG ja LANGUAGE ympäristömuuttujat mitä ne sanoo
<Vilex> msg Tm_T mistäs ne katsotaan
<Tm_T> Vilex: komenna "locale" komentorivillä
<Tm_T> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tm_T> tuo kannattaa pitää mielessä jos juuri Mint-kohtaista tukea haluaa
<Tm_T> Vilex: epäilen äkkiseltään että tämä voi olla osallisena: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/550222
<Vilex> juu nites noita parametreja muokataan
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 550222 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox interface language set to LANG, ignores LANGUAGE" [Medium,Triaged]
<Tm_T> Vilex: export LANG = fi_FI.UTF8
<Tm_T> esim
<Tm_T> ja jotta saa muutoksen pysyvästi, se pitää sijoittaa ~/.bashrc tiedostoon (?)
<Tm_T> esim
<mjr> valitse kieli loginissa
<mjr> bashrc:n ei luulisi vaikuttavan x-istuntoon, eikä vaikuta shelliloginiin
<Tm_T> hmm
<Vilex> muuten hienosti kaikki toimii suomenkielisenä muuta tuo firefox tosiaan ei toimi
<Tm_T> missähän minä oon noita säätänyt
<Vilex> eli vika vaikuttaa juuri siltä minkä linkin Tm_T lähetti https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/550222
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 550222 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox interface language set to LANG, ignores LANGUAGE" [Medium,Triaged]
<Vilex> juuri se
<Vilex> paitsi että siellä on mulla land rivillä en
<Vilex> lang*
<mjr> LANGUAGE onkin GNU-laajennos, LANG on standardi ja sen olisi syytä olla asetettuna LANGUAGE:n kanssa konsistentisti
<Vilex> LANG=fi_FI-UTF-8
<Vilex> LANGUAGR_fi:en
<Vilex> :D
<Vilex> antaa olla !!!!
<mjr> pitäisi varmaan olla fi_FI.UTF-8, ellei mint tee jotain ihan hassua
<mjr> (tai modernisti ilmeisesti fi_FI.utf8
<Vilex> no onneksi firefox ei ole ainoa selain opera toimii suomenkielisenä
<Vilex> vikakin löytyi!
<Vilex> tools-> addons ->languages
<Vilex> siekkä oli finish disaple
<Vilex> siellä*
<Vilex> en tiedä miksi se oli oletuksena disaploitu
<czr> finnish disciple
<jukkis> Kuinka nokia mokkula laitetaan toimimaan ubuntu 10.04 versiossa?
<tale> Jurkki: Asennetaan uusi usb-modeswitch.
<tale> Jurkki: Jos ei toimi sillä usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data paketeilla jotka on Lucidissa, ota molemmat paketit uudemmasta ubuntusta ja koita asentaa ne.
<tale> Jurkki: Tässä voi olla hyödyllistä informatsionia http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=3G-kayttikset
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xGGAV8 -> Evernet User Manual : 3G-kayttikset
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-21
<Finnish> Miten spotifyn sais ubuntuun?
<Finnish> Ilman wineä?
<cygnus011> googleen: spotify linux ja eka linkki ;)
<cygnus011> eiku ei se näköjään iha suoraan sitä kautta menny :D http://www.spotify.com/fi/download/previews/ sieltä kohta Spotify for Linux :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DXOsOq -> Spotify Linux - Spotify Wine - Download Spotify - Spotify
<cygnus011> itellä toimii tuo debianissa ja ubuntussa
<Finnish> Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Kurko> sources.list tiedostossa on jotain pielessä
<Finnish> Tuolta löyty! http://repository.spotify.com/pool/non-free/s/spotify/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/u6ZGZZ -> Index of /pool/non-free/s/spotify
<Kurko> kannattaa toi sources.list laittaa kuntoon että saat spotifyyn päivitykset
<Finnish> Toimii tosi nätisti
<Finnish> Ahaa..
<Finnish> Hmmm, mitenkähän ton sais sit kuntoon?
<gildean> tsekkaa että se rivi on tismalleen vastaava kuin mitä tuolla spotifyn ohjeissa sanotaan
<Jari0001> Ubuntu 11.10 ja näytönsäästäjä ja virransäästötila.
<Jari0001> kuinka sammutan ne classic tilasta ?
<Jari0001> olen jo säätänyt kaikki kohdalleensa, olen säätänyt screensaverin pois päältä ja virransäästön 120 min.
<Jari0001> mutta virransäästö alkaa 5 min kuluttua kuitenkin ja aina ärsyttävän salasanan kautta täytyy palata työpöydälle ?
<reaby> hiphei
<reaby> menenpä suoraan asiaan, mitähän vipusta pitäisi käääntää että apache2handlerin saisi pointtaamaan oikeean osoitteeseen ?
<nonix4> ei kellään satu olemaan E3-12xx prossua käytössä?
<nonix4> ... voisin siis kirjoittaa noille ajureita jos vaan löytyisi vapaaehtoisia testaajia.
<czr_> ajureita?
<czr_> (siis mille osalle niistä?)
<AirMan> kaikkea sitä. paneelista on hävinnyt kello, eikä sitä saa edes valikosta lisäämällä näkyviin. onkohan tuo vain mennyt jumiin?
<AirMan> kyllä tuo on hävinnyt kokonaan. uudelleenkäynnistys ei auta, eikä kellon lisääminen vaikuta mitenkään.
<AirMan> ja uuden paneelin lisäys vain kutistaa ikkunoiden tilaa. mitään paneeleja ei ilmesty.
<paww> useinhan gnomen paneeli ainakin sekoilee tuohon tyyliin
<AirMan> ensimmäinen kerta kun minä törmään tuommoiseen.
<nonix4> czr_: vaikka ecc-tuki moiselle (ja ei, sb_edac ei ole kyseisiä prossuja varten)
<czr_> nonix4, hmm. selvita missa hp servereissa on noita tai jos niilla on workstationeita, ota yhteytta hp suomeen ja kysy lainaan tai accessia sielta serverille
<nonix4> czr_: Z210:ssä on tarjolla
<czr_> ootko kattonu onko tukea noille vendor-kerneleissä?
<czr_> nonni
<czr_> ecc on kyl ihan kiva olla jos raudan puolesta on kuitenkin
<nonix4> DL120 G7:aan saa tuon prossun kans
<czr_> jos sul on valmis lista noista missa se voi olla niin se helpottaa. ainakin aikoinaan oli demolaitteita yms aika hyvin mita sai lainattua tai remotena yhteyden
<czr_> sun tapauksessa suosittelen melkein lainaamista et saa kernelit buutattua tarpeeksi useasti
<nonix4> czr_: miten noiden lainaus käytännössä? tosin palvelimilla buuttaukseen lienee ainakin jonkin asteen etämahdollisuudetkin saatavilla...
<czr_> nonix4, hmm. ois helpompaa jos ois vanhat kontaktit vielä tallella :-)
<czr_> ah, on mul sinne kontakti
<czr_> nonix4, kirjoita suomen- ja englanninkielinen proposal, ihan lyhyesti et mitä haluat tehdä, miksi hyödyttäis hp:ta yms ja sit laitat sen jälkeen listan noista koneista millä voisit sen tehdä. heitä urli mulle, heitän sen eteenpäin
<czr_> ei tarvi olla formaali mut noi jutut ois hyvä olla
<nonix4> ecc testaukseen tosin tarvii melkein hardiksen speksien vastaista käyttöä... kotelo auki alijännitteellä ylikellotusta tms häröä :)
<czr_> hmm. se voi olla hankalampaa kyl
<nonix4> czr_: tai sitten tunnetusti viallisia muisteja (joita hyvin harvat pitävät tallessa)
<czr_> itse oon aina varastoinu jos on pystyny mut ongelma noissakin on et harvoin tulee vastaan kun ei enaa "operoi" satoja koneita
<czr_> mut, nyt afk.
<nonix4> kuten myös, meen koisaa
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Synfig_Studio
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IZWvgO -> 2x04 Synfig Studio - Viikon VALO #56 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-22
<rikama> http://www.mato78.com/uutiset/hardware/11247-western-digitalin-caviar-green-sarjan-kiintolevyissae-kriittinen-suunnitteluvirhe
<rikama> Juuri hajosi tällainen
<czr_> mul hajos kahden viikon sisalla ostamisesta :-)
<re-G> niin mullaki
<Iltsu> mullon nassis D510mo emona eli 2 sata-paikkaa ja yks vanhan liiton pci, mikäs emo mun siihen kannattais ostaa tilalle
<Iltsu> olis hyvä olla 6 sata-paikkaa
<Iltsu> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/E45M1-M-PRO
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tzG9fr -> Asus E45M1-M PRO, AMD E-450, A50M, Radeon HD 6320, DDR3, mATX (Uutuus!) - Jimms.fi
<Iltsu> tota vähä funtsisin, meinasin et vois oikeestaa tehä siitä varastokoneesta sit htpc:n samalla
<Iltsu> mites nätisti nykypäivän saa amd:n kans kiihotuksii, jne toimimaa
<Iltsu> varsinki htpc-käytös ois komiaa ku kaikki vaa toimis
<Iltsu> vähä ristiriitasta tietoo tosta
<Iltsu> joop, ei se taida toimii oikee
<Iltsu> hmmhmm
<tale> Mikä tarkoitus on paketilla firmware-b43-installer, kun siinä tulee vaan kolme tekstitiedostoa doc/ hakemistoon. http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/firmware-b43-installer/filelist
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/emzAYU -> Ubuntu -- Filelist of package firmware-b43-installer/oneiric/all
<gildean> tale: sillä voi asentaa broadcomin firmiksen?
<gildean> eli siis asennat sen asennuspaketin ja ajat sen, niin se asentaa sen firmiksen
<gildean> se on kaiketi sitä käyttöehtosopimusta varten tolleen
<czr_> firmisblobeja ei saa redistribuoida yleensa.
<czr_> sama juttu ms-corefonts tai mika lie paketti
<czr_> ja sunin java taitaa olla myos.. edelleen?
<czr_> eiku hmm, nehan vaihtoi lisenssiakin
<gildean> joo, se muuttu vastaikään
<tale> gildean: Mikä siis ajetaan?
<gildean> tale: muistin väärin, se vaatii myös ton fwcutterin
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_b43_drivers
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKgSLQ -> WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> No tuo kuulostaa toimivalta.
<tale> Sais olla firmware-b43-installer doc/ hakemistossa ohje mitä pitää tehdä.
<tabasko> amd/ati:n ajurit ei taida olla ihan parasta luokkaa vielä nykyäänkään?
<tabasko> nvidia taitaa olla parempi valita jos on valmis käyttämään suljettuja ajureita?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-14
<Echramath> Yhyy, hiirennappi laukoo tuplia, harvinaisen ärsyttävää.
<Kilpuri> Hanki hyvenpi hiiri
<Echramath> Oiskohan tuossa varmaan takuukin vielä.
<kirvesAxe> osaakohan network-manager suoraan hyödyntää nokialaista nettimodeemina vai vaatiiko jonkun paketin tuekseen?
<Kilpuri> kirvesAxe:  Kokeile. Mielestäni tosta on ollut niin paljon puhetta, että olen mennyt sekaisin useampaankin kertaan.
<Kilpuri> Kyllä se meni sillein, että mitään ihmeellisiä kilkkeitä ei tarvittu, mutta älä kuitenkaan usko minua.
<kirvesAxe> Kilpuri, okei, eli yritetään liittää Nokialainen modeemitilassa ja katsotaan mikä kaikki posahtaa :--D
<meet> does aria2c or axel really speed up downloads?
<kirvesAxe> mittee sie höpäjät?
<meet> can i ask for help here? i am new to all this.
<elias_a> meet: Kirjotas kuule suomee et nämä kaik savolaisetkii ymmärtää!
<elias_a> meet: Yes - we are just commenting that this a finnish speaking channel.
<n1ko> taitaa intiassa olla tuo suomen kielen oppi vähäistä
<Myrtti> meet: please pick a channel that you ask your questions in and pay attention to what channel you post on
<kirvesAxe> oliskohan oikeampi kannu sit pelkkä ubuntu vai ubuntu-en?
<elias_a> n1ko: No ei se mun vika ole. En ole vielä käynyt siellä käännyttämässä ihmisiä.
<Myrtti> meet: crossposting is not nice and it might even end up you getting disconnected from the network.
<meet> oops.. sorry everyone .. anteeksi kaikille :)
<elias_a> Myrtti: Is he crossposting to several Ubuntu-chans?
<Myrtti> hopefully not anymore
<meet> elias_a Myrtti: ya sorry for that too. Just don't know how all this works. :)
<elias_a> Oltiinkohan me vähän töykeitä?
<elias_a> Uusi suomalainen vientituote: töykeä viestintä Internetissä! :P
<elias_a> "Mene sinne maapallon alle kaninkoloon, aussi!"
<kirvesAxe> xD
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-15
<Tm_T> elias_a: sellainen on jo, oikein viety kaikkialle maapallolle
<Tm_T> mukaanlukien napa-alueet
<cartive> exit
<elias_a> us
<Vilex> moikka. Ilmeisesti alkaa kiintolevy hajoamaan.. välillä kaatuilee ja aina ei käynnisty käyttis. Kubuntu 12.04 käytössä.
<Vilex> kokeilin sudo badblocks -n /dev/sda konsolissa
<Vilex> mutta tulee /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks!
<Vilex> toiskohan save modessa?
<Tm_T> Vilex: kai sulla on jo varmuuskopiot otettu?
<Myrtti> teepä "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<Vilex> varmuuskopiot on kunnossa
<Tm_T> hyvä, se on ensimmäinen asia, seuraavaksi mitä Myrtti yllä mainitsi, pakottaa kiintolevytarkistuksen seuraavassa bootissa
<Vilex> eh kokeillaan
<Vilex> meni testi muutamassa sekunnissa läpi eikä löytynyt mitään täytyy tässä odotella vaan sitten lopullista hajoamista
<n1ko> muutamassa sekunnissa fsck?
<Vilex> 100% meni muutamassa sekunnissa en tiedä mikä testi se oli
<Myrtti> doesn't sound right
<Vilex> kokeilen uudestaan
<Vilex> tarkistetaan levyä 1/1 ja 100% pompahti noin 5 sekunnissa
<Vilex> olis vielä 3v takuu voimassa kiintolevyssä
<Vilex> nyt taas toiminu hienosti ekakerran kun kaatui kuulu inhottava ääni levystä
<Vilex> murphyn lain mukaan menee sitten hajalle kun 3 vuotta tulee täyteen :)
<shanttu> ehta Kernel panic äsken, ja vissiin gnome-shelliä syytti. Selain ja mediasoitin oli auki, ei mitään kummempaa. Miten syytä lähtisi selvittelemään?
<Echramath> Miten shelli voi kaataa koneen?
<shanttu> Ei ole koskaan aikaisemmin kone kaatunut enkä ole tottunut tulkitsemaan näkymää. Gnome-shell luki kahteen otteeseen siinä
<Echramath> Mun kernel panicit on olleet lähes poikkeuksetta rautavikoja kuitenkin.
<Echramath> Tai rikkinäinen ajuri.
<shanttu> Pääseekö tietoja lukemaan jostain näin seuraavalla käynnistyksellä?
<Echramath> Ei se imo mihinkään levylle enää siinä vaiheessa kirjoita.
<shanttu> Juuri lueskelin näin ilmeisesti olevan
<shanttu> Kaatui taas. Liittyy ilmeisesti audio-puoleen.
<shanttu> minulla on ollut ulkoinen kortti käytössä vuosia ja toiminut hyvin
<Myrtti> jos ei ole jo tehnyt automaattisesti, suosittelen levyntarkistusta
<shanttu> Myrtti, hyvä idea.
<Echramath> Aja memtestiä yö.
<Myrtti> se on toinen joo
<shanttu> Selvät sävelet
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-16
<elias_a> Auttakees nyt.
 * n1ko auttaa
<elias_a> Etänä käyttäjä, joka on asentanut Teamviewer-binäärin repojen ulkopuolelta.
<elias_a> Sovellus näkyy starttivalikossa.
<elias_a> Mites mä nyt autan sitä kaivamaan sen binäärin polun että se saa sen autostarttiin?
<zacura> which teamviewer
<zacura> omalla koneella antaa /usr/bin/teamviewer
<elias_a> Kiitän!
<Tm_T> elias_a: "which teamviewer" kertoo missä "teamviewer" binääri sijaitsee jos se on pathissa alkuunkaan
<elias_a> Ai niin - sehän on mahdollista asentaa niin että se ei mene polkuun lainkaan.
<elias_a> deb-paketista kuulemma asennettu.
<Tm_T> sitten /usr/share/applications/<ohjelmannimi>.desktop on usein paikka missä ne "käynnistyskuvaketiedostot" ovat
<Tm_T> mikä lie se oikeampi termi noille...
<elias_a> vähän hämää että miksei se löydä sitä locatella...
<elias_a> tai ainakin väittää ettei löydä.
<zacura> jos on vasta asennettu niin voi olla että locaten tietokanta ei ole vielä päivittynyt
<Myrtti> sudo updatedb
<elias_a> Myrtti: Tehtiin, mutta jostain syystä evotti.
<Mirv> tämä saattaa olla relevantti niille joilla oli vielä UEFI-ongelmia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim/+bug/1100247
<elias_a> tijsptjsp.
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1100247 in shim (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu on laptop without enabling Legacy mode" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> eli jotain vielä puuttuu joillekin koneille
<elias_a> Jahas.
<elias_a> Mun nettiyhteys lagittaa taas sikana.
<tabasko> mulla on MySQL:ssa tyontekija -taulu jossa on nimi,palkka ja postinro kentät. Postinro -kentästä on viiteavain postitus-tauluun josta haluaisin mukaan postitoimipaikan. Ei vain meinaa onnistua :S
<tabasko> http://pastebin.com/Q1DSPi3h
<tabasko> menee kyllä läpi, mutta antaa "Empty set"
<tabasko> haluan siis listata nimen, palkan väliltä 4000-4040 ja postitoimipaikan joka sijaitsee tuon postitus-taulun takana
<zacura> SELECT Nimi, Palkka FROM ... palauttaa ainoastaan Nimen ja palkan, ei postitoimipaikkaa
<zacura> onko POSTITUS.Postitoimipaikka kentässä varmasti postinumero
<tabasko> ihmettelin tuota aika pitkään, vaihdoin tuon tilalle POSTITUS.Postinumero niin alkoi toimia
<tabasko> kiitos zacura :)
<tabasko> tai hmm
<tabasko> jep, toimii!
<elias_a> Nonnii. Alkaa selviämään. Ilmeisesti se teamviewer asentuu debiili-paketista niin, että oikeudet on pyllyllään.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-17
<Mirv> Saksasta sais ihan hyvää perus-Ubuntu-pakettia http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/COMPAQ-Compaq-CQ2900-G645T-4GB-500GB,48353,286816,501511.html
<Mirv> jos sais Suomesta niin oikeastaan tutulla olisi tarvekin, mutta taitaa mennä osien osteluksi
<Mirv> tuolla kun ei taida olla toimitusta Suomeen
<anger> En kyllä ostaisi konetta noilla spekseillä
<Mirv> nuo speksit olisi just sopivat tarpeeseen nähden tällä kertaa, sandy bridgeä prossukin
<Mirv> ja vielä T-malli joten kokoonpano lienee hiljainenkin kun on läppärin tehonkulutus
<Mirv> sandy bridge on siitä hauska että Intel ei ole keksinyt tapoja huonontaa sitä halvemmillekaan brändeillensä, edes Celeronille
<Mirv> tai no niissä single core -celeroneissa on onnistunut
<anger> Sääli kyllä että linuxilla olevia valmiita koneita ei juuri ole
<Mirv> ...Suomessa
<anger> Itekin tuli etsiskeltyä läppäriä, aika mahdoton tapaus ilman windows-veroa
<anger> Ne muutamat mallit mitä löytyi oli teholtaan alakanttiin mutta hinnaltaan vastaavasti yläkanttiin
<Mirv> mulla on yksi Ubuntu-läppäri Suomesta ostettuna, mutta ei sitäkään Dellin mallia taida enää olla Suomessa... tosin ne kyllä toimittelee kaikenlaista kun niille vaan soittaa
<Mirv> N-seriessinä löytyy tosin myös eli ilman käyttistä
<Mirv> mutta siis vain yrityksille
<anger> Tuli sitten hankittua suosiolla mäkki :)
<Mirv> kuluttaja-Linux-läppärit Suomessa on se viimeinen korpimaa..
<Mirv> mac os -vero :(
<anger> Hauska kyllä, toi mäkki on kde-käyttäjälle aika tutun tuntuinen heti kättelyssä
<Mirv> joo mäkin kun vuosi sitten ostin ultrabookia niin kun ei ollut toivoa niin pallottelin Zenbookin ja Airin välillä ja valitsin Zenbookin
<anger> Suurimpina eroina että liimaksikoneet on vähän mitä sattuu
<Mirv> nyt olis Dell XPS 13 -devaajamasiina, en tiedä saisko sitä puhelimitse kyselemällä vaikka varsinaisesti vain USA:ssa myynnissä
<anger> Ja ei ainakaan ole tullut vielä mitään juttua jota pitäisi erityisesti tunkata toimintakuntoon
<anger> Linuxissa kyllä on aina joku juttu levällään
<Mirv> mä en oikein päässyt sinuiksi mac os:n kanssa kun joskus jouduin sitä puolisen vuotta ajoittain käyttämään..
<anger> Noi eleet on kyllä aika käteviä
<anger> Ja en kyllä ole törmännyt aiemmin yhtä laadukkaaseen rautaan
<topyli> mullakin olis vanha macbook, antakaa laturi :
<anger> Duuniläppäri on itse asiassa kalliimpi kuin toi mäkki, silti ihan paska
<Mirv> jos macceja saisi Ubuntu-tuettuna niin ostaisin, vaikkakin tällä hetkellä Air on jäljessä Ultrabookeja näytön osalta.
<anger> Tajuttoman kokoinen järkäle mutta tehoa vähemmän ja padit yms. huonommin toimivia
<Mirv> rauta on yleensä ihan kohdillaan tosin ei aina spekseiltään kärkeä
<anger> En ymmärrä miksi tähän läppäriin on pitänyt tunkea vanhanmallinen levy...
<anger> Kyllä se ssd pitää joka koneessa nykyään olla
<Mirv> kyllä siinä macbook pro:ssakin jota käytin oli ihan ok näppäimistö, tosin touchpadista en pitänyt
<Mirv> tässä ekan sukupolven zenbookissa taas ei ole ihan täydellinen näppis, tokassa sukupolvessa on kuulemma kohdillaan
<anger> touchpadissa ehkä ainoa minua häirinnyt ominaisuus on klikkauksen jäykkyys
<peku> anger: eihän sitä mekaanista klikkausta kannata käyttää, tapping toimii hyvin + eleet
<anger> ok, paljon on vielä opeteltavaa noista eleistä yms
<drpepper_> Kysyn yhtä juttua kuulema  haluisin asentaa ubuntu 12.04 tahtoisin Xp rinnalle  oon uusi käyttäjä ja annatko te ohjeita tohon wubi asennus ohjelmaan
<n1ko> jaaha taas tämä trolli
<drpepper_> Enkä ole
<drpepper_> oon uusi käyttäjä tahdon ubuntun 12.04 tahdon Win xp rinnalle ja tahdon ohjeet wubi ohjelmaan
<drpipper> kuka voi auttaa halusiin asentaa ubuntu 12.04 ja tahdon Xp rinnalle ja tahdon ohjeet wubi ohjelmaan
<ighea> kaikkea voi aina haluta
<anger> Taksa on ollut tyypillisesti 100€/tunti, minimilaskutus 3h
<drpipper> ei sitten
<anger> Mutta kerrotaan nyt protip heti alkuun: jyrää se xp
<drpipper> trolli te ootte ette te osaa
<drpipper> Ei sitten
<n1ko> luovuttipa se nopeasti tällä erää
<anger> Huonoa palvelua :(
<zets> :DD
<elias_a> Jahas - oli taas honvailla uusi nicki :)
<kirvesAxe> :D
<shanttu> Iltaa. Pidin ulkoisen kovoni hereillä touchia käyttäen. Nyt se ei kuitenkaan toimi, enkä saa virheilmoitusta. /bin/touch /dev/sdb1 &>/dev/null (Kovo on mountattu dev/sdb1)
<czr> toi touch virkistaa vain device-noodin aikaleimoja
<czr> ei koske kovon tiedostojarjestelmaan tai kovon pintaan
<czr> vaihda touchin kohteeksi se liitospiste minne olet kovon tiedostojarjestelman liittanyt
<czr> silloin touch osuu sen tiedostojarjestelman juurihakemistoon ja se aiheuttaa kirjoituksen
<czr> jos kyseessa on lasikiekko niin se on ok. jos taas usb-flash yms niin ei kannata.
<shanttu> czr, toimi. Kiitos. Ihan tuollainen perinteinen. Ärsyttävästi menee lepoon jopa kesken biisin
<czr> np :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-18
<Ville> kuka voi auttaa mua ?
<Ville> mul on yksi problema
<Echramath> Kerro vaan, katotaan sitten onko joku perillä.
<Ville> En voi sammuttaa tietokonetta
<Ville> kyllä normaalisti voin käynistää uudelleen
<Echramath> Ok?
<Ville> Osaatko sää tota juttua ?
<Kilpuri> Ihan oikeasti onko tämä taas sama trolli vai onko Villellä monen käyttäjän istuntoja auki?
<Ville> ei ole
<Ville> monta käyttäjää
<Ville> kilppuri sää vaan kiusaat
<ninnnu> IP viittaa rölöön
<Kilpuri> sudo poweroff
<Ville> ok kokeilen
<Kilpuri> en viitsinyt kirjoittaa sitä shutdownia
<happosade> Onko tolla eroa halttiin
<happosade> tai shutdown now:iin?
<ninnnu> ei juuri mitenkään
<Kilpuri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<Kilpuri> emt
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sIkj7Q -> 12.04 - Shutdown does not power off computer - Ask Ubuntu
<Kilpuri> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<Ville_> Kiitos paljon
<Kilpuri> Mixiköhän minäkään näitä googlailen, kun en ymmärrä itsekkään.
<Ville_> ?? toinen ville ?
<Ville_> Vasta hoksasin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-19
<Aku506> Tietäiskö kukaan hyvää sovellusta jolla voisi kirjoittaa näytölle? (Siis esityskäyttöön) Täytyisi toimia kakkosnäytöllä. Compizin työkalu ei toimi kakkosnäytöllä, Gromit ei toimi ollenkaan, Ardesia toimii kahden näytön kanssa erittäin puutteellisesti. (Ei voi klikata mitään) Alkaa olemaan ideat loppu
<Kilpuri> Aku506:  Miten sinä olet virittänyt ton jutun jos se kakkosnäyttö ei toimi oikein mitenkään?
<Kilpuri> En ole esityksiä pitänyt, mutta minulla on oikein hyvin toimivat 2 näyttöä (nVidian suljettu ajuri)
<Aku506> Siis kakkosnäyttö toimii ihan hyvin muulloin paitsi noiden näytöllepiirto-ohjelmien kanssa
<Kilpuri> aha. No en sano yhtään mitään sitten, hämäsi toi "kirjoittaa" tossa aikaisemmin.
<Aku506> Piirtää piti sanomani...
<Myrtti> Mirv: ♥
<Tm_T> Myrtti: jooh, kiukuttaa ):
<Mirv> Myrtti: jesh..
 * Mirv @ bussi/away
<GilpiGonna> ....
<Tm_T> no moi
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Avoin_El%C3%A4m%C3%A4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xzFVvs -> 3x04 Avoin Elämä - Viikon VALO #108 | Viikon VALO
<Kilpuri> Hienoa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-20
<Dahlaine> jahas, ubuntu 12.4 päivityksen yhteydessä lopetti Canon MP190 tulostamasta yhtään mitään... Tulostin toimii moitteetta winukassa, ja ubuntukin tunnistaa laitteen mukamas
<Kilpuri> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/02/install-canon-printer-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<Kilpuri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090566
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vUdNZD -> [ubuntu] Installing a Canon MP190 in Ubuntu. Is it possible? - Ubuntu Forums
<Kilpuri> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/etsi.html?cx=011221610743224203811%3Aqxdhwbdrkrm&cof=FORID%3A11&q=Canon+MP190+12.04&sa=Hae
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KDAsnd -> Haku - Ubuntu Suomi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-13
<tewdin> simple screen recorder - paljonko hz äänessä? audacityllä tein oman äänen, mutta en saa millään synkattua. tuntuu videon ääni olevan paljon pidempi. onko videon äänet kussut?
<tewdin> tai siis menevän jotenkin hitaammin puhe ja välit kuin audacityn.
<tewdin> siinä voi vaihtaa vain bitratea eikä hertzejä
<Kilpuri> häh
<anacron> tewdin: kannattaa lisätä ne äänet jollain videoeditorilla
<Kilpuri> minä olen tehnyt noita Kdenlivellä.
<tewdin> joo kdenlive on ihan jees editointiin, mutta se ei ollutkaan ongelma.
<tewdin> mikäs sitten on paras softa mikä osaa ottaa monesta kanavasta ääniä erillisiin tiedostoihin jos ne pitää silleen säätää?
<tewdin> meinaan peliäänet ja kaverin teamspeakistä tulevat äänet pitää saada nätisti otettua
<anacron> no esim. just audacity on hyvä jos haluut erotella omiksi raidoikseen
<anacron> en oo tehny linuxilla mitään editointijuttuja pitkään aikaan joten en osaa sanoa tarkemmin, mutta periaatteessa sen editorin pitäis kyllä osata konvertoida se audio oikein jos tulee synkka-ongelmia frameraten ja sampling raten takia
<tewdin> osaako audacity muka samaa aikaa kaapata minun oman mikin sekä täysin toisesta lähteestä (mikä ei ole mikki edes) ääntä
<Kilpuri> en sano mitään, kun en ole ajatellut asiaa tollein. Sovellusvalikoimassa on kyllä hakusanalla "ääni" paljon kiluja ja kaluja.
<tewdin> eli mitä olen ennen tehnyt windowsilla: pelaan peliä kaverin kanssa, fraps tai obs tallentaa videoon peliäänet ja kaverin äänet, oman äänen sitten audacityllä.
<anacron> en kyllä oo koskaan kokeillu nauhottaa ääntä kahdesta lähteestä erillisille raidoille audacityllä
<tewdin> sit editoin vaan merkin mukaan oman äänen siihen oikeaan kohtaan
<anacron> mut siis kysymyshän on nyt ns. virtuaalilaitteista
<tewdin> nyt vain on ongelma, että kun synkkaan oman äänen 1234-kohtaan, alkaa videon kaverin ääni menemään nopeammin
<tewdin> tai siis puheet on liian myöhässä
<Sysi> vaatiskohan tuo jotaki jack-setuppia että sais tehtyä kunnolla
<tewdin> minulla ei ole jackiä ollenkaan tällä hetkellä
<Kilpuri> ja noita ei saa Kdenlivellä kohdalleen?
<tewdin> olen koittanut vaihtaa oman audion hz sekä tehdä videon uudestaan uudella hz:llä (eli molemmissa sit sama), mutta ei auta mitään.
<tewdin> kdenlivellä pitäisi siis vain synkata tekemäni merkki ja vóila, mutta joku bugaa
<Sysi> jack ei oo defaulttina mutta sitä käytetään yleensä ku tehään jotaki edistyneempää
<mlpug> mä otan ääniä talteen jack_capturella
<tewdin> onkos semmoista helppoa väsätä
<mlpug> mutta näinköhän sinun softat osaa jackkiin syöttää
<mlpug> mun käsittääkseni nimittäin sinne saa vain niistä softista joissa asia on huomioitu eli ne tukevat jackkia
<anacron> tewdin: kokeile jollain erillisellä ohjelmalla säätää se audion "framerate" kohdalleen tai tee kdelivellä testiksi vaikka uus projekti jossa tarkistat frameratet kohdalleen
<anacron> tää ei varsinaisesti auta mut selitetty auki tota asiaa http://library.creativecow.net/lyon_matt/fixing-fcp-assets/1
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/q7bT8m -> CreativeCOW
<mlpug> tewdin, voithan sä kokeilla mitkä sinun tarvitsemista softista ilmestyvät jackkiin eli käynnistät qjackctl, clickaat connections nappulaa, jos sinun tarvitsemat softat näkyvät siellä alsa/audio tabeissa niin sitten voit terminaalissa kirjoittaa jack_capture ja äänet ilmestynevät (melkolailla oikeassa synkronissa) tallettuvaan tiedostoon
<mlpug> mutta kuten kirjoitin, niin luulisin, että homma kilpistyy siihen, että sinun tarvitsemat äänilähteet eivät ilmesty tuonne jackkiin
<tewdin> alsassa on kaikki äänet tällä hetkellä. blue yeti toimii mikkinä ja äänet tulee logitechin z506:n kautta.
<tewdin> mutta tarvittaessa ois kyl g35 kans
<tewdin> sekä pari kuulokeliitäntää
<mlpug> jaa no ehkä se sitten toimii jos on alsassa
<tewdin> ainakin luulisin noi olevan alsaa
<Kilpuri> onkos toi Jokosher mistään kotoisin.
<Kilpuri> en ole kokeillut, mutta äkkiä katsottuna se ottaisi ääntä monessta erilaisesta paikasta. Alsa, jack jne.
<tewdin> saakos sen aptilla?
<tewdin> en haluaisi pistää ylimääräisiä paketteja ilman
<tewdin> joo näyttää olevan
<jluttine> kellään kokemusta Terratec Cinergy HTC XS HD -digiviritin USB-tikusta?
<jluttine> vähän ristiriitaisen/epäselvän oloista tietoa löydän sen suhteen että toimiiko linuxissa/ubuntussa..
<puhuri> onko tuossa (kuten monessa) että on eri piireillä olevia versioita samalla kauppanimellä ja -kodilla
<jluttine> jaa-a, en tiiä :/
<mjr> tjaa, mulla oli vaan xs diversity
<mjr> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec sanoo että ei, linkkaa lähteenä viestiin vuodelta 2009
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/kCr0rK -> TerraTec - LinuxTVWiki
<crope> jluttine: jos se on ATI/AMD piirillä niin ei toimi
<jluttine> en tiiä kertooko nää jotain tuosta:
<jluttine> Empia em2884
<jluttine> Micronas DRX-K
<jluttine> NXP TDA18271
<crope> joo toi pelaa
<crope> näyttää olevan tuolla em28xx ajurissa "Terratec Cinergy HTC USB XS"
<crope> 	{ USB_DEVICE(0x0ccd, 0x008e),	/* Cinergy HTC USB XS Rev. 1 */
<crope> 			.driver_info = EM2884_BOARD_TERRATEC_HTC_USB_XS },
<crope> 	{ USB_DEVICE(0x0ccd, 0x00ac),	/* Cinergy HTC USB XS Rev. 2 */
<crope> 			.driver_info = EM2884_BOARD_TERRATEC_HTC_USB_XS },
<crope> tommoset USB IDs
<jluttine> en tiiä onko kriittistä että HD puuttuu nimestä
<jluttine> voi olla ehkä eri versioita nimestä
<jluttine> mut luulis että toimii
<crope> joo voi olla. esim. hauppaugella tais olla HVR-930C ja HVR-930C HD jotka on täysin eri tikkuja
<crope> monesti se nimiki saattaa olla ihan sama, sisällä vaan erilaiset piirit
<jluttine> onko toi siis sellai että vois toimia käytännössä suoraan vai että on saatavilla toimimaan kun kääntelee ja konffailee ajureita?
<jluttine> siis jos toi toimis tuolla em28xx:llä
<mjr> tjoo, tuolla wikissä ei kyllä ole ilman HD:ta just tuollaista mallinimeä, mutta eipä se mitään tarkoita
<tewdin> olen nyt vähä tutkinut ja hutkinut ja minusta tuo pelivideon äänisynkki menee pieleen eikä ongelma ollutkaan mistään sen pahemmasta
<tewdin> sama ongelma oli kun yritin scriptalla live striimata
<tewdin> äänet on jäljessä kuvasta
<tewdin> voikos sille tehdä mitään
<tewdin> tai siis voihan sen äänen irrottaa ja pistää editorilla, mut mahtaako se sit jätättää enemmänkin eli ei toimisi ollenkaan enää vai jos vain siirtää kerran niin onkos se ok? :D
<tewdin> onkos kukaa leikkinyt tommosilla
<tewdin> ja mites sen sais synkattua paremmin tulevaisuudessa vai pitääkö tosiaan vain ottaa aina kaikki erilliseksi
<Kilpuri> Minä siirtäisin koko hoitoa Kdenliellä
<Kilpuri> Kdenlivellä*
<Kilpuri> ainakin kokeilisin ensiksi sillein.
<tewdin> saa nähdä selviääkö tämä ubuntu edes ensimmäistä kuukautta :D
<Kilpuri> tewdin:  Voi olla, että en ihan tajunnut ongelmaasi, koska en ole tehnyt ihan samoja juttuja. Saitko mitään tolkkua tohon hommaan?
<tewdin> en oikein. jos haluaa videota tehdä niin joutuu klipsimään oman äänitiedoston miljoonaan osaan ja sovittamaan juttuihin. :D
<tewdin> mut seuraavaa kertaa ajatellen pitäisi saada peliäänet/muut äänet kunnolla.
<tewdin> varmaan testailen sitä jackiä mistä aikaisemmin juteltiin
<tewdin> jos kaikki äänet on samalla tavalla tuotettu ja erillisinä tiedostoina niin sittenhän sen ei pitäisi olla kauhia ongelma. olettaen, että video menee samaa vauhtia niiden kanssa. ihan outoja ongelmia tullut.
<tewdin> mitäs kaikkia paketteja tarttee tohon jackiin
<tewdin> ja onkos millään mahdollista tuhota kaikkea turhaa koneelta? esim. kun poistaa apt-get remove (--purge) niin jää tiedostoja kuitenkin
<jjo> purgella jos ottaa, niin kaikki asennetut tiedostot poistuvat kyllä
<jjo> käytön aikana generoituja ei tosin sit poisteta
<jjo> mutta usein ne kuitenkin sijaitsevat suht loogisissa paikoissa, eikä niitä läheskään joka softa edes generoi
<jjo> on tuohon siivoamiseen jotain softia ollut, mutta niitäkin käyttäessä pitää kuitenkin tietää mitä on tekemässä
<tewdin> entäs jos on jotain itse kääntänyt zipistä? mites ne lähtee?
<tewdin> en löytänyt tuosta yhdestä paketista mitää poistokomentoa
<stargaze78> hi there...anyone speak english?
<Kilpuri> speak
<stargaze78> Hi Kilpuri ... I'd like to create an Ubuntu account for me, but I want to use an email provider that has server in Finland, not US. Can you recommend me one?
<stargaze78> when I say Ubuntu account, I mean Ubuntu One account
<Kilpuri> I do not know the matter
<Kilpuri> Maybe someone else knows
<elias_a> I do not understand the motive.
<stargaze78> the motive is simple, I just want to create an account that has an enail address on Finland, not US
<Kilpuri> http://www.luukku.com/luukku?item=address&op=register
<elias_a> As I said I do not understand the motive but grab one of the gratis providers like Luukku, Suomi24 or MTV3
<stargaze78> thanks elias, that's what I need ... I know it may be confusing for you guys, but I just want to get rid of US email providers :)
<elias_a> stargaze78: It is not confusing at all ;-)
<elias_a> stargaze78: I'd like to isolate US from the Internet alltogether due to NSA.
<Kilpuri> all they want out of the U.S.
<stargaze78> yes, that's why I want my emails in a server in Finland ... not that I have things to hide, but I don't want people from US looking my emails, it's just ridiculous
<elias_a> stargaze78: Do not count on SSL hindering NSA from snooping you.
<stargaze78> yes, I'm aware of all these things, including encrypting email and etc ... the thing I want is a server to keep my emails in a country that has different laws from US
<elias_a> stargaze78: FYI - all EU countries have same data protection laws.
<stargaze78> I heard that Scandinavian countries has better protection, like FInland, Norway, Switzerland, Iceland ... or all EU are the same?
<elias_a> stargaze78: There is really no sigint like NSA in Finland.
<elias_a> In legal terms all EU countries are the same.
<stargaze78> hmm, so Finland is a good choice I believe
<elias_a> In practice the Nordic countries especially Finland, Norway are safer. Switzerland is good, too.
<stargaze78> I see ... do you know if these servers you suggested me accept IMAP or they are just POP3?
<elias_a> I actually do not know as I've used other services for years.
<stargaze78> that's ok, I'll use google translator on the FAQ and try to find it
<elias_a> You probably find all the pages in Finnish with no English translations...
<stargaze78> i have a browser plugin to translate the entire page, I'll try :)
<stargaze78> THanls Elias, need to go back to work, have a nice day/night there!
<stargaze78> Thanks**
<elias_a> stargaze78: np.
 * Mikaela muistuttaa kanavan #ubuntu-fi-en olemassaolosta.
<Kilpuri> Se kanava lienee melko tyhjä.
<Mikaela> Channel #ubuntu-fi-en: 9 nicks (1 op, 0 voices, 8 normals)
<anacron> aika turhia on oikeestaan noi muut suomalaiset ubuntu kanavat
<anacron> ei täälläkään oo ruuhkaa niin etteikö täällä vois puhua muista turhista jutuista
<anacron> ja itseasiassa vaikka offtopicilla oonkin niin täällä puhutaan enemmän offtopic juttuja kuin siellä
<Mikaela> Aina on joku joka häätää offtopicciin :)
<Mikaela> !offtopic
<lubotu3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mikaela> Hmm, kääntämätön factoidi.
<anacron> on se tavallaan hyvä käytäntö ei siinä
<tewdin> osaakos lxde tai lubuntu käyttää työpöytiä yhtä tehokkaasti kuin gnome remix?
<tewdin> windows nappulasta vain ja valitsee mitä haluaa
<tewdin> muuten vaikuttais ihan jees
<Sysi> ctrl alt ja nuolinapit ja menee mihin haluaa
<elias_a> Eipä olisi kannattanut alkaa USB2:n yli pienentämään 2 teran kokoista osiota...
<elias_a> Kestää melko lailla.
<Kilpuri> Minä luulin, että se on "SUPER-nappula", en tiennyt Ubuntussa olevan windows nappulaa.
<Echramath> Ei se Ubuntussa olekaan...
<anacron> hehheh
<tewdin> Sysi: gnome remix antaa kaikki avoinna olevat nätisti riviin ja siitä ohjelmasta painamalla pääsee suoraan oikeaan ohjelmaan ja oikealle työpöydälle :D
<tewdin> tykkään kyl siitä. toisaalta tykkäisin enemmän ns. vanhanaikaisesta tyylistä.
<tewdin> logitechin näppäimistössä on windows :D
<tewdin> jos haluaa kokeilla sitä niin kannattaakos ottaa lxde vai lubuntu-desktop?
<tewdin> jälkimmäinen varmaa heittää paljon ylimääräistä roinaa päälle
<Kilpuri> tewdin:  Miksi puhut Lubuntusta, saahan sinulla tietysti olla Lubuntu, mutta eikö rauta riitä Ubuntuun?
<tewdin> kattelin tuossa eri työpöytiä ja näytti kivalle. lxden viekussa oli lubuntu-desktop, siksi. ja ainakin tänään ollut vähän hidastelua aika ajoin kun on kokeillut pelitallennuksia ja muuta semmoista.
<Kilpuri> juu juu. sitä vaan olin sanomassa, että saahan Ubuntuun muutakin, kuin Unityn käsittääkseni.
<tewdin> minulla ei ole unitya, minulla on gnome remix.
<Kilpuri> ai niin.
<tewdin> unity on rumempi ja huonompi versio siitä. :D
<tewdin> imo
<tewdin> ja tossa on muistaakseni joku lisäkiva
<Kilpuri> en ajatellut / ymmärtänyt, Minulle Unity on riittänyt vaikka oli minulla kokeeksi joku palkki missä käveli pingviinejä
<tewdin> joo unity kyl muistaakseni on minun miniläppärillä
<tewdin> en tosin ole sitäkään taas vuoteen käyttänyt
<anacron> fluxboxiin oon yleensä ite aina palannut jos tarvii kevyttä
<anacron> noi on vähän preferenssejä mistä tykkää, joillekkin sekään ei oo tarpeeks kevyt
<anacron> sit toisaalta lxde on taas jo vähän täynnä turhuuksia
<anacron> kokeilisin ite kaikkia mahdollisia koska linuxin työpöytäkäytössä se menee tosi henkilökohtaseks preferensseiks kun vaihtoehtoja on niin paljon
<tewdin> minulle kevyt ja nätti käyttis sekä hyvä ikkunointisysteemi ois ne pointit.
<jjo> cinnamon on riittävän kevyt ja hieman parempi kuin gnome2
<tewdin> cinnamon on paska ikkunoinnissa, imo :P
<anacron> kevyt, nätti ja hyvä on kaikki mielipideasioita :D
<jjo> miten?
<Kilpuri> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh3L0-AJLtc   <--tuolla on TUX
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ZjddF8 -> Ubuntu 12.04 Cool Compiz Cairo Dock Theme (RegRunner) - YouTube
<tewdin> minulla on se meinaa käytössä myös. et voi vain heittää ohjelmia paikasta toiseen.
<jjo> niin no, kai se on mihin on tottunut, mä vien softat nuolinäppäimillä paikoilleen
<anacron> eiks toi nyt oo aika monessa ikkunoinnissa muutenkin
<jjo> mut ei mulla ole kuin neljä työpöytää muutenkaan
<anacron> tai siis ei niitä hiirellä kyllä yleensä heitellä vaan aktiiviset siirretään työpöydälle x
<tewdin> minulla on siis pahimmillaan yhdellä minecraft, yhdellä chatit, kolmannella selain/irc/term/polly, sit randomisti neljäs jos tarvetta.
<tewdin> gnome remixissä on oikeassa laidassa se palkki missä näkyy työpöydät niin on helppo keskeltä vetästä :D
<jjo> niin no joo, jos niitä haluaa hiirellä liikutella
<jjo> mä haluan virtuaalityöpöydän gridiin ja sit liikutella aktiivista softaa työpöydältä toiselle näppiksellä
<anacron> imo helpompaa vaan ottaa joku ikkuna aktiiviseks ja siirtyä suoraan sille työpöydälle näppäimillä mihin sen haluaa, mut nää on näit et kuka tykkää mistäkin
<jjo> ja 2x2 gridissä siirtoja on enintään kaksi
<jjo> sekunnissa perillä
<anacron> joo oon samoilla linjoilla kyll
<Sysi> varmaan lxde:ssäki ne saa näkymän paneeliin ja openboxin (ikkunamanageri) conffattua vaikka alttabaamaan kaikkien ikkunoiden läpi tai tehtäväpalkin näyttämään kaikkien virtupöytien ikkunat
<pesasa> jjo, anacron: Samoilla linjoilla täälläkin. 2x2 ruudukko KDE-työpöydällä.
<Kilpuri> Minä olen niin tyhmä, että minulle riittää 2 näyttöä. onko tämä sitten 1X2 työpöytää.
<pesasa> No on mulla kaksi näyttöäkin. :-)
<Kilpuri> jos klikkaan tota työpöytä kuvaa, niin 8 toi näyttää.  Käytän kuitenkin näitä jotka näen.
<jjo> on mulla läppärillä 3x3
<jjo> pöytäkoneella riittää vähempi, kun näyttö on suurempi ja resoluutio parempi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-14
<tewdin> onpas hassua kun simple screen recorder pistää videoon vain 3-10 fps vaikka minecraftissa oli 60+ fps. o_O
<tewdin> mahtaako ubuntulla, tai ylipäätänsä linuxilla, olla yhtään toimivaa kokonaisuutta tähän. kaikissa jotain pientä vikaa.. :D
<Sysi> tewdin: kannattaa kokeilla ainakin ubuntusta uusin versio ja lts ja ehkä jotaki muuta distroa, vaikka fedora ja debian jos ei saa asioita pelaamaan
<Sysi> ja tietenki kannattaa kokeila softia ristiin
<tewdin> Sysi: 13.10 on käytössä, se on kai uusin turvallinen versio
<Ya_Yagi> uusin ainakin
<Ya_Yagi> harmi ku ubuntu ei ottanut tätä gnome-shelliä, toimii oikein kivasti ja jopa paremmin ku unity
<Hejkki_> onks joku 14.04 beta jo olemas tai alfa tms
<Hejkki_> en kyl suosittele normikäyttöön mitää betoja mut silti mietin =D
<Ya_Yagi> onhan ne sen 10.04:n jo laittaneet jakeluun mutta se on vielä kehitysvaiheessa
<Ya_Yagi> 14.04:n :D
<Hejkki_> joo
<Hejkki_> jestas ku oon intoutunu espanjalaiseen musiikkiin
<anacron> eihä talvi oo ees päässy vauhtiin viel
<anacron> :-D
<Hejkki_> no ei vai? 18 astetta pakkasta tääl
<Hejkki_> piti kömpiä takaluukun kautta autoon ku keskuslukitus jäässä jotenki
<Hejkki_> aukes vaa takaluukku siis
<anacron> fillarilla tulin ite töihin
<Hejkki_> jotkut on ahkeria
<Hejkki_> jotkut ei
<Hejkki_> no kävin mä kaupas 3+km suuntaansa tos 17 asteen pakkasel kerta
<Hejkki_> että en ihan kaikken laiskin oo silti
<Hejkki_> sais olla kyl talvet jotaki +15°C
<anacron> joo, mut tuntuu jakavan mielipiteit
<Hejkki_> lämpötilako?
<anacron> joo ja toi lumitilanne
<anacron> mun mielest ei tarvis olla tääl eteläs kyll ollenkaa lunta
<jjo> Hejkki_: alpha1 on, alpha2 tulee 23. päivä ja beta1 helmikuun 27.
<jjo> anacron: eiku pitäis olla enempi lunta
<anacron> jjo: ei pitäis :-D
<Aku506> Yritän asentaa Ubuntua, mutta bootatessa tulee vain seuraava viesti eikä mitään muuta. Miten sen saisi korjattua?
<Aku506> SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre7 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Echramath> Liekö se sitten eksoottinenkin koje?
<Aku506> Peruskauraa
<jaywink> Aku506, oisko boottidiskin teko mennyt pieleen?
<Aku506> Kokeilin jo tehdä uudestaankin, mutta ei auttanut.
<Aku506> Nyt tosin löysin netistä vihdoin hyvänkuuloisen ohjeen. Kokeilen sitä nyt ensiksi.
<Aku506> Jos tämä nyt auttaa, niin sitten on taas kyseessä "toisilta kysyminen auttaa, vaikkei vastausta ehdi saadakaan" -efekti. Saa nähdä.
<Mikaela> Millä tavalla muuten teit käynnistyslevyn?
<Aku506> Unetbootinilla.
<Aku506> Paitsi että ensimmäisen tein muuten toisella sovelluksella. Ootas hetki
<Aku506> Universal USB installerilla.
<Mikaela> Debian puolella väitetään, että Unetbootinila tulee usein ongelmia ja siellä kehotetaan käyttämään Win32 Disk Imagegeria. Ubuntulla ei pitäisi olla ongelmia sen kanssa.
<Sysi> jossaki välissä unetbootinilla tais olla ongelmia 13.10 kanssa, mutta eikö siinäki oo vaihtoehtona bitcopy
<Sysi> melkein kaikki boottaamattomat usbit mistä oon kuullu on tehty universal usb instalerilla
<Aku506> Kokeilen sitten tuota Win32 disk imageria. Unetbootin toi esiin oman käynnistyssivunsa, joka jumittui.
<Aku506> Ei auta. Nyt pääsen purppuranväriseen ruutuun, jossa on alhaalla ukko ja näppäimistö, mutta jäätyy siihen.
<Aku506> Mitään ideoita kenelläkään. Meinaa mennä järki, kun pari päivää olen pelkästään pähkäillyt tietokoneongelmien kanssa.
<pesasa> Et vielä kertonut koneestasi muuta kuin "peruskauraa".
<pesasa> Jättää aika paljon arvailtavaa.
<Aku506> Ubuntu 12.04 toiminut kaksi vuotta ongelmitta, Intelin integroitu näyttis, Acerin tavallinen kannettava.
<Aku506> Mitä pitäisi kertoa? Ei mulle tule mieleen paljon mitään kerrottavaa koneesta.
<Aku506> Asensin Debianin, mutta yrittäessä päivittää sitä graafinen käyttöliittymä ei enää käynnistynyt (enkä ole saanut ongelmaa ratkaistuksi), joten päätin palata takaisin Ubuntuun.
<pesasa> No ihan alkajaisiksi jotain merkkiä, mallia, ikää, prosessoria ehkä, läppäri vai pöytäkone, muistin määrää.
<pesasa> Esim. 64- vai 32-bittisyys.
<Mikaela> Saat ne vaikkapa SiW:llä tai Speccyllä tai mitä niitä nyt olikaan, jos et tiedä.
<Aku506> Acer 3830T, ikä n. 2 vuotta, Intel I3, läppäri, 4 GiB muistia, 64 bittinen.
<Aku506> Ja näyttis tarkemmin HD graphics 3000
<Aku506> Levykuva MD5:n mukaan kunnossa.
<Aku506> Ja koneella tällä hetkellä käyttiksinä Windows 7 ja Debian, josta GUI ei toimi.
<Aku506> Niin. Ja se taisi jäädä sanomatta, että yritän asentaa 13.10:ä
<pesasa> Joskus olen jollain koneella törmännyt ongelmaan näytönohjaimen kanssa, mutta silloin kone on bootannut kyllä käyntiin, mutta näyttö pimeänä. Ja taisi olla Nvidia kyseessä.
<Mikaela> Minulla oli joskus samanlainen ongelma, ettei kuvaa tullut millään jakelulla, mutta se korjaantui asentamalla epävakaa Ubuntu. Ei tosin taida olla järkevä ratkaisu, eikä syy koskaan valjennut minulle.
<Aku506> Voisikohan muistitikussa olla jotain häikkää? Pitäisikö käydä ostamassa kokeeksi uusi?
<pesasa> Mahdollista sekin tietty.
<Sysi> kannattaa kokeilla dd:ttää tikulle /dev/zero:sta pari megaa ja sitte puskea ubuntu-image sinne
<Sysi> vaikka tuon ei kai pitäis vaikuttaa jos puskee imagen oikeaoppisesti laitteelle eikä osiolle
<Mikaela> Win32 Disk Imagerin pitäisi laittaa laitteelle.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-15
<elias_a> Eikös 12.04:ssa olekaan ddrescue-pakettia ollenkaan?
<elias_a> Jaa - löysinpä kuitenkin.
<Sysi> nimellä gddrescue
<Aku506> Tuo ongelma mistä eilen oli puhetta ratkesi painamalla nuolta alaspäin, jolloin valikko tuli näkyviin ja laittamalla f6:n kautta nomodesetin päälle ja sitten myöhemmin grubin asetuksista pois.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-17
<shanttu> tulipa mieleeni, että joku ratkaisu voi olla olemassa: kuinka katsoa esim. yle areenaa siten, että toisessa näytössä (tv) se on koko näytöllä?
<shanttu> nyt olen ladannut kaiken yle-dl:n avulla
<shanttu> kyse on käsittääkseni siitä, että flash toistaa koko näytön ainoastaan ensisijaisessa näytössä. läppärissä en pysty vaihtamaan tv:tä ensisijaiseksi
<tnli> yle-dl
<tnli> Kuulostaapa hyvin käytännölliseltäsovellukselta.
<shanttu> sitä se onkin
<jjo> shanttu: no ainakin sä voit vaihtaa containeria
<Sysi> ota läppärin näyttö kokonaan pois käytöstä?
<jjo> mä katson noita areena-pätkiä popcorn hourilla, joka ei tule flashia ollenkaan
<shanttu> jjo, kiitti. vinkkejä?
<jjo> mä vaihdan kamata flv-containerista mkv-containeriin -> homma pelaa
<jjo> linuxilla mä käytin siihen transmageddonia ja valitsin vaan sekä audiolle että videolle passthrough tai jotain vastaavaa
<jjo> olisi siihen kai joku scriptikin tehtävissä verraten triviaalisti
<shanttu> Sysi, ei onnistu ainakaan kokeilemillani asetuksilla.
<Sysi> pitäis sen jollaki kalulla onnistua, xrandr/arandr tai ajurivalmistajan softa
<shanttu> Sysi, luulisi xrandrilla onnistuvan
<shanttu> tuolla näköjään ohjeet compiziin, mutta käytössä mutter (gnome shell). yhyy
<shanttu> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/y57wjW -> Ubuntu Multi-Monitor Tweaks (Full Screen Flash Fixes, Span Wallpaper Across Monitors, More) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<shanttu> onpas typerä juttu. tavallaan selvitin asian: flash tulee koko ruutuun toiselle monito
<shanttu> monitoriin kun se on päänäytön _vasemmalla_ puolella. huoh
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-18
<tumppu> joo, ilmeisesti vasemmanpuolesita pidetään päänäyttönä
<tumppu> mä kiersin ongelman alkuun asettamalla oikeesti oikeenpuoleisen näytön vasemmaks, nykyään molemmilla näytöillä on oma X
<gildean> ite oon aina pitäny vasemmanpuoleista päänäyttönä
<gildean> ehkä se on kun luonnostaan kääntyy pikkasen vasemmalle kun käyttää hiirtä oikeellä kädellä
<gildean> oikeella jopa
<gildean> omituinen typo
<tumppu> mullon vasen päänäyttönä = siinä on irkki
<tumppu> oikeenpuoleisel isommal sit katellaan jotain videoita ja surffaillaan netissä
<tale> Miten LXDE:ssä tehdään äänelle unmute?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-19
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LLs_Video_Player
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/gaEPtX -> 4x04 LLs Video Player - Viikon VALO #160 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-12
<Nakkel> Pieni ja jännä dilemma, asennettu 14.10, enabloitu VNC mutta kun siihen kytkeytyy... Saan ruudulle vain localhostin ruudun... Niinku sillai typerästi olisin muka kytkeytyny localhostiin? Vaan localhostissa ei ole VNC:tä edes.
<Nakkel> Wat ja halp?
<ninnnu> öö
<Nakkel> No sitäpä.
<ninnnu> ooksä ihan varma?
<Nakkel> Olen, varsinkin kun remoten VLC kertoo että oon kytkeytyny siihen.
<Nakkel> 13/01/2015 01.17.42 [IPv4] Got connection from client 192.168.1.105
<Nakkel> Kieltämättä olen kovin hämmentynyt tästä itsekkin.
<elias_a> Nakkel: VNC vai VLC?
<Nakkel> nnngngsdjlkgdjf
<Nakkel> VNC
<Nakkel> Oon liian vanha
<ninnnu> saanks mä kuvan?
<ninnnu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Reverse Näköjään Reverse VNC on ihan oikea juttu
<Nakkel> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-V19dUqBrGEd0dXb1dqdjhhZzQ/view?usp=sharing
<Nakkel> Vai reverse
<elias_a> Ninnu, piiloradikaalini, olisi sitä TTY-aiheista tietosuojajuttua tarjolla.
<ninnnu> elias_a: Mä oon jo suunnilleen unohtanu koko asian ja keksiny parempaa tekemistä
<elias_a> ninnnu: En yhtään epäile. :)
<elias_a> Mutta jos on jotain kiinnostuneita, mulla olisi nyt lisää tietoa tilanteesta.
<ninnnu> no huutele msg:iin
<Nakkel> Kokeillu kolmea clienttiäki ku aattelin että krdc bugaa taas, mut remmina tai xtightvncviewer kaikki heittää samaa.
<ninnnu> Nakkel: Mä haluan edelleen uskoa että sulla on vain väärä ip tai jotain.
<ninnnu> ja netstat -plnt on kans sitä mieltä että portissa 570x ei ole mitään?
<Nakkel> Kun ei ole, ja lokaalissa ei ole VNC:tä portissa 5900 edes :D
<ninnnu> no se voi olla kans 5901 tjsp
<ninnnu> on kyl hämmentävä
<Nakkel> All clear siltä rintamalta.
<ninnnu> pitääpä laittaa virtukoneeseen ku14.04 ja toistettava tää
<ninnnu> *10
<ninnnu> mitä näitä on
<Nakkel> En kyl keksi mitää järkevää tähän. :D
<Nakkel> Näytönohjain? o_O
<Nakkel> Sekoilee? En tiedä miten se vois mut...
<ninnnu> no toi vois olla näyttömuistin pala, tossa kuitenkin näkyy remmina eikä tuu sitä kaikuefektiä
<elias_a> Onko siinä koneessa, josta otat sitä yhteyttä, vain yksi käyttis vai onko siinä virtuaalikoneita?
<Nakkel> Yksi käyttis, ei virtuaalikoneita.
<Nakkel> Jännäksi tekee sekin että hiiri reagoi tohon kuten voisi olettaa. Eli meen ton remminan sisälle ni se warppaa fyysisen ruudun vastaavaan reunaan.
<Nakkel> Semmonen lisäketieto ettei toi remminan ruutu päivity sitten ekan connectin jälkeen mitenkää.
<ninnnu> No remmina ei oo se vakain mahdollinen vekotin
<ninnnu> sen verran oon huomannu
<ninnnu> minkä VNC-palvaimen sä asensit?
<ninnnu> ja miten käynnistit?
<Nakkel> ssh:lla /usr/lib/vino/vino-server kun on ensin enabloinut sen vino-preferencen kautta
<ninnnu> jaa niin sulla ei tietenkään oo molemmissa päissä kubuntua..
<Nakkel> Ubuntu toisessa, Kodi mediasentteri se
<ninnnu> onks se mikä ubuntu?
<Nakkel> 14.10
<ninnnu> k
<Nakkel> *naamapalmu* miljoonan auringon voimalla.
<ninnnu> mitäs? :)
<Nakkel> ssh -Y
<Nakkel> Meen nurkkaan häpeemään
<ninnnu> :D
<elias_a> Mitäs nyt.
<ninnnu> (ssh -X on turvallisempi)
<ninnnu> hyvin tehty
<Nakkel> Historiankirjoille tällä pitäis.
<ninnnu> elias_a: SSH:lla voi putkittaa X11-ohjelmia. "ssh -X remotehost", siellä sit vaikka "firefox" ja sulla näkyy lokaaliruudulla normaalina ikkunana naapurikoneessa pyörivä firefox.
<elias_a> Parempi tuo kuin se, että hyppää parvekkeelta alas heti ja huutaa mennessään että ÄNNÄÄSSAAAA
<elias_a> ninnnu: Juu. Tiesin tuon. Mölisin ennenkuin luin.
<Nakkel> Noh, menen tästä häiritsemästä oikeiden ihmisten juttuja, kiitimoooi
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-13
<elias_a> Nyt se hyppäs! :O
<Mikaela> ei kovin hauska vitsi
<czr> ellei ole tunnettu joogalevitoija
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-14
<markosu> Onko joku säätänyt software RAID1 toimimaan ubuntu server asennuksen jälkeen? #toisaalla neuvottiin että boot osio olisi hyvä jättää RAIDin ulkopuolelle.
<Echramath> Siis eikö software raid vähän niinkuin vaadi sen?
<markosu> En osaa sanoa kun ei ole kokemusta enkä ole ihan varma ohjeistakaan
<markosu> http://itswapshop.com/tutorial/ubuntu-how-create-software-raid-1-1204-ubuntu-linux-tutorial
<ansa> ei vaadi, raid1:lla varsinkaan
<ansa> tai oikeastaan - raid1:lla juuri ei vaadi, muilla tasoilla vaatii
<Echramath> Eikun niin raid1 on peili.
<markosu> Tuon sivun kommenteissa mainitaan että boot osion jättäminen ulkopuolelle auttaa non-booting system ongelmaan
<markosu> http://superuser.com/questions/822105/boot-partition-for-software-raid-1 Tuolla ainakin kehotetaan
<ansa> oon kyllä useamman Debianin asentanut niin että /boot on raid1:lla, tai ei siis erillistä /boot:a ollenkaan vaan root raid1:lla - toki se voi joissain tilanteissa olla tarpeen muista syistä, ts. esim pitää saada se /boot riittävän alkuun että sitä pystytään lukeamaan tms.
<ansa> mut silloinkin jos levyjen partitiotaulukot ovat identtiset, niin en näkis mitään syytä etteikö /boot vois olla peilattu - mukavampihan se on että boottaus toimii vaikka joku levy hajoaakin
<Echramath> Muistan kun mulla oli /boot PATA-levyllä, joka ei tehnyt mitään muuta.
<Echramath> Joku 2GB lätty jossa oli 30MB asiaa
<mjr> Juu tyypillisesti laitan /boot:n raid-1:lle vaikka muut levyt olis sit jotain muuta
<markosu> Mites swap?
<mjr> no kun usein kryptaan loput niin swappikin menee kryptatulle lvm:lle, mutta silloin kun en ole kryptannut eikä oo niin oleellista että kone pysyy pystyssä levyrikon yli niin oon saattanut laittaa vaan molemmille levyille samankokoiset swappipartitiot erikseen
<ansa> jos haluaa että kone ei kilahda levyrikkoon niin tietty raidille, jos nyt ylipäätään swappia nykyaikana kannattaa mihinkään tärkeämpään edes pistää. Joskus aikoinaan noissa tilanteissa tuli laitettua erillinen swap joka levylle kun nopeus oli tärkeämpi juttu.
<mjr> kaikuuko täällä :)
<mjr> toi erilliset samankokoiset swapit ellei raid on kätevä partitioinnin pitämiseen samanlaisena
<markosu> Ok, kiitos kommenteista. Eiköhän näillä vinkeillä onnistu säätö.
<mjr> muistinpas nyt itsekin lisätä kotipalvelimeen pari uuden levyn partitiota hotspareiksi...
<mjr> kun terainen levy korvautui ehjällä kaksiteraisella
<mjr> vai miksei samantien 3-way-raid-1
<mjr> kunhan seuraava 1-terainen poksahtaa niin pitää sit kyl muuttaa toi yks mirrori raid-6:ksi sen kasvaessa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-15
<boodllebat> i recently wrote a widget for ubuntu /Gnome /GTk /Unity . I have zero followers on Github and zero forks on repo but i'm trying , Project  has some glitches anybody wanna join https://github.com/argunner/StickFace Take a look though thanks
<ramla> öhhhhhh mitäs tökkäsin 14.04 tikun läppäriin (probook 6450b) ja totesin et live toimii, asennetaas
<ramla> asennuksen jälkee touchpad ei toimi, usb-hiiri ei toimi
<ramla> wat
<Echramath> Kuulostaa aika sakialta raudalta
<ramla> jopa noi vahingossaliipasunäppäimet volumelle ja wlanille sekä mistä windowssissa aukes pelekkä ie ja outlook ilman konffimahollisuutta skulaa, mut voi helvete
<ramla> nyt keksin mistä pääsee trayhinkäsiks näppäimistöllä ja näköjään wlanpiirikää ei rullaile toisin ku livessä
<gumrak> julistanpas että junanäyttöjen uudemmat mallit näkyvät pelaavan Xubuntulla
<Echramath> Sekä nopeus että kellonaika!
<gumrak> sori asemajunanäyttö
<gumrak> lähtevistä ja tulevista
<gumrak> tiltissä olevassa tuli Xubuntun logo
<spz-32> ramla: 3g probookki kysees?
<ramla> siis mobiilidata vai? ei
<spz-32> ramla: mulla vastaava 6450b 3g versio ja hyvin skulaa kaikki 14.04
<ramla> juujuu
<spz-32> ainoostaan 3g käyttöönotto voi tuottaa ongelmia jos jyrää winkun kokonaan ennen asennusta
<ramla> no, nyt o menossa tikulle 14.10 ja jos helppo ei oo helppoo nii asennan archin suatana >:O
<spz-32> muuten rauta on jo sen verran vanhaa että 14.04 kukkuu ongemitta
<spz-32> ramla: ootko muuten päivittäny biosin?
<spz-32> biosista kantsii muutenkin tarkistaa ettei siellä ole jotain asetusta usbijuttuihin tms
<ramla> jaa-a, pakko tarkistaa, en muista
<ramla> legacy usb tuki oli päällä muistaakseni
<ramla> tikku o hidas, kerkii koittaan sen
<spz-32> jos livetikulla kuitenki toimi, niin aika outoo ettei sannuksen jälkeen
<spz-32> asennuksen toki
<ramla> eipä oo kovinkaa tuore biossi. varmaan oon kattonu että mitä muutoksia, mutta ei noista sanota tuola sivulla yhtään mitään nii en oo jaksanu päivittää ku ei ollu ongelmia
<ramla> legacy usb supportin poistäppäämisellä ei ollu muuta vaikutusta ku että ei voinu buuttaa tikulta
<ramla> itseasiassa se mikä muuttu liven ja asennuksen välillä on tietysti päivitykset jotka pysty lataan sillä toimivalla wlanilla :D
<ramla> 14.10 sama juttu. ehkä se biospäivitys ny sitte
<spz-32> on kyllä kumma juttu
<spz-32> tää 6450b on  vuosimallia 2010 joten luulis uuden kernelin hanskaavan reilun neljän vuoden vanhan raudan ongelmitta
<ramla> kylläpä on biospäivitys vaikeutunu tekniikan kehittyessä. "flässää windowssissa tai tee windowssissa boottitikku täl meidän softalla joka btw ei toimi" vitun vittu
<ramla> jaa. onneks ostin ton ssdn ennenku aloin käyttistä vaihtaan, tajusin et onha se windowssi vielä olemassa tuola kiekolla. tuohon buuttitikun luomiseen käytettävän softan käynnistämiseen kun tarvii jonkun hp software frameworkin, vaikkei se sitä suoraan kerrokaan
<spz-32> juu, en kans keksiny biosin päivittämiseen muuta konstia kuin winkulla tehty boottitikku
<spz-32> ja se bios piti päivittää kahdesti kun alkuperänen oli niin vanha ettei siitä voinu päivittää suoraan uusimpaan
<ramla> mulla oli kai sit just tarpeeks uus että pysty. mutta eipä se uus biosikaa auttanu. sellasenki viä havaitsin että ei ees ethernet pärise
<ramla> mutjoo, ku on menny sydämensä särkemään nii mikäs sen parempaa aktiviteettia ku alkaa asentaa sitä archia
<ramla> tos toisaalla joku kiinnostu nii että vaati lsmod outputtii, panin sitte ku en ollu viä kerinny wipee tota levyy ja oliha tuo näkemise arvone http://i.imgur.com/y07OItZ.jpg
<eraggo> Mitähän tagia pitäisi irssissä käyttää netsplittien peittämiseen? netsplit?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-16
<tale> eraggo: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual kertoo luvussa 5.8 ainakin asetuksesta hide_netsplit_quits.
<eraggo> tale: kiitti. katson tarkemmin päivän aikana
<ighea> https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/asus-eee-pc-1015px-101_n570_2gb_250gb-kayttovalmis-netbook/346888078
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-17
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Deja_Dup
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-18
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Back_In_Time
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-18
<Tehdastehdas> Asensin Ubuntu 14.04.3a finnishremixin koneessa olleen Windows Vistan rinnalle. Vista toimii edelleen, mutta Ubuntun käynnistäessä tulee tällainen kernel-paniikki: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ea9dinc3rynmdtq/Vasta-asennettu-Ubuntu-Boot-repairin-j%C3%A4lkeen.JPG?dl=0 Kokeilin asentaa uudelleen erilaisilla osioilla, mutta ei auttanut. Ajoin Boot-repair oletusasetuksilla, mutta ei auttanut.
<Tehdastehdas> Boot repairin tuloste: http://paste2.org/02N0U7za
<Tehdastehdas> Koska Boot repair sanoi jotain "secure boot"ista, yritin noudattaa ohjetta https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn481258.aspx , mutta biosissa ei ollut sellaista kohtaa, ja kun Vistassa pidin shiftiä painettuna valitessani "käynnistä uudelleen", ei auennut mitään valikkoa vaan kone käynnistyi uudelleen.
<Tehdastehdas> Kone on Sony vaio vgn-fw31zj
<StockAntenna> onpas
<StockAntenna> luulin, että Vistan ikäisissä koneissa ei olisi vielä muuta kuin perinteistä BIOSta
<Tehdastehdas> Ihan tavalliselta Amibiosilta se näyttää. Olisiko ~2009
<StockAntenna> tuskin on Secure Bootti
<Tehdastehdas> Vika poistettu: Tikun formatointi auttoi. Syynä oli käsittääkseni Unetbootinin taidottomuus kirjoittaa levykuva jo käytössä olevalle tikulle.
<Tehdastehdas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233815
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-19
<nffer> hei, onkos kellään ongelmaa ubuntu 15.10 kanssa, että menut ei näy unityssä? esim. mate-terminal, terminator jne?
<Mikaela> veitkö hiiren yläpalkkiin ja katsoitko sieltä?
<nffer> jep, sieltä juurikin hävinneet
<nffer> varmaan liittyypi vanhempiin gtk versioihin
<Thaurwylth> Ja mistään väliaikaisesta jäätymisestä ei ole kyse? Klikkailu tai mikään muukaan missään kohti ikkunaa ei pelasta?
<Mikaela> minulla oli joskus sellainen ongelma poeditin kanssa, mutta en muista miten ratkaisin sen. en tosin ole käyttnyt unityä vuosiin ja MATE on ollut pitkään käytössä.
<nffer> boottasin, eipä auttanu
<Thaurwylth> Nimittäin vanhemmassa Unityssä vanhan GIMPin kanssa on semmoinen ropleemi, että ikkuna unohtaa yläpalkkinsa välillä.
<nffer> joo, nyt on hävinnyt kaikilta
<gildean> jos sen global menun klikkais päälle ja pois?
<gildean> en muista mistä sai, tarvinnee jonkun ubuntu tweakin tjsp.
<Thaurwylth> Ja sitä ei tietenkään millään käynnistyksillä korjata, vaan saman session aikana pitää klikkailla erinäisissä paikoissa, niin sen saa taas aktiiviseksi.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta siis tuo koskee vain yhtä sovellusta ja vanhemmassa versiossa - tuurilla on kumminkin samantapaisesta jutusta kyse.
<nffer> siis kyllä toi on toiminut jo pitkään, nyt ei vaan näy enää
<nffer> varmaan joku päivitys tullu joka rikkonu
<Mikaela> unity-tweak-tool veikkaan
<Kehet> mitäs muuta sitä pitäisi ymmärtää servulta varmuuskopioida kuin /home ja /etc
<gildean> jaa-a riippuu vähän
<puhuri> onko esim. /var/www:ssä jotain - ja /var/mail
<gildean> jotkut ohjelmat haluu väkisin tunkea jotain konffeja johkin /var:n alle, mut ne ei yleensä oo merkityksellisiä
<puhuri> riippuu tosiaan mihin sitä on käytetty ja millaisilla konfeilla
<Kehet> ei mulla oikeestaan atm ole kuin lemp tuossa
<Kehet> ja muutama git repo mutta ne on kotikansiossa
<Kehet> no eiköhän puuttuvat kansiot palaudu heti mieleen kun rupean vasaroimaan vanhaa kiintolevyä :p
<puhuri> itse otan aina dpkg --get-selections talteen niin näkee mitä paketteja on ollut asennettuna
<Kehet> toi voisi oikeestaan olla ihan näppärä
<puhuri> sitten uuden asennuksen jälkeen voi verrata diff -u vanha.lista <(dpkg --get-selections) niin voi katsoa mitä paketteja puuttuu / on uusia vanahaan verrattuna
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-22
<rhkfin> Virtualboxiin asennan, Installer ei tunnista, että levytilaa olisi vapaana yli 8GB. Vapaana on 18GB
<ansa> noo, minkäkokoisen virtuaalilevyn oot tehnyt? 18 gigaa?
<ansa> virtualboxin oletus taisi olla tuo 8 gigatavua..
<rhkfin> 8GB dynaamisena
<ansa> sehän siis tarkoittaa sitä että 8GB on maksimi mitä virtuaali voi käyttää, mutta se vie host-koneelta dynaamisesti sen mitä virtuaali on yrittänyt käyttää
<rhkfin> juurikin näin
<rhkfin> ja hostilla on vapaata 18GB
<rhkfin> Tuo siis suostui samalla kokoonpaonlla aloittamaan asennuksen mutta kaatui myöhemmin. Nyt yritin uudestaan niin jää heti tuohon jumiin.
<rhkfin> Nyt loin virtuaalikoneen uudestaan niin näyttäisi tunnistavan että vapaata on tarjolla!
<rhkfin> Eli virtuaalikone muisti väärin tilanteen vaikka käynnistin sitä ja myös Virtualboxia uudestaan.
<rhkfin> Eli ~ratkesi ilmeisesti. Katsotaan menisiko asennus nyt loppuun asti..
<ernie77> onneks virtuaalin tekeminen on tosi helppoa ja nopeeta :)
<rhkfin> JOtian sellaista :D
<mjr> mut siis kai tässä nyt tuli selväksi että se ei tunnista että levytilaa olisi vapaana yli 8 gigaa ksoka sitä _ei ole_
<mjr> sillä ei ole väliä että hostilla olisi enemmän, kun guestille on annettu se 8
<rhkfin> a-haa, no nyt aukeni
<rhkfin> kiitos mjr  :) Onpa tosiaan hauskan hankalasti nuo default ja tarkastusraja samassa..
<elias_a> Mitä ihmettä: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/39546.html
<elias_a> Linux Foundation quietly drops community representation
<puhuri> näköjään vaikka valitsee 15.10:n asennuksessa "login automatically" niin se silti jättää salasanakyselyn ruudunsäästäjään ja lukitsee näytön suspendissa
<puhuri> mikä vähän pilasi käytön yleisterminaalina ennen kuin käsin korjasi :-(
<StockAntenna> eikös aiemmatkin tee noin?
<elias_a> puhuri: Tuon saa asennuksen jälkeen mielestäni pois asetuksia käpistelemällä.
<Mikaela> display managerilla ja näytönsäästäjällä ei taida olla mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa, molemmilla on eri asetus omassa paikassaan.
<puhuri> joo, toki löysin helposti asetuksen, mutta "piti tietää"
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-23
<aev> sattuuko kenelläkään muulla olevan /etc/.java/ -hakemistoa?
<mjr> on näköjään, tyhjänä
<aev> mulla taas löytyy tällasta: /etc/.java/.systemPrefs/.systemRootModFile
<aev> sinänsä aika erikoista, että tonne luodaan piilohakemistoja. Ite oon ollu siinä käsityksessä, että kaikki hakemistot näkyy /etc eikä sieltä lyödy mitään yllätyksiä
<mjr> joo, aika tyhmää ja epäilyttävääkin
<aev> hyvä vetää rkhunterilla testit läpi ja sitten kurkaa logia ja huomaa ton hakemiston sekä toisen piilohakemiston /dev-hakemistossa
<aev> tekis mieli testaa löytyykö esim. fedorassa samanlaista touhua
<tale> Onko uudet DVD-levyt semmoisia ettei tietokoneella voi katsoa elokuvaa? On asennettu libdvdcss2.
<StockAntenna> Tais olla ettei vangittukaan tietokone enää tur dvdtä
<ninnnu_> tale: ainakin joskus libdvdcss2 ei itsessään sisältäny paljon mitään, mutta sen /usr/share/doceissa oli joku vinkki että "ei voida toimittaa suoraan repoissa koska DMCA, mutta hae tää, asenna, sitten pitäs toimia"
<diffis> aev: Googletin tuota /etc/.java -juttua ja löysin siinä ohessa tämmösenkin:
<diffis> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=741821
<lubotu3`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 741821 in java-1.6.0-openjdk "/etc/.java/.systemPrefs directory missing breaks Banco do Brasil online banking" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<diffis> Joka tapauksessa näyttäis olevan suht yleinen toimintatapa javalla. Outo, sitä en kiellä, mutta ei vaikuttais vaaralliselta pikavilkasulla.
<mjr> joo ei se sitä varmaan, vain turhaan epäilyksiäherättävä nimeäminen
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-24
<aev> jep, jotenkin en ole yllättynyt
<hahlo> miten sais ubuntusta tiedostoja ipadiin kätevästi
<aq2> Oletko kokeillut bluetoothia?
<hahlo> en toimiiko sillä?
<aq2> En tunne iPadeja kovin hyvin, toimii jos ne tukevat bluetoothia.
<aq2> Jos ei millään meinaa onnistua niin voit ladata tiedostot vaikka Google Driveen.
<hahlo> ni se varmaan toimii
<hahlo> muistaakseni joku sano et bt vain applen laitteiden kanssa
<aq2> no sehän onkin kätevää...
<aq2> Tarvitset siis Google Driveä tai wikisend.comia tai jotain muuta sivustoa.
<aq2> hexchat päätti kaatua.
<StockAntenna> bt:llä toimivat käsittääkseni applella vain kajarit ja kuulokkeet
<StockAntenna> GDrive tai OneDrivellä tiedostot saa parhaiten
<elias_a> hahlo: Enpä usko ettei ipadin bluetooth toimisi muiden laitteiden kanssa.
<elias_a> Se kun on kuitenkin teollisuusstandardi.
<aq2> Apple niitä standardeja aina noudattaakin :D
<Maakuth> ios-laitteissa ei kuitenkaan ole mitään sovelluksille yhteistä tallennustilaa
<Maakuth> että tiedostojen lähettäminen voi varmaan toimia, mutta semmonen tiedostohallinta-tyyppinen toiminta ei varmaan ole oikein mahdollista
<StockAntenna> kuvat onnistunevat
<hahlo> joo Maakuth on oikeassa saa sinne lykättyä kamaa ihan usbilla mut niitä ei näe
<elias_a> aq2: Mitä käyttämäänsä teollisuusstandardia Apple on jättänyt noudattamatta?
<aq2> powerpc
<elias_a> aq2: Mikä standardi mielestäsi määrittelee "powerpc":n?
<aq2> Tietokone jossa on powerpc-suoritin.
<aq2> Apple käytti niitä ennen inteleitä mutta eipä sekään standardi montaa vuotta kestänyt.
<elias_a> aq2: No kerro nyt mikä se standardi on mihin viittaat ja mitä Apple on mielestäsi rikkonut?
<elias_a> Alkaa nimittäin vaikuttaa vähän pehmoisilta puheilta...
<aq2> Saattaa ollakkin :)
<aq2> En itse applesta erityisemmin pidä mutta jos en nyt kuitenkaan spämmisi.
<hahlo> käyttääkö apple standardeja? esim protocollissa
<Iltsu> köyhät ne kateellisina huutelee ku eioo varaa ollu hommata vehkeitä :V
<Iltsu> kevyest paras läppärä mitä mullon ikinä ollu tää air
<Iltsu> enkä kyllä oo törmänny täs vuosien varrella et yksikään Applen laite rikkois mitään teollisuusstandardia
<Iltsu> bt:n toiminta on kovin paljon siitä kiinni mitä profiileita tuetaan ja niitähän nyt ei oo kaikkii pakko tukee
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-17
<Echramath> Äh, nVidian poroajureilla ei ainakaan voi säätää näytön kirkkautta
<Echramath> Jaa, no redshiftin asetuksillahan se meni toki
<Echramath> Mutta on nää nyt taas hienoja vehkeitä, hiljensin konetta niin seuraavaksi huomaan että näytön himmennin ulvoo
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-21
<Kehet> jos asennan ubuntun tuohon vanhan päälle, osaakohan ubuntun asennus löytää sen wintoosan käynnistysosion kun se aiemmin on mennyt tuon grubin kautta
<Akuli> ubuntun asennin ajaa update-grubin, eli jos update-grub löytää windowsin niin kaikki on hyvin
<Kehet> jostain syystä tuossa wintoosalevylläkin on joku grub kun se näyttää jotain grubin vikatilaa jos yrittää siltä käynnistää
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-22
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän lopettaa tämä world wide webin käyttö kun Firefox on liian raskas ja Chromium saa i/o-orgiapäähänpistoja?
<StockAntenna> ankeaksi on mennyt
<Echramath> Tosin vois vakavissaan miettiä onko toi Midori riittävä nykyään
<Echramath> Heh, joku foorumeillakin vihjailee, ettei kannata käyttää Chrome SSD-levyllä
<Echramath> Kokeillaan Vivaldia
<Echramath> Mä kyllä oikeastaan inhoan Vivaldia
<StockAntenna> outoja selaimia
<Echramath> No tää Vivaldi on julkaistu viime vuoden huhtikuussa eli ihme jos mennyt ohi
<Echramath> Pornomoodi check
<Echramath> Varmaan kukaan ei enää kehtaisi julkaista selainta ilman
<Echramath> Hmmm oletushakukone on Bing, onkohan se parempi vai huonompi kuin DuckDuckGo...
<Echramath> Sanoisin, että tämä on aika vikkelä kaveri
<pesasa> Echramath: Sitten on vaikka QupZilla.
<Echramath> Vaihtoehtoja on siis liikaa...
<Echramath> Tuokin käy vissiin Blinkillä
<pesasa> apt-cache show sanoo, että "QtWebKit", mutta joo.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-15
<Mikaela> hahlo, koska tämä kanava on mode +c joka käskee IRCtä poistamaan viestien muotoilun
<inz> kyllä mulla on värejä: https://inz.fi/colors.png
<hahlo> Mikaela: ok ihmettelin kun spammit väreissä privassa
<hahlo> inz: hienot värit
<Mikaela> Ne saa pois laittamalla umode +R joka sallii viestit vain rekisteröitynriltä käyttäjiltä
<inz> hahlo, kiitos, ite koodasin!-)
<hahlo> ok :)
<ninnnu> inz: älä sano että sun irkkain on tommonen perustilassa
<hahlo> tästä kun sais .deb paketin https://github.com/klopsi/unicolexport
<inz> ninnnu, tottakai! (ei oo, ja kaatuiskin säännöllisen epäsäännölliseseti =)
<inz> ninnnu, jos haluais oikeesti toimivaks, niin pitäis käytännössä toteuttaa täys virtuaaliterminaali, mihin en jaksanu lähtee
<Echramath> Aika päräyttävä irkki kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-17
<Echramath> Mitens noin levynkryptaus vuonna 2018?
<Echramath> Tarjoaako se installeri jotain?
<ninnnu> Echramath: installerista saa ainakin $HOMEn ecryptin
<ninnnu> en tiiä saisko luksiaki puolimaagsesi
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän tuota nyt pöytäkoneessa vaivautua
<Echramath> Kai sen joku vois rosvota
<Laodikea> Kyllä Ubuntun asentimesta saa luksinkin, olen useasti käyttänyt ja nytkin on tässä pöytäkoneessa
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-18
<puhuri> ecryptfs oli aikanaan (vuosia sitten) vähän epäluotettava eli ei toipunut siitä, että salatun tiedoston kirjoitus epäonnistui levyn täyttymisestä tai virtakatkosta johtuen
<puhuri> jos salattu tiedosto jäi nollan tavun mittaiseksi niin k.o. tiedostoa ei voinut käsitellä ennen kuin kävi poistamass sen salatun tiedoston .ecryptfs-hakemistosta
<puhuri> voi olla, että on nykyään parempi. Itselläni on kannettavassa luks koska se suojaa systeemitiedostot muuttamsielta (toki /boot:n kautta voi ujuttaa edelleen haittaa).
<thaurwylth> Miun mielestä jostakin 11.jotain tai 10.jotain tai vastaavalta ajalta on peräsin lähes fataali bugi suojatun tiedostojärjestelmän toteutuksesta.
<thaurwylth> Eli sitä ei välttämättä saa eri käyttäjätunnus liitettyä, vaikka olisi käytössä se luotaessa talteenotettu suojausavain tai olisi hallussa sudo-oikeudet muuttaa sen omistajan salasanaa ja kirjautua uudella salasanalla järjestelmään.
<thaurwylth> Mie joskus tulostin paperille siihen jonkin kiertämis-oppaan ja se taitaa nytkin olla tuossa melkein tietopaikassa - siis kyseinen paperi - mutta en nyt heti pääse tarkemmin tarkistamaan, mistä siinä oli kyse. Kumminkin tuonkaltainen ongelma ja siihen oli annettu jokin tapa kiertää se. Liittyy jotenkin siihen, että FSTAB ei osaa hanskata sitä liitospistettä oikein, vaikka periaatteessa pitäisi osata.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-19
<hahlo> kumpi on parempi tapa asentaa ohjelma, apt:n vai snapin kautta?
<inz> riippuu keneltä kysytään
<hahlo> hmm kuin?
<inz> ne on sen verran erilaiset, että ei voi sanoo kumpi on parempi
<hahlo> just se snap jääny vieraaksi, apt taas tuttu jo -get ajoilta
<StockAntenna> apt on standardi
<ninnnu> ensisijainen kysymys olis kyl että onko snapin (perus)repo miten kuratoitu
<hahlo> kuka sen snapin on keksiny?
<ninnnu> vai onks se yks npm/pip-helvetti
<ninnnu> Canonicalin nihistelyjähän se on
<ninnnu> "katsokaa keksittiin uus docker"
<hahlo> selain vaatii jonku xdg pluginin et se ymmärtää snap sivuja
<hahlo> onko se open-sourcea se snap?
<Laodikea> Ilmeisesti ei täysin: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4fttr9/so_is_ubuntus_new_snappy_packaging_basically_a/
<hahlo> ahaa
<hahlo> toi oli mielenkiintoinen linkki
<hahlo> kuin osx .app on kansio
<Mirv> canonicalin snap store on suljettu, snap-tekniikka itse on kokonaan avointa ja niitä voi jakaa ilman storeakin (kun ei ole dependencyjä, ei varsinaisesti tarvitse storejakaan)
<Mirv> muistaakseni jotain avointa storeakin on olemassa, ei tarvitse mitään kovin rakettitiedettä
<hahlo> Mirv: onko mielipidettä snapistä?
<Mirv> hahlo: se on ihan hieno systeemi toimiessaan, ja olisi sopinut tosi hyvin seuraavan sukupolven Ubuntu-desktoppien ja -puhelimien paketointijärjestelmäksi. nyt se on sitten enempi palvelimilla / yksinkertaisemmissa IoT-laitteissa vaan.
<Mirv> siis jos puhutaan siitä että olisi kokonainen järjestelmä rakentuu snapeista. desktopilla se on myös ihan kiva tapa saada uudempia softia, mutta siihen on muitakin toki kuten juuri flatpak yms
<Mirv> mut tää deb/apt-pohjainen missä nyt sitten pysytään on aika kalkkeutunut jos mietitään järjestelmän päivittämistä. häviää täysillä vaikka jonkin ChromeOS:lle.
<Mirv> että sääli sinänsä. tosiaan vain sovellusten asentamisessa se on lähinnä kiva lisä, ei mitään mullistavaa.
<hahlo> ok kiitos hyvä tietää
<Mirv> on mulla itellä Inkscapen uudempi versio asennettuna, muuten en ole nyt paljon käyttänyt
<elias_a> Äh. Pitkään toiminut Virtualbox ei suostu käynnistämään virtuaalikonetta. Koko kone jämähtää. Ubuntu 16.04 ja kernel on 4.13.0-26-generic
<elias_a> Onko jollakulla muulla vastaavaa kokemusta? Vain virtanappulabootti auttaa.
<elias_a> Kas - muillakin samaa: https://askubuntu.com/questions/995940/host-completely-freezes-when-i-spawn-a-vm-on-virtualbox/995941#995941
<ninnnu> Ei ole tapahtunu mulla, mutta en kyl just ny uskaltais kauheesti ajella VM:iä ku ei oo kauheesti näkyny päivityksiä Ubuntussa vaikka VBoxista korjattiin muutama päivä sitten vamma jolla guest pääese hostin rootiksi. Tai ainakin SYSTEMiksi Win10:llä
<ninnnu> tietty jos luotat kaikkeen mitä siellä virtuaalissa tapahtuu niin antaa mennä
<elias_a> No tuo ole nyt niin kriittinen juttu. Kyse on winkkarivirtuaalista, jonka en anna puhua verkkoon mitään. Auton diagnostiikkajuttuja.
<elias_a> Vois koittaa vanhemmalla kernelillä kun vaan tajuaisi mihin ne ovat kadonneet grubista. Ei tule bootatessa listaa.
<elias_a> dpkg --list | grep linux-image kyllä listaa vanhempia kernel-imageja nätisti.
<ansa> Eikö siinä oo joku advanced-valinta minkä alla ne vanhemmat on
<elias_a> Milläs se nyt tulee esiin? Koitin shiftiä mutta sillä ne ei tulleet näkyviin.
<elias_a> Oli se shift - pitää vain odottaa että on päästy BIOSista ohi.
<elias_a> Ja nyt käynnistyy virtuaalikone kun hostissa on edellinen kernel.
<elias_a> ninnnu: Kiitos huomautuksesta - odotanpa että tuolta tulee virtualbox-päivitys.
<ninnnu> jos kukaan edes huomaa, Oracle ei jostain helvetin syystä julkaise virtualbox.org:ssa mm. mitään infoja tietoturvapäivityksistä. Tääki changelog oli mallia "tämmösii pienii bugikorjauksia, päivitä jos jaksat" ja sit Pitäs Vain Tietää että jossain päin Oraclen technetworkkia on sitten tietoturvasetit
<ninnnu> Virtualboxin internetissä ei myöskään ole mitään linkkejä tälle technetworkin tietoturvasivulle
<hahlo> eikö kvm-qemu ole parempi kuin virtualbox?
<ninnnu> saattaa olla
<ninnnu> Virtualbox oli ensimmäinen mieleentullut helppokäyttöinen
<hahlo> saako virtualboxissakin pass-through guestista?
<elias_a> hahlo: Enpä tiedä miten kvm-qemu:ssa toimii tuo USB-laitteiden tiedon syöttäminen hostilta guestille.
<hahlo> ok
<pesasa> hahlo: Toimii Virtualboxissakin usb:n tarjoaminen "raakana" guestille, jos on sen epävapaan lisäpalikan asentanut. Näin ainakin oli ennen muinoin. Joskus jotain nettitikkua käytin noin virtuaali-Linuxissa Mac-hostin ohi.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-20
<Echramath> Äänen tunkkaaminen se on aina hauskaa: oikea laite on valittuna, palkit pomppii iloisesti
<Echramath> ...ääntä ei kuulu
<Echramath> envy24controllissa oli yksi mikseri nollilla!
<hahlo> mulla taas vaivaa usb-portista tuleva kohina
<hahlo> ja se kun spotify ei pienene ilmoitusalueelle kuin toisissa käyttöjärjestelmissä
<elias_a> Huomasinpa tässä viikolla muuten että Skype on taas repoissa. Ihme tempoilua. Välillähän se ei ollut.
<elias_a> Nyt siis onnistuu taas repoista asentaminen ja päivittäminen. Skype itse asiassa osaa käyttöliittymässä kertoa että on uusi versio ja että asenna paketinhallinnasta uusi ja käynnistä uudestaan.
<rikama> Oon taas ihan solmussa mitä pitää tehdä
<rikama> Yritän asentaa OSBuddya, ja nyt tappelen ekaa kertaa pakettiriippuvuuksien kanssa
<rikama> osbuddy riippuu paketista default-jre | java6-runtime | java7-runtime; kuitenkin:
<rikama>   Pakettia default-jre ei ole asennettu.
<rikama>   Pakettia java6-runtime ei ole asennettu.
<rikama>   Pakettia java7-runtime ei ole asennettu.
<rikama>  osbuddy riippuu paketista jarwrapper (>= 0.5); kuitenkin:
<rikama>   Pakettia jarwrapper ei ole asennettu.
<rikama> Javan ainakin äsken olevinaan asensin, mutta pitäs tässä pitäisi nyt tehdä
<Akuli> asentuuko se nyt?
<elias_a> rikama: Eikös nuo virheilmoitukset ole ihan paikallaan? Oletan että ne tulivat kun koetit asentaa OSBuddy-pakettia.
<Laodikea> Mikä Ubuntu-versio?
<Laodikea> Minkä javan asensit?
<Laodikea> Java6 on muistaakseni niin muinaista, ettei sitä saa enää 16.04-versioon
<Laodikea> tai varmaan saa, mutta en keväällä jaksanut käyttää siihen erityisemmin aikaa
<rikama> Öö uusin mintti on alla
<rikama> Saako nuo riippuvuudet asennettua jotenkin yksinkertaisesti
<rikama> Jos yrittää jotakin pakettia asentaa niin tulee vaan lisää riippuvuuksia
<Akuli> avaa pääte, sudo apt install default-jre jarwrapper
<Akuli> mintissä tulee mukana myös joku graafinen jutska joka osaa asentaa riippuvuudet itse, en muista miten sitä käytetään
<rikama> herjaa riippuvuuksista, default-jre-headless, openjdk-8-jre ja fastjar
<Akuli> copy/pasteta vaikka dpaste.comiin
<Akuli> outoa
<rikama> http://dpaste.com/048ERD3
<Akuli> sudo apt update
<Akuli> sudo apt -f install
<Akuli> (jos joku aikoo ehdottaa: apt upgrade rikkoo mintin)
<elias_a> Voihan jehna.
<elias_a> Pitäisiköhän moisen tukemiseen kehittää oma kanava jossa voi jakaa noita painajaisia? :P
<Akuli> mintillä ei oo omaa suomenkielistä kanavaa vielä
<rikama> Onko tää mint ihan perseestä
<ninnnu> jos "apt upgrade" ei ole turvallinen niin ei se ainakaan hyvä ole..
<Akuli> rikama, ninnnu, mintti tekee asioita omalla tavallaan ja ubuntuihin tottuneet ihmiset vieroksuu sitä välillä
<Akuli> ei se ole silti perseestä :D
<rikama> Valitsin tämän nyt ekaksi distroksi mitä lähtee käyttämään dailyna, ubuntu kun on jotenkin tuttu ennestään ja minttiä on haukuttu nyypille helpoksi
<Akuli> joo, minäkin aloitin mintillä
<Akuli> mitä noi komennot teki?
<rikama> no update päivitti paketit ja -f install ei tehnyt mitään
<rikama> tai, antoi parametrit miten komentoa voi käyttää
<Akuli> kopioitko dpasteen mitä se oikeasti tulosti?
<Akuli> ööh
<Akuli> mitä päätteellä oikeesti näkyy
<rikama> niin noiden komentojen jälkeen
<rikama> http://dpaste.com/285RMFC
<Akuli> aaaa
<Akuli> sudo apt -f install
<Akuli> eeeee
<Akuli> sudo apt-get -f install
<Akuli> :D
<rikama> noniin joo mietinkin vähän että jotakin puuttuu mutta ajattelin että joku hieno ajatus on tässä takana
<rikama> .D
<rikama> no nyt lähti tapahtumaan
<Akuli> mitä se tekee?
<rikama> no ajoin jo dpkg tuolle osbuddyn paketille ja nyt taisi toimia
<Akuli> ok
<rikama> http://dpaste.com/24TMAZS
<rikama> uujea, toimii
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> kattelen tota aptin komentolistaa
<Akuli> näköjään "sudo apt deb blablabla.deb" olis asentanu paketin ja riippuvuudet automaagisesti
<rikama> hmm ok
<rikama> onko täällä muuten ketään, kuka pelaisi ubuntulla/mintillä
<rikama> cs:go asentui ihan nätisti jne mutta pahoja ongelmia suorituskyvyssä
<rikama> mikähän tämä kun cinnamon kippasi eikä suostu nostamaan uudestaan
